# Free Firewood Wanted



## DWittenbreder

I'm located in carbondale pa. I'll take any hardwood. E-mail me @ [email protected]


----------



## oldwild

I've got firewood available in my area, but it's not free!


----------



## rmihalek

Please deliver all your straight hardwood logs to me in Northborough Mass. I'll be sure to load you up with beer before you leave.


----------



## Xtra

I'm located in Ocean County, NJ.

We generally cut all our wood to fireplace length at the job site.
(the owner of the land where my shop is located will take all my wood for free, but it needs to be cut)

So it you need wood and your in my area? You can have all the wood you want for free . . . it would probably save me some time in trucking it back to my shop.


----------



## glens

Whenever we can, we try to give the wood away at the site.&nbsp; It never ceases to amaze me that people won't hesitate to ask us to deliver it to them for that price.&nbsp; I tell them that once it goes on our truck it's not free anymore; it's enough that we cut it to firewood size.&nbsp; Sometimes those terms are unacceptable so we end up loading it...

Glen


----------



## ontario026

I'd love free firewood in the brockville ontario area! 
Glens, how 'bout bringing me up some for free LOL

Thanks guys


----------



## eyeinstine

Hey Bob at Crawford; Sent you a email.. Im in central NJ also...
Ron


----------



## Woodchuck_

Here's the scoop on me:
My wife's a wood turner in norther IL. We know a lot of other wood turners. All of us need wood to turn. Whenever I see a tree trimmer, I stop 'em, and they load me up with wood. Hell, they used to cover my driveway with wood on a weekly basis. So many of them have to pay to dispose their wood, they were loving that I'd take it for free.

I'd rather get the wood in full log form, rather than chunks. That way I don't get so much wood degrading. Not a lot of arborists in my area, however, that can move logs.

However, if any of your arborists are in norther IL (around Antioch), and can lift logs, please let me know. I'll pay you for them. Not much, but I can pay some. I've got a 16' trailer, so I can even come to your place to get them, or I'll even meet you at the job site, if you can lift them into my trailer.

I'll take mulberry, box elder, maple, any locust, hickory...almost anything, and I'll even cough up a little more coin for walnut and cherry.

I really don't want any pine, and I'm kind of overwhelmed with Willow right now.

You can email me at:
[email protected]


----------



## jayskye2000

I'm about 15 mile south of Youngstown Ohio, and burn wood for heat. I'll take all the free stuff ya can come upm with. H-ll, I'll even cut it my self for that price. Would love to get tops after the loggers have gone. :jester:


----------



## jayskye2000

Hey guys, we got some winter left, and i'm runnin low on wood. If ya can help me out, I'll cut and haul. I'm in the diamond of Youngstown, Canton, East Liverpool, Ohio, and Beaver Falls, Pa. Got saws and splitter, Just need wood [email protected]


----------



## ozy365

I can use some free firewood. I live between Syracuse and Cortland, NY. I can use hard or soft species of any type, diameter and length. First post, hope I got it right.


----------



## keith c raymond

Any hard wood I can get in the Northern RI,area,have trailer and saws, will come!


----------



## Johnboy

I'm interested in a load near Baraboo, Wi. I'm flexible in paying(especially for trucking) or the amount of work required on my part to get it. I'm just starting to heat with wood next year and would like to get a year ahead of myself in wood storage. I'm really jonesing for a load of well seasoned stuff to burn next winter(2005/06). My new woodburner requires well seasoned wood.

cheers
jb in bboo


----------



## mryb

Hi all,
I might as well jump on the bandwagon too. I could use hardwood firewood to get a year ahead for me & dad. I can pick it up. We have 2 pickups, 1 14' tandem axle trailer, plenty of modified saws and spliters. We are around the Harrisburg, PA area. Pm or email me...Thanx Rick/Saw Slut

P.S...Please - No pine


----------



## Mike mandry

Hi everyone,

I live in Old Monroe, Mo (35 miles N of ST Louis - close to Troy & ST Charles)

Always interested in free firewood.

I can cut & haul.

Thanks

Mike: [email protected]


----------



## DadF

Not wanting to kill this thread but please watch where, what and how far you're taking firewood. Next to shipment of infested nursery stock, firewood getting hauled around seems to be the next causal agent of the European Ash Borer. So please watch what you haul where. There are even quarantines in affect for the exposed areas with fines being levied for violators.


----------



## eyeinstine

*Thanks to Bob at Crawfords Tree*

Just wanted to post a thank you to Bob from Crawfords tree.. He had posted early on in this thread about firewood in the central NJ area.. I hooked up with him through email and then the phone... And he hooked me up with a motherload of very nice oak. I made two trips with a 6x10 dump trailer with 4 foot sides.. Close to 2 cords a load..probably 3.5 cords total..

Crawfords tree service looked to be a first class operation and i wouldnt hesitate to call him for tree work.

Thanks again Bob!
Ron


----------



## bluegoose

I'm in NW lower Michigan (Grand Traverse County) and would also be interested in areas were free hardwood might be located - don't need a ton and would be willing to help clean up.


----------



## panhead9

I am always looking for wood any tree guys in Lake Hopatcong/Byram area of NJ let me know I will take what you have Leon


----------



## happycamper

*free firewood*



timbertree said:


> I operate a tree service in Mount Joy, PA. I'm always looking for someone to take firewood. To busy to mess around with firewood. Contact me if interested.




Hi do you still have any free firewood
if you do what kinds do you have
and how big is the wood
thank you
tim


----------



## Timberwerks

I'm always interested. I'm in Mequon, WI. If possible I would like to stay with hardwoods except for Box Elder, Willow. I can't offer much money for a drop off but there is always cold beer on hand.

[email protected]


----------



## Family man

*Adding my e-mail address*

I live in Oconomowoc, WI and work in Brookfield. I would love some free (and insect/disease free) firewood. I can not take a ton of it, but I can pick it up.

Family man

[email protected]


----------



## Tree Machine

Indianapolis, Northside. The supply of firewood is steady, and I have a locust pile or two I need to get rid of now.


----------



## rivahrat

live in chesterfield va. still have down trees from isabel. free for the taking!


----------



## trate

I am located in Fulton Ny - Just south of Oswego. My Dad and I are always looking for free firewood - we can pick up. Thanks.


----------



## Timberwerks

Free firewood in Milwaukee, WI you pick up. Contact me for info [email protected] or 262-236-3765.

Dale


----------



## happycamper

*free firewood*



timbertree said:


> Happy Camper & Rick/Saw Slut,
> Sorry, I didn't reply earlier been pretty busy. I did get both of your emails and have replied.



Hi
their is still some firewood @ 10 linden road
I probably wont need any more this year


you can avertise in the lebanon merchindiser its 
free if your giving it away free

you could also probably avertise it in the lebanon daily news for free to
only if you give it a way for free


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

i live in IPSWICH UK and i'm getting into the fire wood game ,i'll be happy to take all i can starting from mid JUNE [new yard ready then] 01473 461367 sorry but i can only take hard wood


----------



## Zodiac45

Howdy,
I live in Machiasport, Maine. Firewood's never free round here, but I'd love some if available. Can slash and haul (pickup).
Thanks,
Zee


----------



## rbr28

*Free firewood in Bloomington, IN*

Lots of wood, free for the taking. The problem is that the wood is down and needs to be cut. I have one big poplar, a decent size cedar, and a mix of locust, sassafras, sumac, and some others. Most is in a good location for cutting, but getting it out would have to be a couple hundred feet by wheelbarrow or four wheeler...no truck will fit back where the wood is. Drop me an email if you would like more information.


----------



## Woodman 454

For free wood in any area, try 1.going to new construction sites when they are clearing lots. 2.Stopping and speaking to tree service guys when you see them in the area (or hear the music from their saws & chippers). 3. Look for piles of wood out to somebodys curb. 
I live in NYC and heat my house entirely with wood and have never paid for it. Most of my wood now comes from where the NYC parks dept. dumps the wood they cut, or from a commercial land clearing operation when it is piled up before it's chipped. I like the latter two methods better because I can be more picky about what I take when there is a pile of oak, maple, ash , and cherry. 
Some cautions. If you get a tree service to deliver to your house for free (the most anyone ever asked for was a case of coronas) You cant be to selective about what you get....notches, crotches, and carpenter ants.
If you find wood in front of someones house, ask if you can take it. and split a piece before you load up your truck it sucks to see that the wood is beginning to rot after you get it to your place.
If you ask a commercial tree operation to bring you wood, there is always the possibility they might think you want wood when you dont. My dad once recieved an "unscheduled delivery" that blocked his car in the driveway for a week and a half!


----------



## Squid327WFD3

Anyone in Grater Waterbury CT area have any wood they are looking at geting rid of 
i have 2 of my Customers that i cut grass for asking me if i know any places that give it away 
the place i useto get wood from for free started to charge last year by the cord 

i have a truck and trailer willing to travel 15-20 miles asfar as Litchfield county 

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## Timberwerks

Any of you Milwaukee area guy's have any Oak or Ash to get rid of?

Dale


----------



## Woodchuck_

I've got a pickup, 16 foot trailer, and and 044 Stihl to help you buck up the logs once you drop 'em. I'm in far northern IL. Willing to travel.

-dirk
eMail me.
[email protected]


----------



## Karen Ford

I'm looking to stock up on firewood, mixed hardwoods preferred, for the woodburning stove. I can pick up as much as the Silverado will hold.

I'm near Barrington, IL, about 1/2 hour from the Wisconsin border. I make frequent trips to Davenport, Iowa and Chesterton, Indiana. 

If you are within my range and have firewood you'd like picked up, e-mail me. Thanks!


----------



## Timberwerks

Karen Ford said:


> I'm looking to stock up on firewood, mixed hardwoods preferred, for the woodburning stove. I can pick up as much as the Silverado will hold.
> 
> I'm near Barrington, IL, about 1/2 hour from the Wisconsin border. I make frequent trips to Davenport, Iowa and Chesterton, Indiana.
> 
> If you are within my range and have firewood you'd like picked up, e-mail me. Thanks!



I'm 15 min north of Milwaukee. I have plenty of shorts, butt ends and other pieces that are not suitable for sale. There is nothing wrong with the wood it's just not nice to look at. I also have a lot of Box Elder and Basswood you can come and take all you want. The shorts pile is Elm, Ash, Maple etc.

Dale


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Front Royal area, Virginia. Have saw, will travel for free firewood. I'm not picky. If it will burn, I'll take it.

Well, okay, I WON'T take any orange tree wood. That stuff is just nasty.


But then, I doubt there's much around here!


----------



## Andyshine77

I burn a-lot of fire wood, and sell a cord or two a year on the side. If any of you Arborist or removal guys in the Cincinnati area have any wood you don't want I'll take it, i'am not picky, as long as it's solid I'll take it. I would much appreciate it.

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Chezenbred

While I'm still in the process of making the trees into the firewood, I will have several cords of maple and oak here in northeastern CT (Ellington). I'm happy to let someone that can use it have it, rather than hauling it to the brush dump.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Say, you folks that need to just get rid of firewood, try www.freecycle.org. It's amazing what people will give away and amazing what you can pick up for free. There's probably a FreeCycle group in your area. Check it out.


Uh, those of you who aren't in my area, anyway.


----------



## Rich M

*NW Lower MI*

I'm in Antrim County and will travel to Kalkaska, Grand Traverse and possibly Charlevoix for free hardwood. Thanks.


----------



## onecruiser

Also looking for wood in the Cape Cod area - have saws plus splitter.

Jim


----------



## crismicka

*Firewood needed on Long Island*

We are looking for free firewood in Suffolk County Long Island. If anyone has any, we will pick it up at your convienience!
Thanks!


----------



## Tree Machine

First-off, this subject needs a new thread, because here, this thread, is a homeowner section for getting or giving free firewood. I'll start the thread and come back here and post the link, then we can pull this thread more back to what it was meant for.

Here it is, http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=320832


----------



## 12guns

I'll Cut Any Hardwood Anyone Wants To Get Rid Of. I'll Even Trim Trees Or Clear Brush In Exchange For A Couple Truck Loads Of Wood. I'm In Central Arkansas On The Slim Chance That Anyone Else Is From Here On This Site.


----------



## happycamper

im looking for free logs cut to abought 16inches long or longer
oak,cherry ,locus must be hard wood
[email protected]
Location 
Lebanon,PA 17042


----------



## happycamper

*free firewood*



John Paul Sanborn said:


> I think he's asking for an email, that or a PM would be best since he posted on feb 25.


timber tree 
do you have any tree cuting jobs close to lebanon,pa 17042

im instrested in locus wood --oak wood -cherry wood--pear wood
mulberry wood any hard wood

thank you
tim


----------



## bonnieville

Northern Westchester County, NY. Have F250 and chainsaw. I'll come and pick up hardwood. More than 45 min each way probably not worth it with only pickup-truck load.


----------



## timbertree

*Free Wirewood Wanted*

Happy Camper,
Don't have any jobs scheduled over your way. But last year where you picked up some of that Cherry Wood, the balance is in the customers backyard. They would love to get rid of it.


Tim


----------



## psppopeye

*Free Firewood?*

Jeff Lusk here and I live in Floyd Virginia. Thats south of Roanoke near Christiansburg. Would like free firewood. I am able to come, cut down, clean up, and haul away. Please let me know.


----------



## livinlrg

*Free wood in Farmington WI*

I will take any free wood in farmington WI I am on hwy b so its easy to drop here and I would never expect anyone to cut free wood but you can drop it here if its on your way and you dont want to haul it. 
I have an outdoor boiler so I can burn anything. send me a email 
THANKS
Don


----------



## rustygmc

*looking for wood in cincinnati*

Anybody have any free hardwood in the withamsville eastgate ohio area? I can pickup.Email me at [email protected]


----------



## jayskye2000

Hi folks, Stihl looking for heating wood here in New Waterford, Ohio. Like I said before, I'ld be happy with the loggers leftover tops. I have saw's, splitter, and 4x4, and can usualy cut and haul on weekends. I do not resell wood, cuz I burn between 12-15 one ton truck loads a winter. If ya can help me out, drop me a line. [email protected]


----------



## deerlakejens

*will pick up firewood around seattle or eastside*

I have a truck, trailer, and a reasonably strong back and am always looking for free firewood, especially on the Eastside but have picked up in Seattle to Everett. Always appreciated!


----------



## DanManofStihl

I live in Chesapeake Virginia I am looking for free firewood. Pm me if your close THanks


----------



## 30dodgeboy

*Looking for more free firewood in SW Milwaukee, WI area*

Have a dumpsite for logs/wood removed by tree service instead of paying the dumping charge. 

Easy entrance/exit off highway and plenty of room for truck & trailer/chipper.

No limit on log size.

Wood is burned by me and my dad - *NOT RESOLD*  

Can take woodchips also.

email me for address/directions.

Thanks.


----------



## happycamper

*message for Timber tree*

Hi
please post a phone number so i can call you and see if you have any free wood
im only looking for hard woods 
must be small a knofe so i can lift the wood
im looking for wood like mulberry,oak,locus.maple,etc

sorry my email is not working


----------



## happycamper

timbertree said:


> I operate a tree service in Mount Joy, PA. I'm always looking for someone to take firewood. To busy to mess around with firewood. Contact me if interested.



HI
im instrested in some free firewood
sorry my email does not work please post a phone number so I can call you
im only instrested in hard woods must be small a knofe so i can pick em up and put em in my truck or van
oak,cherry,walnut,maple,mulberry ,etc
thank you
im located in lebanon ,pa
thank you
Happy Camper


----------



## Urban Forester

Just a quick reminder... I'm sure you all know this...
If you are in the Great Lakes area bordered by Michigan make sure the wood you accept is NOT Ash from within the Michigan, Ohio or Indiana EAB quarentines. First and foremost firewood is the main vector for movement by the larvae and with 35 million dead trees here this little devil is NOT something you want in your area. Secondly the fines for moving wood outside the area have increased dramatically.


----------



## Gologit

*firewood*

I'm always looking for cedar, oak, almond,and doug fir. I'll cut and haul from almost anywhere in a hundred mile radius of Live Oak,Ca. I'd prefer free wood,of course,but I'll pay a reasonable price if theres enough quantity.


----------



## happycamper

timber tree
Hi 
this is happy camper
my email is now working
im looking for free firewood
hard woods only
if you have any and your not to far from lebanon,pa
please email me
[email protected]


----------



## Schultzz

Also looking for free wood, or to buy poles. Located in Eastern OH


----------



## Oregon_Rob

I would be happy to take some free firewood in NW Oregon.


----------



## Maxgussam

Looking for some free firewood near Lebanon, MO 

Be glad to split a % up for you...


----------



## albngore

*Logtruck load of firewood needed SW Idaho*

I'd like to buy a log truck load of culls for firewood. SW Idaho or SE Oregon location. [email protected]; or 208-674-1146


----------



## albngore

*Will BUY logtruck load of culls*

Anyone know where I can get a log truck load of culls for firewood for delivery in SW Idaho or SE Oregon? Any help or leads are appreciated. Thanks. [email protected]; 208-674-1146


----------



## Billm67

Would like some firewood in the Harriburg, York Lancaster PA area. I will take it in up to eight foot lengths (as long as I can lift it onto the truck). I will take whatever wood I can burn in the fireplace. E-Mail me at [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## rjh245

*Firewood*

Hi I am looking for free firewood (Hard or Soft wood). I live in Lebanon, PA. I would be willing to drive 50 miles. I will cut and load. I will also cut down the trees as long as they are not near houses or anything they could fall on. 

I am also looking to buy a load of pole wood for firewood. If you have pole wood for sale and are in the area please email me.
Thanks 
Rob


----------



## germy01

Looking for firewood near the Hudson/Baldwin Wi area any kind of wood and would love to help cut it.


----------



## johnha

*Firewood Wanted-SE PA*

I am in Montgomeryville PA and have a pickup truck.

Thanks.


----------



## happycamper

im looking for free firewood
im in lebanon<pa 
[email protected]


----------



## jayskye2000

I'm sstill needin some wood to get on threw the winter, got saws,truck and splitter, just show me where. With high riddin 4x4, logging tops would be great. I'm in Rogers Ohio, close to the Pa. border. E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Freakingstang

I'm also in need of "free" firewood. Will travel a little ways in the state. Have a 4x4 truck, trailer, couple saws and I have access to a splitter. Wood is used for heating home, not resale. I'm in cental Ohio. 

Thanks Steve
[email protected]


----------



## kkesler

Could use some firewood in Winder, Georgia. Can come pickup and load, cut it, etc..

Thanks.
Kurt

[email protected]


----------



## gumneck

Just curious, Is anyone having luck getting rid of their wood this way and/or getting free firewood?

Tks
Tom


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

I've had no contacts, and that includes from someone who promised to call when wood was ready. Since it's the end of the year, it's possible that work has slowed down and there just isn't anything to call about yet...

Treeco, if you are in my neighborhood, I'll take the pine off your hands. I'm not afraid to burn pine, like many seem to be.


----------



## bikepilot

I'm in northern Virginia (Stafford) and always on the look-out for free wood. I have a pick-up truck and saw and am happy to pick up wood pretty much anywhere between DC and Fredericksburg. This would be for my personal use in my wood burning stove. 

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## bikepilot

Hey Todd,

I'd come to Fairfax for wood. I have a pickup with an 8' bed so I can haul a fair amount in one trip. I used to live in Fairfax Station near fountian head park and went to school at GMU (BS econ). 

I used to race AMA-D7 B class motocross and harescrambles a lot, but then college got in the way. Now I've graduated and am getting back into dirt riding. I picked up a CR250R and am setting it up for woods racing. Right now I'm just doing trail rides. 

I also ride a TL1000S on the street for fun and commuting (I work in Alexandria, off Seminary road).


----------



## stihlgoin

Not sure how many members are from my neck of the woods (no pun intended) but if anyone from Missouri has a need for someone to come remove timber from their place just let me know. I am about an hour North East of KC. 

Thanks


----------



## cnlpar

ANYONE IN THE MID-MICHIGAN AREA(JACKSON-LANSING) OR EVEN ANYWHERE CLOSE.. WILL TRAVEL IF IT IS PROFITABLE. YOU CALL, WE SAW. [email protected]
C. PARSONS CONSTRUCTION LLC
517-812-5149


----------



## Redbull

stihlgoin said:


> Not sure how many members are from my neck of the woods (no pun intended) but if anyone from Missouri has a need for someone to come remove timber from their place just let me know. I am about an hour North East of KC.
> 
> Thanks



Where you at?


----------



## treeslayer666

rmihalek said:


> Please deliver all your straight hardwood logs to me in Northborough Mass. I'll be sure to load you up with beer before you leave.


Let me know where you want it. I'd be happy to hook you up with some hardwood logs for beer


----------



## cnlpar

I'm nearly at the Jackson/Ingham Co. line


----------



## fatcat55jc

*free firewood wanted, SE Wisconsin*

I'm looking for free firewood, for my 80+ year old mom's fireplace. We are 1 hour north of Chicago in southeastern Wisconsin. Some limited experience, (willing to learn more), will help cut up fallen trees as well. Please let me know, and thanks for replying. Thanks!


----------



## JoeInMaryland

*Located in Central Maryland...Super dependable*

Looking for hardwood in Central Maryland. Can take truck loads or small qty's. In some cases, I can come to you. Contact me for details.
Thanks!


----------



## chadking

I'm looking for firewood in the Cincinnati area.. I live in Colerain so the closer the better but I'm not real picky (Currently cut and transport from Dayton). I have a 16' tandem axle trailer and will pick it up wherever. Preferably hardwoods but I will take some softwoods. My chain saw is in Dayton at the moment at my folks house so I would need the logs cut at least somewhere near 10' - 12' (also someone to help load if they're that large) so they fit on the trailer, or firewood size ~16".. I can get my saw back if I have to cut them down but it will be a few weeks.

Shoot me an e-mail [email protected]

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Tree Machine

*just an idea...*

Call Xander. he might be able to dial you in. He's from Cincinnati, http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=2721 Dayton is a fairly long drive north to get firewood.


----------



## pdnet

*Free wood?*

I'm in Mt Airy, MD, between Frederick and Baltimore. I can come and get it or you can dump it in my driveway. Hit me with details and we'll talk.


----------



## jumperlass

*looking for firewood*

I'm in the Binghamton/Ithaca/Syracuse area of upstate NY and would be happy to have more firewood, for this winter or next! I can probably borrow a truck to pick wood up, if someone out there has wood to be rid of!


----------



## Chef_Stan

*Free Wood in Eastern CT*

Hi there:
I am looking to get some free hard and soft woods delivered in Eastern CT. I am a wood burner and a chainsaw carver. 

The hardwoods would be for burning and could be cut short or log length. 

The soft woods are for carving and would need to be left in log length and a min of 12" diameter (Soft woods being pines, cedar, poplar). Feel free to contact me at [email protected]. 

Thanks!!

- Stan


----------



## jasonm

*I live in Scottsville NY near Rochester and would like free fire wood*

I would prefer to pick up wood cut to size that needs to be split but would also consider log loads. Let me know if you need to get rid of wood. I am interested.
Jason


----------



## Rehgarde

*Free wood wanted in Southeastern MA*

We live in Farihaven, MA and would love some free firewood. Contact us anytime by email. THANKS


----------



## CT Woodburner

*Free Firewood*

I'm in the central Connecticut area (just east of Hartford) and would love to come to any site and cut/haul hardwood.

I am seeing posts from pro arborists (I am not one) saying they actually prefer if folks come to them and offer to cut and haul off wood from a job. If you are one of these pros east of the CT river, please let me know!!

Thx,
CT Woodburner


----------



## joeone1039

*wanted wood*

Looking for free fire wood in the delaware area willing to travel a bit i'm right on the boarder of Pa/De and willing to take anything that i can move myself

[email protected]


----------



## johnha

I think about firewood all the time. What's wrong with me?  

Its just harder to come by this winter....


----------



## firewoodcutter

*Northwest Ohio*

For personal use,
I am able to travel short distance.
Truck, saw, and a strong back! 
Seeking hardwoods.
It is never too soon to worry about next years heat!


----------



## germanmd

*I'm looking for any wood in SE Pa (Bucks County)*

I'll take logs or rounds and will pick up. Dan


----------



## mlt8

*free wood*

hi,
i'm located in NE WI. always on the lookout for free/cheap firewood.

mark


----------



## upandcommer

*looking for tops to cut and logs*

any firewood in or around clyde ohio or sandusky seneca county have saws will buck for wood.


----------



## ironhead

*Looking for free firewood*

Looking for free firewood in Northeast Ohio or Northwest PA. on the shores of Lake Erie.


----------



## lookingtoplant

Anyone has firewood up around the Hillsburgh Area in On, between Guelph and Orangville. Thanks


----------



## KMB

Looking for free firewood in and around southwest Arkansas. Oak tops and logs preferred.

Kevin


----------



## cbrslider

I'm always looking for free hardwood firewood. I live in Elk County PA and will travel up to 40 miles, into Forest Co, Potter Co, Cameron Co, and I work in McKean Co, so I would travel throughout McKean Co. Please contact me via Private Message. Thanks

Ray:greenchainsaw:


----------



## skidooruffie

*need some wood*

i will take some free woodand i can haul it away from a site if needed. i know that your fuel is not free and would be willing to give a few bucks for your fuel. i live in the reeseville wi area.


----------



## treehead

anyone on the south shore of MA that's is looking to get rid of hardwood, can take up to 8' logs just about anytime, will pick up
e-mail at [email protected],


----------



## Pcoz88

*free fire wood*

This is my frist post.Great site.Will take free wood, can pick up.GreenSprings, Ohio and Tiffin,Ohio and surrounding area.PM me.


----------



## Finnbear

*Have tools-will travel-NE Ohio*

I'm looking for places to cut wood within 50 miles of Orrville, Ohio. Have 4x4 truck, trailer, log arch, saws, etc. I can remove whole logs up to 32"x16ft if you don't want the mess or cut up on site. I'll remove storm-downed trees or treetops after logging operations.
Finnbear


----------



## cnlpar

Looking for places to cut around Jackson,Mi Have truck,trailers,skidsteers....


----------



## Mo Heat

To: St. Louis, Missouri area arborists...

I will compensate your fuel and time if you can deliver logs or rounds curb-side.
I can pick up moderate sized rounds if near enough, using car trunk and multiple trips.

I'm near the intersection of Hwy 109 and Clayton Rd. in Wildwood, MO.

Prefer hardwood: Dogwood, Black Locust, Hickory, Oak, Sugar Maple, etc.
Will take medium BTU: Elm, Ash, Cherry, Silver Maple, Sycamore, Cypress, etc.


----------



## JeffHK454

Hardwood in the Cincinnati area would be appreciated .

Thanks , Jeff


----------



## slipknot

*Free Firewood wanted in central OHIO!*

Any tree service or logging company that could use a hand in clean up. I'm willing to travel anywhere within Fayette County, Ohio and surrounding counties. I will cut and haul off all Firewood available. Willing to travel a little further for logging rejects. PM me


----------



## Wolfcsm

Central Texas - Killeen area

Will be glad to take oak, pecan, misquite, ect in rounds or any length. I can pick up, or you can deliver it to me, instead of paying to dump it.

PM me and we can set something up.

Thanks,


Hal


----------



## Frantic7

*Free firewood*

:greenchainsaw: I am looking for any type of wood for free. I live in Vancouver, Washington. I can come on site and pick it up and even help with clean up if you need the help. Let me know [email protected].


----------



## czeigler

Always looking for Free firewood Shermans Dale, PA Area 
 

[email protected]

thanks
zig


----------



## mactel

Yes- would love free wood: Beaver Falls, PA

can pic up. will drop some cash for 18" rounds dropped curbside.

Prefer hardwood: Dogwood, Black Locust, Hickory, Oak, Sugar Maple, etc.
Will take medium BTU: Elm, Ash, Cherry, Silver Maple, Sycamore, Cypress, etc.

PM me


----------



## Finnbear

*Anyone actually received any wood?*

Has anyone actually had any responses and got a source for some wood?
Finnbear


----------



## kkesler

Finnbear said:


> Has anyone actually had any responses and got a source for some wood?
> Finnbear



One, but it was quite a distance and it being sweetgum wasn't really worth a trip. I did appreciate the thought, though.


----------



## Tree Machine

Finnbear said:


> Has anyone actually had any responses and got a source for some wood?
> Finnbear


I had a guy from about 15 miles north of here who found me through this thread. He came down and got 4 whopper loads over a couple weeks time. It was a good deal for both of us.

Anyone else need some? Indianapolis north side. It's always free to a good home.


----------



## mactel

TreeCo said:


> For all you people looking for wood don't overlook the good advice in this thread about contacting your local tree companies. The best of that advice might be worth a closed 'sticky' at the top of this forum.
> 
> Tree companies everywhere have some wood as a waste product. Some tree companies treat all wood as a waste product.
> 
> This thread really is about the wood burner finding the tree company instead of the tree company finding the wood burner IMO.



good advice. the companies i have called:

a. sell firewood
b. chip and sell the chip
c. er, something about insurance issues (?!?)

any advice from you tree guys? basically just ask if they give away wood? offer to clean up after them? ask if they would drop in my yard verses the "wood dump"? and out of curiosity where does this "waste" wood go?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

skidooruffie said:


> i will take some free woodand i can haul it away from a site if needed. i know that your fuel is not free and would be willing to give a few bucks for your fuel. i live in the reeseville wi area.




How close to MKE are you willing to come? I know a Guy in Sussex who is allways looking for someone to get wood.


----------



## cnlpar

Hey, I'm at Rives Junction, Mi (near Jackson) would be happy to come and cut up all that nasty hardwood you've got.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Jefflee1

Willington, CT (northeast corner) any decent hardwood, would be nice..


----------



## cord arrow

when i made inroads with the local tree services, i kept my eye on the work going on around here, and when the time was right, i showed up fully equiped and looking like i knew what i was doing.

well worn ppe head to toe, chainsaw in hand, pointin' at what i had my eye on.
"whatcha got planned for that?"

"nutin'. take it. stay out of the way."

no problem. i have rakes, shovels. if it's resisdential, i clean my crap up when i'm done. i drag my big stuff over near the chipper.

went so far as to rent a chipper on a job when the guy was pressed for time.
lotsa wood. worth it. told no one. hauled the chips in my one ton. three trips. think dude was happy the next day when he showed up to the jobsite?

this was a guy that was hard to get close to, calls me now, tells me where he'll be next.

not bad for a troll, eh, tree co?


----------



## cord arrow

.....save a dude a coupla' man hours, you've got a friend for life.

i sit and watch these endless requests for free firewood. don't know where y'all are from, but in these parts, ain't nothin' free.

go out there and bust your butt one day on another mans' job. not only will ya feel good about it, you'll earn a little respect. show up ready to go. and go.

ya know, as a sidebar, some of the best men i've ever had on my framing crews just showed up. my crew rolled out, i look down the way and some dude i don't know from Adam is tryin' his best to embarrass these boys. and he does. and he keeps it up. 

i say, elbow your way in. my 15 year lead man showed up this way, and he lives VERY good.

bit of a derail, but just sayin'-----------------


----------



## algormley

*Free firewood in New Jersey*

I have 125-150 10 to 15' black locust logs that are located in West Deptford New Jersey. They are free to a good home. Just e-mail me if you are interested.


----------



## Foghorn

If anyone has a lead on free wood around Lake Anna, VA let me know!!

Thanks - Foghorn


----------



## elektrobot

*Looking for firewood in Fort Wayne, Indiana*

Hey Everyone,

If you should happen to have some firewood available in or near Fort Wayne, Indiana -please let me know. I am always looking for any type of hardwood to burn in the winter.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## cnlpar

*I need FREE firewood--Lansing,AnnArbor,BattleCreek,Mid-Michigan*

Need somewhere to drop off wood in mid-Michigan. I'm just north of Jackson(Rives Junction) Would perfer hardwood but anything that burns will work


----------



## DDM

cnlpar said:


> Need somewhere to drop off wood in mid-Michigan.



So? Do you need free firewood or somewhere to dump wood?


----------



## PIERCE4076

*Free Firewood - Fairfield, Ct*

Fairfield Ct - Will Take Most Diameters And Lengths


----------



## Slyder

*I will take any free hardwood and wood chips*

If you need to get rid of a few straglers from a small job, I will take them no questions asked. 
I'm in Hubbardston, MASS
I will take any free hardwood and wood chips
I have a place to dump chips and hardwood in log length if you wish.
Please feel free to drop a line if you wish and we can discuss directions.
Thanks in advance.
I would also like to talk about how to climb and cut a couple of my trees.


----------



## DSS44889

I'm in Huron county, Ohio, personal use. I have 2 saws, truck and trailer. Only interested in hard woods, willing to travel to neighboring counties.

Dave Schaeffer
[email protected]


----------



## mbishop5

I am looking for free hardwood in Jackson, MI area. Drop offs would be great, but I am willing to pick up as well. Have a new splitter that is begging for a work-out.

Thanks all.


----------



## jhnjeit

Looking for free firewood in eastern pennsylvania (yardley/newhope). Will pickup anytime. Thanks all!


----------



## slipknot

I'll come after any hardwood trees in south central ohio!


----------



## jags

*Rockford IL*

I am looking for any hardwoods in the Rockford, IL neighborhood.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

BTW, folks, I have found what works. Find a local tree guy in your area, and offer to save him some dump fees. I'm working with a member of this site, and I've gotten some good stuff from him. I show up at his place, he and his guys help me load. He saves some money, and I get firewood. If I had a bigger truck, and time, I'd show up at his jobs and take it right there. Better for both that way.


----------



## PIERCE4076

*Fairfield, Ct - Will Take Unwanted Logs, Any Size.*

Fairfield, Ct - Will Take Unwanted Logs, Any Size.


----------



## tazz001

*Elmira NY/Gillett PA/Mosherville PA*

I am willing to take big stuff, small stuff, soft and hard wood. pickup loads to big trucks...we can handle it and have the room to store

Have splitter/saws/tractor/dozer to handle just about anything...sorry no huge stumps.

We have an outside boiler and can burn just about anything in...and believe me we have tried

email to KARandall537 at hotmail.com (remove the at and replace with proper @ sign...I don't need spammmers finding my email...I get enough junk now)


----------



## 314epw

*free wood*

*Any free wood in the Hawley Pa area please email me. 

[email protected] or call 570-685 9755 cutting is no problem!:hmm3grin2orange: *


----------



## Bdog

*Free Wood*

Hello! I'm new to this site. I love this place a ton of great information. Thanks for letting me be take part. I got a wood stove insert last year and have begun to heat mostly with wood. I would love to find some free wood or a source for purchasing tree length delivered wood. I live in the Monmouth,ME area.. Have saw and truck. Thanks!


----------



## kleetuss14

*free firewood?*

I live in the Worcester, MA area and looking for free firewood.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Hi wood suitable for firewood wanted,can pick up no problem,tree surgery waste etc anything considered..

All wood needing collection must be in South Suffolk or North Essex UK..

Call Lee 01473 461367 thanks

We also have a yard in Ipswich for anyone wanting to drop wood off,Please only snedded wood no brush at the yard...


----------



## Backspace

I'm located in north central Connecticut and would love free firewood.

Also looking for a source of firewood for purchase on an annual basis.

Thanks
Backspace


----------



## happycamper

*wanted free firewood*

wanted free firewood
hard woods must be cut up small a knofe so i can lift em in my
pick up truck
will travel 10 miles from lebanon,pa 17042
to pick up the free wood


exzample maple oak iron wood pinoak locus etc
might accept some soft woods BUT no pine wood


----------



## bonnieville

*westchester Cnty, NY*

I have a bigger truck now F350 9 foot flatbed. If you can help load, I'll take logs up to 10' long or cut stuff. Prefer oak, interested in all hardwoods. Northern Westchester County, NY. Have truck, have saw, will travel, but not too far.
Steve


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

kkesler said:


> One, but it was quite a distance and it being sweetgum wasn't really worth a trip. I did appreciate the thought, though.



We've got a few hits, I allways tell people what we are taking down incase they are picky about boxelder or willow  

One of my clients has a book of burners and what they want and where they will go to pick up. It works very well for him, he only chips to 4-6 inches.

Works well for me to, I spend more time in the tree waiting for them to cut the stuff down


----------



## madbrad312

hi looking for firewood in central wisconsin will pick up willing to pay alittle if good hardwood also i have a source for kindling wood if anyones interested.
thanks for your time.
madbrad


----------



## Bearclaw

ShoerFast said:


> Denver Colorado area
> I have the cutlery and trees, but lacking the time to haul firewood in the Denver metro and Foothills area, If you would like to lend a hand, and be up to your eyeballs in firewood,,,, I had been charging a Buck 90 a true cord and just adding delivery to that, I could cut someone in if they didnt mind a little work? ,,,,, ok so its a lot of work, but sure is a grate side job!



He ShoerFast, I'm interested.... gimmie an e-mail so that we can get in touch. I am located in Lakewood.


----------



## twstm

*Wilkes-Barre,PA*

I'll come pick up any hardwood logs in the greater Wilkes-Barre,PA area....opcorn:


----------



## madbrad312

hi again i'm also looking for softwoods if anybody has any we do alot of camping so the more junk wood the better. will pick-up the wood.
thanks
madbrad


----------



## Wolfcsm

Looking for 2-3 cords of hardwood in the Central Texas area. 

Hal


----------



## mga

a woman who works with my wife has 6 trees she wants down...supposedly big ones. i don't know what kind they are and i told her i would do it, but i don't remove branches or stumps...that's up to her. i said i'll take what i feel i can burn...she said perfect and that she would do the clean up.

i'll swing over by her place this weekend to take a look at them. if they're worth the trouble and size, then it looks like i have firewood for next season.

if anyone wants free wood, put the word out that you're willing to remove trees...free. you'll get swamped with calls. it all depends on how much work you're willing to put into "free" wood.


----------



## slipknot

slipknot said:


> I'll come after any hardwood trees in south central ohio!



???


----------



## Steve G.

*Free Fire Wood to heat the house*

I Can use some logs to get ahead for next year. Any tree cutters in South Washington County N.Y. Cambridge area that need wood taken from site?
Please let me know.


----------



## Richard_

Salem Oregon , I am in need of free firewood


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I'm in S/W Franklin and anyone can dump hardwood logs in my yard. No willow or boxelder please.

St. Martins and North Cape, right next to Romey's bar.


----------



## JBFab

Hey all, always looking for easy firewood, any tops from logging ops etc. in Central Wisconsin


----------



## Mikey von

I will take free firedwood in Burney, CA or the intermountain area.


----------



## Haywire Haywood

the freecycle thing works... I posted saying that I wanted free hardwood, green was ok and I'd cut down unwanted trees as long as they were not around buildings or powerlines. 

I got a response for 2 trees within about 3 minutes. What kind I don't know, just 1 down and 1 needing to come down.

Ian


----------



## CaseyForrest

If you are around the Lansing, MI area, I offer splitting services. Drop me a PM or Email.


----------



## Haywire Haywood

I got another response for 50ish trees, but it sounds like a dozer pile...


----------



## 4dpkp83102

*Would love to get free firewood in the Waukegan, IL area*

Hi all.

This is a GREAT site.

We are using our wood burning fireplace a lot this time of the year to save on our heating bill (gas), but since the fireplace is burning almost all day every day, we quickly go through firewood.

So if anyone knows of firewood in our area, please let us know. We can either pick it up in our small SUV (Kia Sorento) or you can dump it in our driveway.

Please help us save some money this winter.

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## chainsaw1

Hi their i also need wood and am willing to cut down or take dead wood off of your hands. i don't have the equipment to do anything with stumps or the branches. You could also drop the wood off at my house in the side yard. I am in the Whitehall, Muskegon area. Thank you Kirk


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

4dpkp83102 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> This is a GREAT site.
> 
> Thanks.



You are in a very good location, there are many tree companies in the Chicogoland area. Have you tried calling any of them?

Tell them that you can only pick up small amounts now, but might be getting a trailer. Could they call you when they have a log they dont want to haul off?

If you will take whole logs, tell them they can dump it in the driveway.

No willow please


----------



## tocold4u2

*free wood*

i`ll take any wood i`m located in ohio area code 45302 even if i have to cut the wood i will
thanks
alan


----------



## tocold4u2

*free wood*

i will take whole logs, half cut logs, , i have a large area where they can just dump the logs 
ohio area 45302
thanks
alan


----------



## SRT-Tech

looking for free fir rounds, can pick up in Vancouver/Point Grey/UBC area. can take small 1/4 ton pickup loads only.


----------



## PIERCE4076

Anyone in Fairfield, CT who has unwanted logs can contact me.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Looking for hardwood, green OK, in the Washington DC area. Willing to drop trees if not near buildings or powerlines.


----------



## jennifer2

*pls help!*

Hi!

I just moved into a beautiful 120yr old victorian home 20mins north of Brockville (in Jasper) - and I have a woodstove, but the former owner took the second woodstove from the back of the house, and I also don't know where or how to buy wood!

If anyone has any information on how to get *very* cheap wood and a woodstove for the back of my already freezing house please let me know!

Thanks so much!
Cheers,
Jennifer


----------



## ciscoguy01

*Free wood*

Sooo, I'm in Northern, NY. I'll remove trees for free, just for the wood. If anyone is up in this area and is less fortunate or going through a hard time, I'll bring you some, or you can come pick it up for free. I give most of the wood away, and I sell some. What this means is don't show up at my house looking for free wood with a brand new truck, a vette at home and 2 new chainsaws. You deserve to freeze if you've got all that nice new stuff and can't afford heat, lmao... But I am willing to help anyone that needs a little. 

PM me for info...


----------



## Freakingstang

ciscoguy01 said:


> Sooo, I'm in Northern, NY. I'll remove trees for free, just for the wood. If anyone is up in this area and is less fortunate or going through a hard time, I'll bring you some, or you can come pick it up for free. I give most of the wood away, and I sell some. What this means is don't show up at my house looking for free wood with a brand new truck, a vette at home and 2 new chainsaws. You deserve to freeze if you've got all that nice new stuff and can't afford heat, lmao... But I am willing to help anyone that needs a little.




Good On you Dood man.  

I have done that on occasion. one of my old car buddies dad is getting up there in age and has been out of work (disability). Last winter I dropped of 2 cord for him. He has a really small house and uses about 2 cord a year for heat. He was absoultely estatic about it, tried to pay me. Could take payment for helping a buddy out.

Like I said, good on you. Good deeds will come back around some day...


----------



## chris7677

*wanted free fire wood in southern michigan*

 If you have wood in southern michigan around the edwardsburg area that you don't want please email me. I can use it to heat my home. I will pick it up. Thanks


----------



## FuzzyOne

Just for reference, I hooked up with a tree service a few years ago to get log lengths delivered. I pay him $100 for a load that I get about 3.5 cords from. I keep an eye on his truck and pretty much choose the load I want. My last load was all oak with sizes ranging from 10 to 20" in size. Perfect for me.

It takes him an hour round trip to deliver the wood and he pretty much jumps at the offer. I think the going rate around here for disposal is $8 a yard, so I'm sure he saves money.

I called a few local tree service companies that I see drive by my "dump spot" with loads on and they aren't interested in delivering any. Why I don't know, it seems like a win win situation for both of us. 

BTW, if anyone in Hillsborough, NJ wants to dump some nice wood, shoot me a PM.

Great site BTW.....


----------



## Adkpk

Catskill area. 12464. Any hardwoods. Also I am looking for a trunk of pine or cedar to slab up for some interior siding. Will come to you. Thanks


----------



## Jimfound

Leesburg, VA

Have some pretty good sized ELM rounds...tree taken down due to Dutch ELM disease so be warned. The rounds are a year old and barkless...there is at least another 60 ft. ELM suffering the same fate on my neighbors property...if you are willing to take down the wood is yours. Of course the fresh cut tree would have bark and that risks spreading the beetles, so make sure you have no ELM tress around your property. 

Without counting the still-standing tree, its not a ton of wood...probably under a cord. This dried ELM is all but IMPOSSIBLE to split by hand, so I'll put that out there...thats why I don't want it. Probably best for harry homeowner who has a quality mechanical splitter. ELM burns HOT and coals great...that I know.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Jim, I sent you a PM, I'm interested in the ELM. 

Please PM me with contact info.

Thanks


----------



## firebuckeye

*Free wood*

Dayton/Kettering Ohio

Looking for free wood. I can come to you.


----------



## PA Woodburner

*I need firewood.*

Hello all, great site!

I am in need of firewood. I use it to heat my house, not for resale. I live in Lebanon, Pa, and I am even wiling to pay for delivery. I recently installed an old wood boiler from a co-worker. It keeps the house plenty warm, but really goes through the wood.

Thanks for any help!

E-


----------



## 30dodgeboy

*Looking for more free firewood in SW Milwaukee, WI area*

Have a dumpsite for logs/wood removed by tree service instead of paying the dumping charge. 

Easy year-round entrance/exit off highway and plenty of room for truck & trailer/chipper.

No limit on log size. Softwood OK as long as comes with some hardwood. No stumps...

Wood is burned by me and my dad - NOT RESOLD 

Can take woodchips also.

SW of Milwaukee, WI.

email or call 414 - 803 - 3168 for address/directions. 

Thanks.


----------



## wood hacker

*Free wood .......in my dreams!*

I'm from the UK and nobody gives wood away where I live, so lucky I have my own 3 acre mixed wood or else I would freeze


----------



## Logjam

*I'll take some free wood*

Looking for oak, maple, cherry,

8" dia and up preferably

I'll do the rest


----------



## Darryl Kissinge

*Not free but cheap*

I have several dozen cords of fireplace-length wood, large logs not yet split, near Schuylkill Haven, PA. We would like to get something for it to cover the work we did on it so far, but we also do want to get it off the property. The more you can take and the faster you can take it, the better.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Darryl - What type of wood do you have and how much are you looking to get for it? I could possibly take 2 - 3 cords. How long has it been cut?


----------



## Darryl Kissinge

It's mixed - oak, birch, elm, hickory I believe - there's some softer wood mixed in but mostly its' hard wood. Would you be able to take all 2 or 3 cords at one time?


----------



## Biketrax

*Huge Logs Wanted!*

Looking for a fresh load! IF your in the Western CT on the NY line. I could use something to chop up! I will take large lengths. Trying to get enough decent Logs to hire someone to cut me some with his saw mill! otherwise it goes in the woodstove! Thanks!:hmm3grin2orange: 
[email protected]


----------



## cbkidci

*I really Need Fire Wood*

I really need fire wood but I can't afford it right now. My heater don't work and I will take any kind of fire wood for my wood stove. I live near the Jersey Shore in woodbine. I will travel to pick up wood also. Please if you have any wood that you need removed are is giving away free email me or call me at 609-517-5329 my name is Adam


----------



## taira1980

*wanted free fire wood in dallas tx and vecinity*

 hi my name is taira and im the mom of 4 girls ages 6 4 2 and 1 i need firewood real bad please help weve only been here 11 months my husband lost his job please help me if its gods will for you to im 26 been married for 7 years together with him for 8 yrs have a great day god bless :yoyo:


----------



## nitro

*jump on the bandwagon for wood*

hi y all, I'm new here and couldn't resist this post .
i heat with wood and they just developed the woods used to get my wood from . so I'm out looking for other options , the old vigilant gets hungry this time of year .
thanks in advance...tom


----------



## schweg2

I'll take any wood around west central WI...


----------



## Biketrax

*Bump!*



Biketrax said:


> Looking for a fresh load! IF your in the Western CT on the NY line. I could use something to chop up! I will take large lengths. Trying to get enough decent Logs to hire someone to cut me some with his saw mill! otherwise it goes in the woodstove! Thanks!:hmm3grin2orange:
> [email protected]


Give me some wood to chop! 
Western Connecticut
South Eastern NYS


----------



## taira1980

im in carrollton tx and i really need fire wood right now me and my family are all sick thankyou


----------



## parrisw

Anybody in the Victoria British Columbia area have anything they want rid of, let me know. I have the cabability to cut and split any size of wood, big saw+hydraulic splitter Only thing I wont take down any trees, but downed trees are cool.

Thanks

Will


----------



## Callisto

*free firewood*



deerlakejens said:


> I have a truck, trailer, and a reasonably strong back and am always looking for free firewood, especially on the Eastside but have picked up in Seattle to Everett. Always appreciated!



I live in South Everett - have just had a 100 ft cottonwood cut down if you are interested. It is cut into rounds - quite large - will need a splitter. 
[email protected]


----------



## AM 54956

*Looking for Free/Cheap Hardwood Firewood Logs*

Neenah/Appleton/Oshkosh, Wisconsin area. Logs okay, will haul.

Contact: [email protected]


----------



## Biketrax

*Bump!*



Biketrax said:


> Looking for a fresh load! IF your in the Western CT on the NY line. I could use something to chop up! I will take large lengths. Trying to get enough decent Logs to hire someone to cut me some with his saw mill! otherwise it goes in the woodstove! Thanks!:hmm3grin2orange:
> [email protected]


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treehead

anyone in south shore mass have anything they want pass off, looking to get started on next years stack
thanks in advance
Ryan


----------



## slug

Looking for anything in the Madison, WI area.

Thanks


----------



## scalo

Free wood is good wood if you have anything around Milford, NH let me know and I will do what I can to make it right.
Scott


----------



## scalo

I am fortunate that I have not had to pay for any yet, but there will come a day when I run out of trees to cut on my small 2 acre lot. Then I will have to find someone that sells grapple loads and cut it and split it myself.


----------



## planelady61208

*Free Wood Needed in CT*

We live in the southern part of CT on the shoreline and we need FREE firewood for our wood stove thats outside that heats our house, we have a dump truck, Hope that someone can help us.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Firewood Guy USA said:


> Hey John, Why don't you also post for FREE Subcontracting Arborist and FREE Consultaing Arborist available in american and maybe we can have a member help you out, too. If we have to work for nothing, then you should too. What U think !!



I have several clients that hold thier prices down by having wood burners come haul wood for free. All the tree companies do is buck/rip the wood down to sized for a two man lift. 

Anyone who would want to come to a job site to and haul wood away to split would not be your customer anyways. Especially the familly above who need to keep a boiler going all day long.

For many companies firewood is either a loss-leader or a tool to keep the crew working. I sell a little out of my front yard by the quarter face, but it's really just defraying the cost of my splitter . And keeping my wife happy with a crackling fire when she wants to, supporting my habbit one could say.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

We will gladly take free wood. We will help with the clean up too. email [email protected]


----------



## planelady61208

*Need Free firewood*

We live in CT and need free firewood for our outdoor furance, we have a dump truck to pick it up.


----------



## Mtnman4ever

I am in NH and also have place in Snowmass village Colorado Kindly droop off 10 corsds in Co and as much as you want In NH Ill give yo ua beer and a a burger 
Oh can you pay for my flightto Co aNMDd shiping my sawsand gear there . . SoI can besure to cut it . hell I needa new Saw for carving and I want a nothe 395 or 394 and a new tracked loader and mini excavator Thanks :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 1CallLandscape

*Need wood on Cape Cod*

Ill take all the hardwoods i can get....whole length or cut to size, dirty wood , ANY HARDWOOD SPECIES, NO STUMPS!!.... you can dump as many loads for free as you like at my storage lot in Brewster or ill pickit up locally. Pm me if youre interested
-mike


----------



## fishfreak71

*Rockaway NJ*

I am in need of some free OR close to free! if you have some firewood you need to get rid of let me know, I can pick it up. I will gladly throw you a little cash and or beer!!! 

Contact me! 

[email protected]

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## PIERCE4076

*Firewood For Fairfield, Ct*

I will take any of you unwanted logs in most lengths and diameters!


----------



## Dragonmonkey315

*Free wood*

Home in Manchester, CT has a tree that needs to be cut down. Keep the wood for yourself.
Email me at [email protected]


----------



## cant-w8-2cut

*Hey all .. Denver trees down*

I am looking for trees in Denver .. Scrounging or whatever .. I need to figure a way to get firewood cheaply and fairly easily . Rounds are O.K , downed trees ,I,ll cut---- Thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## sefh3

I'm in Blissfield, MI and will take all free hardwood.


----------



## rguseman

*Free firewood*

I am always on the hunt for free/very cheap firewood. Will accept logs/chunks up to 3' in diameter. Located in northwestern part of Germantown, WI. Must be delivered but willing to pay modest fee for delivery/fuel.


----------



## treeman82

Looking for locust and oak (red, black, white). Will pick-up around Southern Putnam, Western Fairfield, and Northern Westchester.


----------



## VernonFirewood

*Ill take free wood*

I will pickup any free wood located in upstate sc; please send private message if interested


----------



## KIRK63

*Need Free Firewood In Wayne Pa.*

IN NEED OF HARDWOOD FOR FIREPLACE FOR THE FOLLOWING WINTER AND WHAT IS LEFT OF THIS WINTER. IS THERE ANYBODY NEARBY THAT CAN ALSO DELIVER DON'T HAVE A TRUCK. PLEASE REPLY SOON THAK-YOU

KIRK63 
[email protected]
SKYPE KIRKJOHNSON1


----------



## liddell373

Hi. I am located in Forked River, NJ. I am in dire need of hardwood for my wood stove. I have electric baseboard and I am going broke!!!! Anyone looking to get rid of any, please by all means, contact me by email. [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## RIX

Ductape said:


> I just have to ask.... has anyone whos has posted a message here looking for free firewood actually been given any?



I was just going to ask the same thing. I see lots of requests for people who want wood and non from people who want to get rid of it. Just curious I guess. I hope it works out for some of you.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

It has worked for me. I was contacted by an AS member and picked up quite a few pickup loads of nice wood last year. Some oak, some cherry, and some very nice locust.

But I went to HIM, on HIS schedule. (And felt bad when I was late a couple of times. Traffic sometimes will kill your best intentions!)

I didn't come on here asking for free wood to be delivered, and I didn't come on here specifying what varieties I would deign to take, either. I took what he had and was very glad to get it. 

Especially that locust! 

Saved him some dump fees, heated my house for almost free. Sounds like a good deal for BOTH of us. Maybe there's something to that.

I was also contacted by another AS member who had a big oak coming down, but turned out he was 5 1/2 hours drive from me. I had to pass on that!


Since then I've found a log processor who has a lot of log ends that he'd rather give away than pay to have hauled away. You know what? I take what he puts on my truck. I get poplar and some other stuff I'd just as soon pass on, but it's an endless supply and he's glad to see me drive up. Oh well, I also get plenty of good oak and the occasional hickory log end.


Me suspects that beggars who are picky just might not appeal to a lot of folks.


----------



## MrGriz

I'm in Waterford, SE WI and would love to accept free firewood. I heat with wood to offset my electric bills. I can accept log length wood at home up to about 3' in diameter (blocked to 16" - 18" is ok too LOL).

I would also be willing to pick up within a reasonable distance. For pickup, I cannot take long lengths (over about 6', depending on the diameter). I do have access to a dump trailer as well as my pickup. My schedule is quite flexable, especially with a day or so notice.

Please e-mail or PM me if you have something available in my area; I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## johnha

RIX said:


> I was just going to ask the same thing. I see lots of requests for people who want wood and non from people who want to get rid of it. Just curious I guess. I hope it works out for some of you.



Well I was able to get quite a bit of wood for my brother (Harrisburg, PA) but I have never received a reply myself (Lansdale, PA). 

Free wood was easy for me to find in my area up until about 2-3 years ago. Now it all seems to be hiding.


----------



## Tree Machine

> I see lots of requests for people who want wood and non from people who want to get rid of it. Just curious I guess. I hope it works out for some of you.


I have had a number of viewers / members over the last year and a half call me and hook up, seven to be exact. There has always seemingly been some amazement on their part that the actual human-to-human connection has been made in person, and the promise of quality wood has been fulfilled and that it has truly been free. 

A couple of the greatful folks have offered me money, but I politely decline, letting them know that the original deal was that the wood was to be for free. I told them that they need it, and that I need to get rid of it, so we both win and that should be enough.

I also tell them to keep my card and call me any time of the year.

"Free" keeps things working smoothly and spontaneously.


----------



## rguseman

BlueRidgeMark said:


> It has worked for me. I was contacted by an AS member and picked up quite a few pickup loads of nice wood last year. Some oak, some cherry, and some very nice locust.
> 
> But I went to HIM, on HIS schedule. (And felt bad when I was late a couple of times. Traffic sometimes will kill your best intentions!)
> 
> I didn't come on here asking for free wood to be delivered, and I didn't come on here specifying what varieties I would deign to take, either. I took what he had and was very glad to get it.
> 
> Especially that locust!
> 
> Saved him some dump fees, heated my house for almost free. Sounds like a good deal for BOTH of us. Maybe there's something to that.
> 
> I was also contacted by another AS member who had a big oak coming down, but turned out he was 5 1/2 hours drive from me. I had to pass on that!
> 
> 
> Since then I've found a log processor who has a lot of log ends that he'd rather give away than pay to have hauled away. You know what? I take what he puts on my truck. I get poplar and some other stuff I'd just as soon pass on, but it's an endless supply and he's glad to see me drive up. Oh well, I also get plenty of good oak and the occasional hickory log end.
> 
> 
> Me suspects that beggars who are picky just might not appeal to a lot of folks.



I posted a little over a month ago looking for free firewood in the Germantown, WI (SE WI)and have not had a reply. You are probably correct that placing parameters (delivery, type of wood) may not appeal to other people that visit the site. When I posted, I had to be realistic as hauling wood was not feasible due to lack of transportation. In addition, I was shooting more for the tree service or service(s) that was looking for place to dump wood to save on fuel, labor, etc.

I think your premise has some merit. I also think in my case, most of the tree services sell firewood so there are slim pickins.

All that being said, I am still lookin for free/cheap wood and an now able to pick up.


----------



## stonykill

*free firewood wanted columbia county ny*

I'm always on the lookout for free wood for my owb. softwood or hardwood. Distance is a consideration as I need to haul with a Jeep and a trailer. Local arborists, tree cleanup guys, contact me about dropping off your pine, willow, whatever for free rather than paying dumping fees. Pm me thru AS.


----------



## Ductape

I'm looking for hardwood in central New Hampshire. I'll pick up.... as long as its worth my while. No problem if its in log length..... i will gladly cut to 16" stove length.


----------



## Fordman99

*worth a shot!!*

This free wood idea seems to hard to believe(at least in my area),but I'll give it a shot.I have access to about 200+- acres and would be willing to accept chips as well as wood.I've tried this in the past with a few companies and had to stop because of the trash I was getting.Not bad wood,Imean trash..household garbage,bags of diapers you name it.A soda bottle every now and then is one thing but it got way out of hand.If I could save someone the dump fees,I'd give it a go...South-central PA.


----------



## PaulP

*Free Firewood Connecticut*

I am looking for any type of wood. I have a 14 foot trailer so I can cut/pickup, or, you can drop it at my property. Wood is for personal use.

I am in Wallingford, CT, between Hartford and New Haven.


----------



## 7ShawnT

*Free Wood in Vermont?*

I will come and get FREE wood, I have a small tractor, trailer, p/u, and saw, I live in Springfield, VT I pick it up off the side of the road if I can find it! Most wood is sold here for $140+ green & $170+ Dry/Seasoned!

[email protected]


----------



## Ingrid

*free firewood in lower westchester*

Free firewood..... logs cut to 18 to 22 inch logs. All Norway maple. just cut. About six cords worth. Come take it away! I'm in the Scarsdale area.


----------



## pacman

*one mile pile in indiana*

I am a truck driver . I have seen this pile of logs in Indiana on interstate 65 on the northbound side of the road at mile marker 38 , so I took some pics .It might be at least a mile long or more . Maybe if you live in this area you can find out who it belongs to and pick it up. I wish I lived in the area I would be all over it like jelly on a biscut . It was cut down and piled up so people can view a new bill board sign for the interstate . If you live in the area please go get that stuff . I would if I were you !


----------



## scout26

*Looking for firewood in Wheaton, IL - DuPage County*

I've got the splitter, so I'll take any cut logs. I can go get it or pay you to drop/dump in my driveway. 

Thanks, 

Dave: scout26 at sbcglobal.net


----------



## cruzer

thought maybe would BUMP this to the top:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: actualy going to hook up with hornett22 for some wood at some point. To bad it was raining around here tonight or i would have gone to get a load. Probably tomorrow night

Oh and I will take free would in the Cromwell, Ct area, I have saw, 1ton truck and strong back I will buck and load wood were it sits. email me at:

stubieone AT hotmail dot com

Stew


----------



## Lumberzack

*looking for logs for firewood!*

I interested in some logs or wood to make into firewood. I'm looking around the east side of Cincinnati. If a tree man reads this I will also accept chips. Thanks!


----------



## GAC

*Free red oak in northern Virginia*

I just had a red oak cut down in my backyard in Fairfax, VA. The tree company left me some of it in firewood lengths, unsplit, but it is waaaay more than I need. I would say there is more than a pickup truck load available. It is beautiful wood and free to anyone that can haul it away.

Also there is at least another pickup truck load of oak that was cut down back in the spring just behind my backyard. Most of it is cut in firewood lengths, but a portion of it is still uncut. This is more seasoned than the fresh oak but has been sitting on the ground for the summer.

Let me know if you are interested. I'll try to take and post some pics so you can see how much we are talking about.

Thanks -
Grant
[email protected]

Edit - added pictures. The first is the pile of freshly cut red oak. The 2nd and 3rd are from the tree cut down early spring. That log is approx 17' long and 2' diameter.


----------



## spud

Quote:
Originally Posted by rmihalek 
Please deliver all your straight hardwood logs to me in Northborough Mass. I'll be sure to load you up with beer before you leave. 



treeslayer666 said:


> Let me know where you want it. I'd be happy to hook you up with some hardwood logs for beer




Here here! I'll load any Attleboro, Mass. hardwood deliverers up with a belly o' beer as well, and if you time it right a slow-cooked smoked section of beef. Still worth the drive treeslayer?

Also, I'd be willing to drop the easy tree and pickup truck haul away as much as I could if you're close enough and need some removed. PM's appreciated, I'll try to check back, great site, thanks for the info.


----------



## DEATHMASTER

*Free firewood*

I could use some firewood in cenrtal Wisconsin (Oshkosh)
I have had a health set back and am headed in for surgery soon.
I do not have wood for this year much less next.

PLEASE let me know if you have any.


----------



## myzamboni

Looking for green to alreday seasoned firewood in Silicon Valley. Rounds and splits are preferable. I'm looking ahead for 2008/9 wood (I think I'm OK this winter)


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

rguseman said:


> I think your premise has some merit. I also think in my case, most of the tree services sell firewood so there are slim pickins.
> 
> All that being said, I am still lookin for free/cheap wood and an now able to pick up.



You might try Jerry Smith in Jackson or Tree Pro's in Sussex. if they can drop logs in your yard they may be interested. Jerry has a Prentice loader, so he could set piles in the yard. I do know they would have to be able to do it at their convenience.


----------



## Mtnman4ever

*pease drop it off in my yard!! thank so much !*

I have not posted much lately bad back . ots odmd visits but 

Please contact me I will take free hard Wood! any size . Ill drive a reasonable distance 30 likes or so in S NH se MA to get it .Ii . If you want bring that grapple loaD over to my place . I'll cut it sell and burn it anytime let me know ican usea few grapple truck loads ! 
thanks alot I need any wood I can get ! as well as work !


----------



## zcsmatt

*Tree Machine set me up good*

I found this forum item on Google when I typed in "free firewood indianapolis". Sure enough Tree Machine set me up with a truckload of Honey Locust the very next day! Unbelievable. I'm not an arborist but it's sure fascinating to read about the art and science of it on this website.



Tree Machine said:


> Indianapolis north side. I can bury you in it. Always 16" (unless requested otherwise), stubs cut flush off.
> 
> I never have a problem getting rid of it, but I like meeting new people, esp. from here.
> 
> The other day I had two two girls come up and ask for the free stuff. Then they asked how to split it, said they had an axe. I asked how much they need. Just one trunkload, so I offered a lesson. I pulled out the biggest round there and they're like, "No way!" It was silver maple, splits rather easy. Of course, you don't hit it down the middle. You clock it a couple inches in from the edge and a piece a couple inches thick flies off. Then you repeat that process, spiralling around the piece making it smaller and smaller until you're down to the last two pieces which you give a mighty crack down the middle. Total time, 30 or 40 seconds.
> 
> Then I got this awesome question; "How did you do that?" I said, "it's really hard to explain, I'll have to show you." I pulled another round and did the exact same thing. "Any questions?"
> 
> "Oh m'God... I can't believe that." I said, "Don't believe it. It was just a magic trick. Smoke and mirrors. It was all an <i>illusion</i>."
> 
> They left, and just for fun, I popped another one apart, bait for the next firewood seeker. I never split firewood for people, but the point is, I was showing off for the girls. This story is a lead-up to to the picture you're about to see, taken shortly after the girls left, a testimony to the power of the word FREE. He filled it right up to the windshield and came back 4 more times.


----------



## mga

how about to rochester?


----------



## joec

mga said:


> how about to rochester?



Not in that area now


----------



## treeman82

Where are you working? I've got a few places.


----------



## joec

treeman82 said:


> Where are you working? I've got a few places.



let me know...


----------



## CharlieG

*Free Wood*

What kind of wood do you have? Is it in logs or rounds? Could use some more wood for the stove. Thanks.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I stuck this for a while, in case there is a seasonal interest.


----------



## joec

CharlieG said:


> What kind of wood do you have? Is it in logs or rounds? Could use some more wood for the stove. Thanks.



all kind soft and hard wood, do you want?


----------



## inidawood

*Wood Wanted*

Looking for wood in NW Ohio area?


----------



## happycamper

*wanted free hard wood firwood located in the lebanon pa area*

wanted free firewood
must be hard woods
perfer cut up wood
cut to length 16 inches to 18 inches long

located in the lebanon,pa area


please email me if you have any free hard wood firewood
you like to give a way for free


----------



## bonnieville

Want it stacked too?


----------



## twstm

*Nepa*

Looking for free firewood in Northeastern PA...have pick up truck, trailer and chain saw. I'll come and get it within 50 miles of zip 18618.


----------



## Wolfcsm

*Firewood Wanted Central Texas*

Always looking for firewood. Will pick up within 20 miles. Can also cut logs into rounds and even fell trees.

PM me here.

Thanks,

Hal


----------



## joec

*logs*

wood is in NY & CT area..


----------



## Ford's Lawncare

*Anybody have wood in Maine?*

If anyone has treelength wood in coastal Maine, let me know please, I would be glad to take it off your hands


----------



## happycamper

*wanted free hard wood firewood in lebanon,pa*

wanted free hard wood firewood in lebanon ,pa area
must be cut up and small a knofe so i can lift it in my pick up truck

if any body near lebanon ,pa has any hard wood firewood 
for free 
please email me 
[email protected]


----------



## rguseman

Any tree services in SE WI looking for a place to unload some wood can contact me. Not picky on type of wood and can handle up to 4' in diameter. 


[email protected]


----------



## wdchuck

Wanted: Firewood, log length fine, 8"dia or larger, I will haul it away with:

9,000# cap 10' dump trailer *OR * 9,000# cap 16' trailer and strap it down, if you will assist with loading it, rounds are fine too.

An hour or less from Whitewater.

PM me through the AS website.

Thanks.


----------



## thombat4

*Any free firewood in Cleveland Ohio?*

Looking for split or un-split rounds that you don't want or need.
Thanks


----------



## danlauer6

Hello, 

I could use some wood as well if there is anyone looking to give some away. I can handle rounds up to 36" diameter. I am located in Wheaton Il PM me or send me an email at danlauer6 at aim.com. Until then I will continue to collect what I find at the curb side.  

Thanks

Dan


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

wdchuck said:


> An hour or less from Whitewater.



Send me your phone number, or call me. I'll keep it on hand.

I think Russ did that oak job, I only work a couple days a month with him so I cannot really say what goes on.


----------



## NovembersGirl

*Free or Cheap*

Hi there =)

I'm looking for some free of very cheap firewood in the Indianapolis area. (Live near Eagle Creek)
My mother and I are both on disability and use it to offset the cost of heating.

I wish I knew more about types etc... 
All I know is, we live in an apartment that doesn't have the space to truly store a good amount of firewood. Last year I purchased a rick and kept it inside in the dining room - which then turned out to not even half of it was dry enough to burn properly. Then I was given another rick after that one ran out for a very cheap price that worked out perfectly.

I have a small SUV (Santa Fe) that I would use to pick it up... Once I get it home, I can find a friend to help me get it inside, I don't think I could hold an entire rick of wood in the car, but I'm not sure...

So basically, I am looking for about a rick, that is dry enough and already cut to burn inside our fireplace.

Thank you in advance for any help or ideas as to where I can look for some wood.


----------



## Tree Machine

Hi November'sGirl. I'm 20 minutes due east of you. I've had a number of firewood getters from here call and come get firewood. All have been happy.

The general workings are, mixed species (never know what you're gonna get), possibly dry but probably not, widely varying diameters and never will it be split. Also, you need to come get it when it's there, which means not 24 hours later, but can you be here in an hour? Cleanups, jobs and paychecks can be delayed by 'giving' away firewood, so it's imperitive you show up if you say you will.

Some consumers see 'Free firewood' and the vision is all nice and split and seasoned and ready to burn. That's the stuff you pay for and have delivered.

FREE firewood is cut to standard 16" lengths, doesn't contain ants or termites, that's about it.

I mention this because if you bring home a load of wet mulberry, you're probably not going to be enjoying fires with it this coming season. Free, in this case, could be a big disappointment, especially if you had no way to split it.

However, for you, November'sGirl, I'll set you up with an SUV load of some dry, smaller diameter stuff. Juust give me a call 407-5113.


----------



## joeone1039

*fire wood*

 Looking for free fire wood in the delaware area willing to travel a bit i'm right on the boarder of Pa/De and willing to take anything that i can move myself

[email protected]


----------



## ecfinn

*Se Pa*

Always looking for free wood near NW Philly suburbs. Have trailer and chainsaw and will travel for good wood. Of course if you'd like to drop it off, please PM me or email at ecfinn (at) yahoo (dot) com. Large rounds to 3" diameter ok. Nothing longer than 18" though if possible.


----------



## fireman

*fire wood*

I just clear cut 4 acres in woodstock il 20 semi loads of wood all mixed have it at lot 12 ft sections all clean need to recoup removal cost off job site.still have an acre to go if anyone wants to come out and remove let me know asap.


----------



## tw40x81

*Logs Wanted - They dont have to be free and charge me for delivery - Please!*

I'd be ecstatic if I could get a full tri-axle load of logs delivered to NW New Jersey, (Warren County) for $350.00. They don't have to be pretty. Large logs are fine. PM me here.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

wdchuck said:


> Wanted: Firewood, log length fine, 8"dia or larger, I will haul it away with:
> 
> 9,000# cap 10' dump trailer *OR * 9,000# cap 16' trailer and strap it down, if you will assist with loading it, rounds are fine too.
> 
> An hour or less from Whitewater.
> 
> PM me through the AS website.
> 
> Thanks.




Mike got a nice load of dead poplar today. I hope he made it back home, the truck and trailer were riding very low.


----------



## Glennpr

*Looking for wood in Northern Kentucky*

If you are looking to get rid of some wood, I have a stove that needs fuel. Will travel in NKY area and am not picky except for termites and ants. Please e-mail or PM if you can help. Thanks


----------



## vladc2000

*free firewood available*

I am having 8 large trees cut down on my property in North Jersey. They will be cut in 16" round pieces. Anyone interested?


----------



## bonnieville

vladc2000 said:


> I am having 8 large trees cut down on my property in North Jersey. They will be cut in 16" round pieces. Anyone interested?



What kind of tree? What town in northern NJ?


----------



## vladc2000

bonnieville said:


> What kind of tree? What town in northern NJ?



Oaks, birches, and one tulip tree. The town is North Caldwell.


----------



## bonnieville

My mother grew up in North Caldwell. Too far away to make sense for me. Thnaks for getting back so quick.


----------



## jkwest000

*north caldwell wood*

I live kind of close --e-mail / p.m. me if you still have the wood in north caldwell nj Thanks


----------



## docbess

*looking for wood in nj*

looking for wood for outdoor wood furnace......flemington nj area


----------



## jkwest000

Im still looking for wood in northern NJ area I can pick up or throw some fuel money in for del..If interested many of my neighbors are also looking maybe loose a tri-axle load or more in one shot .thanks


----------



## fishboat

*SE Wisconsin*

Looking for wood around Caledonia, Wisconsin & local environs. I can haul 1 - 1.5 cords at a time.


----------



## wdchuck

fishboat said:


> Looking for wood around Caledonia, Wisconsin & local environs. I can haul 1 - 1.5 cords at a time.




What are you hauling it with? what is a comfortable travel distance?

Fresh cut wood in that quantity is pretty heavy.


----------



## fishboat

*hauling*

I have a F250SD with a contractor's cap (Stahl) on it & tow a 5x8 trailer rated at 3500#.

Last Friday I brought home(from Elkhorn) a full load in the pickup and about a level-load (2 ft high) in the trailer. All 6-14 diameter inch logs by 16 - 19 inches long. All red oak cut a week earlier. It was a good load, but I wasn't overloaded. Tires (all six are new) & axels on both the truck & trailer were cool when I got home..about 40 miles. I'd guess (??) I had better part of a cord of wood (??). Fresh red oak is pretty heavy compared to some woods. 

I used to run a 3000# 11 foot truck camper on the truck & tow a boat. With the camper on & loaded for a trip I'd weigh in at around 8650#. 8700# is the GVWT. The camper's long gone, but I know the feel of 3000# on the truck alone....I wasn't close to it with the red oak. I also drive the back roads & give myself & others lots of room.


----------



## wdchuck

Great, you should be getting some responses then, and I"ll keep you in mind when I get a call as well. Any wood types that you are opposed too, 'free' can take many forms.


----------



## fishboat

Beggars shouldn't be too choosy, but hardwoods would be more interesting that softwoods...though I'm not opposed to burning softwoods. If I start taking up too much of my available space with softwoods then I'd have to cut back. Termites, excessive dry rot or brush wouldn't be desirable. 4-20ish inch diameter is good. Hopefully enough would be available at any one site to make it worth the trip. My truck gets about 10mpg most of the time.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I understand not wanting softwoods. 

We do not get termites this far north, except for a few odd areas down by the Port of Milwaukee where the steam tunnels keep it warm year round.

If you can only pick up 20 inch rounds, we may not be able to help you. We do big tree work and there are often larger chunks.

Maybe you and Mike could team up on some of the bigger jobs I let him know about.

The hard maple I mentioned earlier will have some large wood to deal with.


----------



## fishboat

The 20 (24??) inch diameter thing is just a guess on my part due to the sheer ability to move them by myself. I do have a landscaper's gate on the trailer to roll logs up, but I'd guess a 24 inch diameter by 18 inch long chunk of wet red oak has to run 250-300#(?). 

Naturally, I'm interested in the wood, but I do have limitations I have to work with (or without). 

Mike...how to you work with the larger chunks?


----------



## bonnieville

fishboat said:


> The 20 (24??) inch diameter thing is just a guess on my part due to the sheer ability to move them by myself. I do have a landscaper's gate on the trailer to roll logs up, but I'd guess a 24 inch diameter by 18 inch long chunk of wet red oak has to run 250-300#(?).
> 
> Naturally, I'm interested in the wood, but I do have limitations I have to work with (or without).
> 
> Mike...how to you work with the larger chunks?



Bring your mual, hammer, and wedge. Just split them in half and they get much easier to lift.


----------



## wdchuck

I let the tree guy load them with a machine into a dumping trailer.:hmm3grin2orange: 

When the easy way is not available, then its a dolly and ramps. If the rounds are too big for that, then I rip them with the saw to a managable size. 

Percussion tools and my joints disagree vehemtly after about 5 strikes to the wood.


----------



## fishboat

Most jobs are easy given the right tool and a little knowledge to go along with it. I'm fairly new to processing wood enmass & no doubt have more than a few things to learn. I do know enough to avoid committing to taking wood & then letting someone down by leaving the really large pieces. 

If I invest in heavier equipment I'll send up a flare. In the mean time, if I can help anyone out with my existing setup please let me know. 

thanks,


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

wdchuck said:


> If the rounds are too big for that, then I rip them with the saw to a managable size.
> (



and he rakes up after himself!:love1:


----------



## wdchuck

Heard about that, didjya.


----------



## boostnut

*Central IL*

If its in Central Illinois (Tazwell/Peoria County area) let me know where its at and I'll get a few of us together to come clean up.


----------



## fastmopar1k

I may as well jump on the wagon. located in east central mn on the wi border. I prefer hardwood and can take limited soft wood. Would also like tree tops after logging is done. Have worked with logs 3.5 ft. in dia. let me know what ya got.


----------



## malipoto

*You can dump any straight harwood logs in my front yard- Media PA*

Hello all, my family relies on wood for heat so if you are doing any work around Media PA you are welcome to drop off straight hardwood logs in my front yard. I love oak, beech, cherry, any fruit trees, maples- Thank you. email me for exact location: [email protected].


----------



## zooker

*free firewood wanted Madison Wisconsin Dane County*

We are a group of about 6 guys that burn wood. We will pick up logs and firewood you don't need. Or you can drop them off at my house on the Far East Side of Madison. 

email me with details.

thanks

Greg

[email protected]


----------



## jgriffs

*looking for free firewood in ST Louis MO Area*

I am looking for free wood, hardwoods with a little soft mixed in is fine. Can Split. Let me know


----------



## allthegross

*southbury ct*

i can cut and haul any free wood within 20 miles of southbury ct


----------



## Sharper is Safe

*SE Michigan for Wood Stove*

Washtenaw and surrounding counties.

I've had enough ash to last a lifetime - LOL!!! But I did burn over 25 cord of it last year.

I burned another 17 cord of oak and cherry last winter - it takes a lot of wood to heat rooms with 12 foot ceilings.

I prefer Oak, Hickory, Cherry, etc., but we can discuss any hardwoods, even Ash. No softwoods, please - they plug up my chimney too fast.

I have a medium sized, heavy capacity box trailer, so sectioned pieces work best for me. I can cut the pieces, if need be, and if I do, I go 18 to 22", because that fits my stove, trailer, and wood room better.

PM me your phone number, and I will get back usually within 24 hours.

If you deliver, I buy the beer, coffee, sodas...

Thank you,

SiSafe


----------



## Fishcapades

Im intrested in wood in the macomb county michigan area.

Peferably hard woods.

Thank you carl


----------



## nctacoma

Always looking for wood in the Central Jersey area around Mercer and Middlesex County.

I can pickup or provide an easy drop-off point with very easy access for trucks. I can take large quantities of wood either full length or in rounds.

Thanks


----------



## Deebo

*Will take loads of about any hardwood..*

I live in Battle Creek MI and will gladly take loads of any hardwood if you need a dumpoff spot. Will negotiate price for good loads of cherry or oak. [email protected] or you can PM me here.


----------



## lassie89

*free wood*

any delivery's down the rd to Wisconsin ??

just kidding ~


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

lassie89 said:


> any delivery's down the rd to Wisconsin ??
> 
> just kidding ~



Depends on where and what you will take


----------



## stever491

i live near port huron mi, willing to go cut down wood or just pick it up, or pay to have it dumped on my property...will go to macomb, oakland, or lapeer countys

[email protected]


----------



## lassie89

ShoerFast said:


> Denver Colorado area
> I have the cutlery and trees, but lacking the time to haul firewood in the Denver metro and Foothills area, If you would like to lend a hand, and be up to your eyeballs in firewood,,,, I had been charging a Buck 90 a true cord and just adding delivery to that, I could cut someone in if they didnt mind a little work? ,,,,, ok so its a lot of work, but sure is a grate side job!




:help: 
looking for anyone who knows or heard of of Choppers Tree Service 
in Denver, Co ...
need to find Mr.Old Man Chopper himself ... 
Put a APB on that guy...Please :greenchainsaw: 


tell em Lassie is lookin for em

thanks~
:greenchainsaw:

sorry for getting off topic, i just happen to see a poster from the Denver area..


----------



## jeffmalvern

*Malvern, PA*

I will come pick up free wood anywhere within 15 miles of Malvern, PA 19355. I'll take pretty much anything that's burnable, as long as I can cut it up on wherever it sits so I can load my pickups. Hardwood, softwood, 6" and up. I'm happy to do some cleanup in exchange for good wood as well.
[email protected]


----------



## LNG24

*Firewood & Wood Chips WANTED: Dutchess County, NY*

I am willing to take your logs, lenghts and chips if you can drop them here. I am willing to pick up cut logs depending on location and quantity. 

I'll take all the wood chips you can produce too!

Larry
845-224-8141


----------



## RedOctober

Anyone drop wood in Rockland County New York? Orangeburg area?

I need enough to fill the driveway..lol


----------



## avalancher

*Free Wood in Newport, Morristown TN*

Hey, anyone got any wood they want taken away in my area? My source just dried up last night, to many trespassers on the property where they logged off 80 acres, so the owner gated the road going in. I have been cutting there for almost 8 months now, and thought that I was set for my wood batch for next year. 
Any tree removal companies, loggers, etc that want wood removed for free, let me know. I will take most any good hardwoods.
Anyone wanting trees cut down and removed, let me know.
Thanks everyone!
email me at [email protected]


----------



## ssharnick

*I'm new to posting to ANY board...*

and if this isn't how I'm sopposed to post please correct me. I'm in the Bridgeport, CT area and am looking to find out if local Arborists give a break on unsplit wood or wood that is not cut to stove length.

Thanks,

Shawn


----------



## ShiveringTimber

*Firewood wanted: Western suburbs of Twin Cities*

I burn about 10 cords of firewood/year to heat my home in Minnetonka.

I have a small pickup truck, and I'm often able (always willing) to drive up to about 15 miles from home to pick up wood. I'll take pretty much anything, but I'll drive a lot more distance to get oak, maple, ash, etc. But I'll even pick up cottonwood if it isn't too far.

Or, if you want to dump in my driveway, I'll take any amount, any time.

[email protected]


----------



## texastiger

*Free Firewood Wanted Lehigh Valley Pa / Poconos*

Anyone have free firewood in the Lehigh Valley Pa area, and Poconos area. Hardwood only. 

Thanks


----------



## derbygreg

*Columbus Ohio*

Looking for firewood in Columbus area. I live in Hilliard.

[email protected]

Will pickup as well.


----------



## jberg

*hi*

Hi Im here because its cool to be queer


----------



## Mherriford

I would love to be able to pick up some free wood in the Portland, gresham, Sandy areas of Oregon


----------



## Zerohour

will p/u wood in NE Ohio area


----------



## firewoodcutter

*Still Interested*

Never been able to make any ties locally. Most Services I have approached have people already in line or crew leaders looking for big money for nothing. Still Very interested in any leads, will travel to Erie, Ottawa, Sandusky, Wood, and Seneca Counties here in North West Ohio,further depending on situation and notice.

Have a strong Back and NOT afraid of work!:greenchainsaw: 
Thanks
Happy Holidays and Prosperous New Years to all!


----------



## Limestone

I am in Buffalo NY looking for wood if you have some let me know I have a dump truck so I can pick it up.

[email protected]

Thanks 
Jay


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I have a client in rural Wauk/Vernon with a pile of hard maple in the woods. They are interested in getting the big stuff out. The smaller wood is for friends and family.


----------



## krazyvan

*hardwoods wanted*

Any/all hardwoods wanted in Southern NJ/Philadelphia region. Have trucks and will pick up. Rounds, splits, full logs..doesn't matter. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Sugas

*Firewood*

Looking for hardwood logs in Springfield MA.


----------



## happycamper

*question*



rjh245 said:


> Hi I am looking for free firewood (Hard or Soft wood). I live in Lebanon, PA. I would be willing to drive 50 miles. I will cut and load. I will also cut down the trees as long as they are not near houses or anything they could fall on.
> 
> I am also looking to buy a load of pole wood for firewood. If you have pole wood for sale and are in the area please email me.
> Thanks
> Rob



HI
I was just wondering since you cut firewood
if you fixs chain saws and charpin chains im from lebanon,pa [email protected]


----------



## 30dodgeboy

*Free wood wanted - SE Wisconsin*

Have a dumpsite for logs/wood removed by tree service (instead of paying the dumping charge). 

Easy access from highway and plenty of room to turn around with truck & trailer/chipper.

No limit on log size. Will accept softwood, but prefer hardwood. No stumps...

Can take woodchips also.

Wood is burned by me and my dad - NOT RESOLD 

SW of Milwaukee, WI near I-43.

email or call 414 - 803 - 3168 for address/directions. 

Thanks.


----------



## SPED

*Looking for free firewood hudson valley NY*

Looking for hardwood preferably, will pick up or have room to drop, located at exit 8A off the northway(12065). Happy to come cut up downed trees as well for it.


----------



## MTBiker_in_VA

*Wanted wood for burning in Richmond VA area*

Hi there, 
Wondering if anyone in Richmond, VA area (Henrico, New Kent, Charles City, etc) has hard woods (Oak, Maple) to get rid of. I have space to leave it at. PM me, thanks
Noah


----------



## wildbio

*hardwood, yard trees (maple, etc) wanted Bozeman, Livingston Area*

For personal use firewood. Will fell and remove dead trees. No cottonwood please.


----------



## wally 12

*Would like to find free hard wood firewood north central Il*

I am looking for hard wood for firewood .


----------



## Hegartyfarm

*firewood*

ill take any free harwood located in Germantown NY southern Columbia County
e-mail [email protected] thanks


----------



## mayor

Hey guys...this is a great thread and should go on forever....I may know a way of keeping it simple though. I help moderate the IHRegistry site for cub cadets, we have a map that shows the locations and townships of all the folks in the US. It has little push pin icons for everyone listed....you can click on one in your area and it brings up the persons name and addy. Might be easy here too do that if someone can get this too the head honcho's here...they might look into it. I think it would really simplify things . The map deal is called "frapper".
Hmmm....just a thought!.

I'm lucky I live in WV and we're full of hardwoods everywhere ya look.....free firewood is abundant about anywhere here....lots of logging going on all the time, and I live in town so there's always trees getting cleared for new developments and such. I help take care of a 100 acre farm and get all my firewood there....we're full of dead standing sassafrass and black oak in a couple areas where I can cut for the next 10 years without missing any!. Got a whole poor man's operation set up......lots of rigging, 4 cub cadet small tractors, one with a nice 10,000 lb. braden winch rig behind it and an economy power king tractor...several small trailers....huge log splitter (Brutus), some trucks and big trailers.....a late 1800's flat belt driven buzz saw rig that we run from the back of one of the cub cadets......a lots of other toys too. We have a lot of fun on the weekends with firewooding!. Great comaradery and did I mention our cabin up there also?.......right in the middle of the woods......we usually throw a deer roast with taters, carrots and such on the stove and go out and cut, by noon, we EAT!!!


----------



## lassie89

*Free Fire Wood*

Still Lookin for some good firewood.. dumdum hus. keeps tryin to burn
green wood.:censored: .. shoot, i can't even find any to buy that's split and ready to burn in my area..  
Pleasant Prairie, Wis.

thanks

PM me if ya know of anything..

and, thanks for the Happy Birthday email !!!


----------



## lassie89

mayor said:


> Hey guys...this is a great thread and should go on forever....I may know a way of keeping it simple though. I help moderate the IHRegistry site for cub cadets, we have a map that shows the locations and townships of all the folks in the US. It has little push pin icons for everyone listed....you can click on one in your area and it brings up the persons name and addy. Might be easy here too do that if someone can get this too the head honcho's here...they might look into it. I think it would really simplify things . The map deal is called "frapper".
> Hmmm....just a thought!.
> 
> I'm lucky I live in WV and we're full of hardwoods everywhere ya look.....free firewood is abundant about anywhere here....lots of logging going on all the time, and I live in town so there's always trees getting cleared for new developments and such. I help take care of a 100 acre farm and get all my firewood there....we're full of dead standing sassafrass and black oak in a couple areas where I can cut for the next 10 years without missing any!. Got a whole poor man's operation set up......lots of rigging, 4 cub cadet small tractors, one with a nice 10,000 lb. braden winch rig behind it and an economy power king tractor...several small trailers....huge log splitter (Brutus), some trucks and big trailers.....a late 1800's flat belt driven buzz saw rig that we run from the back of one of the cub cadets......a lots of other toys too. We have a lot of fun on the weekends with firewooding!. Great comaradery and did I mention our cabin up there also?.......right in the middle of the woods......we usually throw a deer roast with taters, carrots and such on the stove and go out and cut, by noon, we EAT!!!



WOW~~~~ you are lucky.. sounds like yall have a good time..
:hmm3grin2orange: 


good eats too..rather have a hog tho.. don't like to look at Bambi's face
while its cookin..


----------



## lassie89

lassie89 said:


> :help:
> looking for anyone who knows or heard of of Choppers Tree Service
> in Denver, Co ...
> need to find Mr.Old Man Chopper himself ...
> Put a APB on that guy...Please :greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> tell em Lassie is lookin for em
> 
> thanks~
> :greenchainsaw:
> 
> sorry for getting off topic, i just happen to see a poster from the Denver area..





Still no Hits on Chopper.. no Denver Co. folks out there ?

Choppers Tree Service---Denver , Co.

no one has ever heard of them ? they been in business for along time..
really need to get intouch with old man Chopper !

tell him that 

Gunnar's Tree Service is looking for him...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

mayor said:


> Hey guys...this is a great thread and should go on forever....I may know a way of keeping it simple though. I help moderate the IHRegistry site for cub cadets, we have a map that shows the locations and townships of all the folks in the US. It has little push pin icons for everyone listed....you can click on one in your area and it brings up the persons name and addy. Might be easy here too do that if someone can get this too the head honcho's here...they might look into it. I think it would really simplify things . The map deal is called "frapper".
> Hmmm....just a thought!.



Maybe if the company offered to sponsor with the softwear to discount the price of the sponsorship?




lassie89 said:


> Still Lookin for some good firewood.. dumdum hus. keeps tryin to burn
> green wood.:censored: .. shoot, i can't even find any to buy that's split and ready to burn in my area..
> Pleasant Prairie, Wis.



I could get you a cord or two, but the trip-charge would need to be added for the drive. My map program is showing me it is around 34 miles to 165 exit.


Cured wood is going for $300 a cord right now. more then 2 cords would spread out the extra trip charge.


----------



## happycamper

*i got free firewood from timber tree*



gumneck said:


> Just curious, Is anyone having luck getting rid of their wood this way and/or getting free firewood?
> 
> Tks
> Tom



I got free cherry wood from timber tree


----------



## czeigler

Always looking for wood here if anyone is near Carlisle, PA


----------



## njtuna

also looking in northern NJ. thanks


----------



## firewood man

*Wanted free firewood log lenth 12 ft long N.J.*

Looking for free firewood logs 12 ft long can haul 2 cords at a time prefer all hardwood also will pay for grapple loads or dump truck load delivered to my yard in Cape May County Upper Twp.


----------



## StephieDoll

*Omaha*

Always watching for firewood. We have a new stove being installed so starting to watch for next year. Willing to make a deal but free is nice. I have a saw and 1 ton van. Weekends best time for me to pick-up but can work evenings as well. Let me know
[email protected]
Thanks in advance.
Stephie


----------



## aandabooks

I'm looking in Central Illinois. I'm just North of Peoria. Anybody need any deadfall cleaned out or just general clearing, let me know.

Matt


----------



## woody49705

*Fairfield or New Haven counties--CT.*

always looking for wood p/u or delivered for cash.
located in Shelton,CT.

Thanks


----------



## crowbuster

Always on the lookout for any kind of wood for my owb.I am near Crawfordsville Indiana and have a big barn lot if there was a need to drop logs from a tree co. of course I would be happy to cut as well. Thanks

C.B.


----------



## czar800

*Free Firewood...*

I guess i will get on the band wagon too
35 miles north of Pittsburgh pa


----------



## johnha

Lansdale, PA area. Have 4x4 pickup and saws.


----------



## jbarry06248

I am a new tree service (1+ year). My 1.1 acre lot is filling up. I try to convince homeowners to keep there wood or give it away, at least until I get more land.

If you are in CT, especially around Hebron, email me and I will put you on a list to pick up free wood from our jobs, when it is available. We may be cut to 18" length or 6' logs (cut yourself), depending on how much time we have. Usually 6' logs.

As someone else in this thread said, if it hits our trailer, then its not free, unless its pine (for those with an outdoor furnace). Just want to get rid of it.

Thanks,

John
email: [email protected]


----------



## Stihl Cummin

*Wood*

Hi, Always looking for wood, New Vienna, Ohio, have truck and trailer,Thanks


----------



## KIRK63

Hello everybody 

Is there anybody near me in the Delaware County, Radnor PA area. I do have a saw can cut some large pieces not to large. 

By the way does anybody know of any good shrpeners in the area that can sharpen a maul and my chainsaw 


The lengths I need is up to 16" hardwood only if possible and when I said long pieces long enough for me to move myself

By the way I was wondering if I got somebody to split a cord of wood how much should I pay him. He will be using a maul to split no machine and if it is all hardwood.

email me at [email protected]

Kirk :greenchainsaw:


----------



## larman

wood ineed a place to cut sw of iowa city iowa


----------



## MATTYB11

looking for hardwood in R.I. willing to pay fee for log load delivered to Warwick I will take logs up to 36" in dia and up to 16' in length. I also have a p/u truck to come get wood myself. 

matt


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

MATTYB11 said:


> looking for hardwood in R.I. willing to pay fee for log load delivered to Warwick I will take logs up to 36" in dia and up to 16' in length. I also have a p/u truck to come get wood myself.
> 
> matt



Looks like John Barry is around 1:30 hrs from you on a Sunday morning. Sounds like he is drowning in wood, so tell him what you would pay for a big load.


John Barry
email: [email protected]


----------



## rick1896

looking for free firewood in Carroll Valley, PA area


----------



## ant

*looking for free firewood sewell n.j. I'll take any hardwood.*

cut to length delivered to sewell n.j. location.. e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## mga

ant said:


> cut to length delivered to sewell n.j. location.



cut and delivered for free?

would you need that stacked too?

man, if you find a source, let us know too.


----------



## GSP

I always find these threads funny.It's funny how different some areas are than others.Where I live,you would never find free wood.Maybe cheap wood, and thats even rare.


----------



## nms0219

*Looking for wood in Depew, NY*

Hi, I am looking to trade dumping of chips for logs. I have lots of room for chips. Yard is stone so you dont have to worry about getting stuck. Thanks Nick 716 523-0219


----------



## HeatTwice

*wine for fire wood. Sauvignon Blanc*

I am looking for a wine for wood trade.

26 cases of Sauvignon Blanc ready for trade.

Santa Rosa California area. 707 area code. Zip Code 95409


----------



## wdchuck

I have cheese. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## HeatTwice

*well then lets do it!*

Have you got crackers?


----------



## flashpuppy

I am located in NW Indiana. I will take any firewood, split, cut, logs, downed trees, etc. I have a truck and trailer, can pick up.

Jeremy
219-613-1594


----------



## beerman6

I'll take anything,I'm willing to travel a hour or so from Flint,MI Have saw and truck/trailer will travel.


----------



## Secord20

*Wanted Free Firewood Hardwood logs or rounds*

South Chicago Burbs, 

Wanted Free Firewood Hardwood logs or rounds non infested for wood stove.

Will accept dumps or can pickup, cut and hall. 

[email protected]

Stihl MS361
Husky 345
Speeco 25 ton
Jotul F600


----------



## pacman

*hard wood*

I would like some FREE oak , hickory , locust , or any other hard wood . If you got time to stack that would but great . If you dont have time to stack you can just pile it . 

Thanks Michael P


----------



## TreeTopFlyer

Looking for free hardwood , rounds,logs in South Bend,
Laporte Indiana area.


email me at: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## treeman82

Kent, NY... will take any and all hardwoods of any length, diameter, and quantity. Has to be dropped off though... will also take chips. PM for more details.


----------



## ToledoStorm

Anyone in Toledo, OH that has any hardwood give me a shout.

Can pickup, but will have to be in rounds unless you can load. I can cut into rounds up to 40" diameter. Any quantity as long its a hardwood, only used as firewood to heat house. I'm trying to get a jump on next year, hope someone from here can help me out.

[email protected]


----------



## NC Firewood

Looking for Hardwoods in Eastern Wake County, North Carolina. Have the ability to pick-up, also have fenced in woodlot to dump debris if needed. Thank you.


----------



## Hugenpoet

Looking for hardwood in Western Mass-5 College Area. Will pick up if withing 5 miles of Amherst/South Hadley, or can be dropped in bulk on my property.


----------



## benhemp

*looking for hardwoods in Dutchess or Columbia County, NY*

needed for home heating . . . will come get it . . . willing to fell trees in the right circumstances . . . contact me by email to bhempel_AT_yahoo.com (change "_AT_" to "@")


----------



## Marc

Anyone with hardwood logs that can be delivered in the southern/central Mass, southern Worcester county area or NE Conn, I'd take em off your hands... old or green. I've got the space and the overhead clearance to offload... Dudley, MA. PM please, if available.

Would also fell trees small to moderate size (under 32" DBH) with no electric line or strucutre interferences and take the wood... wouldn't be able to do so until summer or fall though...

Thanks.


----------



## jasoutside

*Anybody have chips???*

Howdy, I'll take any wood chips you have. Dump em and drive away! I'll drive within reason if you can load me. 

I am located on the SW side of Midland.

I don't necessarily need wood but I'll also take any trees you have. Soft, hard, log length, rounds, whatever.

[email protected]

Cheers!


----------



## poulson01

I'm in Warwick NY 10990. Anyone in the area can dump wood here. Hard, soft, logs, blocks, whatever. PM me. 18 wheelers, no problem.


----------



## husky455rancher

thompson ct here, looking for hardwood for the woodstove. would be willing to fell trees also in the right circumstance, thanks, Mike


----------



## cycledude232

looking for wood in oxford hills Maine


----------



## strongback

*Will work for wood.*

Looking to develop a firewood partnership with someone within an hour or so of the Virginia Beach, Virginia area. Have saw will travel. Looking for a few cords of wood for personal use this coming winter but would gladly pay by the load if you've got a large/regular enough supply for me to cut/split/sell a few cords on a fairly regular basis. I don't have room where I live to take a lot of branches and junk so a dump load would have to be relatively clean but provided it's mostly logs of whatever length we could work that out too. I can't make anyone rich but if your willing to barter for labor or the services of my party equipment rental company I'm sure we could work out an equitable deal. 

S/F
Tony
MOLON LABE


----------



## DBackwell

*Portland, Oregon area - free firewood needed*

We live in the Portland , Oregon metro area. We are looking for maple, oak, fir, pine or fruit trees. Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## dbol

I found a good bit if anyone in southwest PA is interested. This is my first post here so I thought it would be a good one.


----------



## RAF

I live in Atlantic County, NJ and can take hardwood or soft wood (no pine please) I can also take log lengths up to 25' - 0" if you can load if thats better. Have a 7 ton gooseneck.

Thanks,
Rich
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## JacksSpleen

I would love some free firewood. I'm in South Seattle/Renton area. I can pick up small loads (suv) or it can be dumped in the driveway.  

email: [email protected]


----------



## archer292

LI tree services, I'm in Smithtown and would appreciate any free hard woods. I can pick it up or you can drop it off. My neighbor and I use the wood, it is not for resale. Thanks. 
[email protected]


----------



## DWittenbreder

*firewood wanted!!!!!*

   will take any hardwood...have trucks from 3/4tn. p/u to a c-60 w/ 16 ft bed. I'm located in N.E.PA will pick-up anywhere around Scranton area. thanks!!


----------



## LNG24

*Southern Dutchess County, NY (Log Lengths Wanted)*

I am located in Souther Dutchess (zip is 12540) I am looking for any hardwood, Log Lengths or Logs, but they need to be delivered. Will pay for Large Loads (4+ Cords)

Easy in and out with truck of any size.


----------



## strongback

I took the advice of some posters on this forum and called some tree service companies in my area (Virginia Beach) I only made it to the fourth one before they agreed to come dump a truckload in my driveway. A week later I saw another service working across the street from my house and when I approached them they were very agreeable to bringing me wood. The next day they dumped about 2 chords of oak (downed tree nearly seasoned) and maple (green) in my driveway and the day after that, they dumped about two chords more while I was out running errands. It may not work in all areas but I'd definitely suggest taking the 15 or 20 minutes it takes to go through the local tree service listings and make a few calls. 

I started the calls by asking if they sold firewood and then when they said no I asked them if they ever gave away wood. Of the five I talked to the first two said they didn't do either the third said they did give it away but already had an arrangement with someone and the last two said "What's your address?" ,"Are you sure you know what your asking for?" and "how much can you take?".

I get excited about free anything, and with heating oil prices in this area already at $3.75 I'm extra happy that I've already got enough wood to heat my house next winter.  I hope some of you can have the same luck.


----------



## 2FatGuys

strongback said:


> I took the advice of some posters on this forum and called some tree service companies in my area (Virginia Beach) I only made it to the fourth one before they agreed to come dump a truckload in my driveway. A week later I saw another service....



At the risk of sounding like my 10 year old: "I told you so... I told you so...." With the recent tornados here in NC, there is an almost unlimited supply for FREE for those willing to make the phone calls. Just today, I "brokered" the logs and tops from (3) 80' tulip poplars. I don't burn poplar (why should I when I can get GOOD wood?), but I have friends who do.


----------



## justme_56353

*new to thread hello to all*

hi 
hate to use this as my first post but we are a family by milaca mn have a old farm house on 5 acres and propane is killing us every winter so we bought a outside wood boiler will buy what we have to but we are trying to get ANY free hardwood to help heat our house "not to sell' have a chainsaw and a pickup and trailer. if you have any you dont want we would try to pickup anywhere close to us. again wanted to say hi to everyone.  
randy
[email protected]


----------



## blackdogon57

*Boiler wood*



justme_56353 said:


> hi
> hate to use this as my first post but we are a family by milaca mn have a old farm house on 5 acres and propane is killing us every winter so we bought a outside wood boiler will buy what we have to but we are trying to get ANY free hardwood to help heat our house "not to sell' have a chainsaw and a pickup and trailer. if you have any you dont want we would try to pickup anywhere close to us. again wanted to say hi to everyone.
> randy
> [email protected]





You might want to check with local firewood dealers. All I burn in my OWF is log ends and portions of logs that are not worth it for me to cut and split due to large size or degree of rot. At times when I am processing a lot of wood it is easier for me to give away this type of wood than to move it for later use. It may not be the best looking wood sometimes but it makes great furnace fuel.


----------



## woodbooga

*Wood wanted - NH Lakes Region*

I'd be happy to be the very grateful recipient of hardwood felled in the Farmington-Alton, NH area - exclusively for family home heating. 

Unfortunately, our property's configuration doesn't lend itself to a mega drop of 30' tree-length logs. I do, however, have room for a good sized stack of 4'-8' lengths. 

Also, I am more than happy to drive with my saw to a site w/in 20 miles and pick up as many loads as needed. (While my property doesn't lend itself to a big drop, I have a huge barn and can store as much wood as I can realistically gather - well above the 6 cords I anticipate I'll burn in the winter of 08-09.

I should add that I burn any hardwood down to 2 inches. So even if there's a brush pile anyone's heaped up, I'd be delighted for the opportunity to pick our the larger pieces for home heating and cooking. (Actually, the small stuff is ideal for cooking and baking!)


----------



## happycamper

*wanted free hard wood firewood*

wanted free hard wood firewood 
cloase to lebanon,pa area:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mulhern

*Mulhern*

Im located in manchester NH and will take any hardwood even if pine in mixed in [email protected]


----------



## sullyj

First time wood burner looking for any firewood in Sauk County, WI. [email protected]


----------



## happycamper

*wanted free firewood in lebanon,pa*

wanted free hard wood firewood in lebanon,pa
if any body has any free hard wood firewood cloase to lebanon,pa 
please private message me 
thank you:greenchainsaw:


----------



## dbuslee

*Free Firewood - Milwaukee/madison area*

I am always looking for free firewood. I have been contacted by some arborists who need a lot to leave wood that they have removed, so that they don't have to take it to the dump.

If any arborists in the area need to get rid of wood, especially after the storms recently, I can either pickup on site, or if you need somewhere to dump wood, I can accomodate. I have a large lot that I use to season wood for church members.


----------



## 30dodgeboy

*Muskego dumpsite for tree services - SW suburb of Milwaukee, Wisconsin*

I have a site available for dumping logs and wood chips. Site is right off a major highway with *easy access *and has *plenty of room*. It has good drainage, so it isn't very muddy unless it is springtime with the frost is coming out of the ground...

I can use a large volume of wood each year (20+ cords), as it is used to heat my house as well as my dad's house and brother-in-law's house. Hardwoods are preferred of course, but I will occasionally accept some low quality wood if good firewood has been brought by the same person before. The chips are used to mulch our trees.

No stumps or garbage.

Feel free to PM me for directions or call me at 414___803___3168.

Thanks for the use of the website.


----------



## schweg2

*Looking for wood to cut near Centuria,WI*

If you have any you are willing to part with let me know...thanks


----------



## bglc

Looking for firewood within a 70 mile radius of Houston, Tx or anywhere near Galveston, Tx.

Please PM me or email: [email protected]

Have storage area 1-2 miles off of I-45 in Friendswood, or can pick up.


----------



## yetty734

*free wood near central ohio*

looking for free wood near the newark/granville area of central ohio. ill take logs, cut, or split. only hardwood please. i do not have anyway to pick up logs...but will take them if you have a way to load them on to a trailer...There are three houses near me that wood hunt to heat there homes, if you have log tops or any large quantities like that we can handle it... We will also cut trees down for you for next to nothing if we can have the wood and there isnt any danger near by...

If you have anything send me a PM


thanks
cody


----------



## lacewood

*Free Wood southern NH*

Looking for hardwood to burn for personal use within 60 mile radius of Exeter NH, have 2 pick up trucks and trailers ...

Thanks


----------



## Sarah

Looking for firewood to burn in a backyard pit, south side of Chicago.


----------



## Curtludwig

Hello,

I'm in Winchendon, MA and always willing to cut and haul firewood, drop me a note.

Curt


----------



## fitty

*Free firewood*

Just bought a wood furnace and I am looking to offset this major purchase with free wood to get started. Live in Carbon County PA. Have a Van and a small trailer. Could probally borrow a pickup also. Any offers????
Thank you
Yes I am a rookie at this


----------



## fitty

*Carbon County PA Looking for free firewood*

Free wood for my new wood furnace
Thank you


----------



## Andy99

*Central Suffolk County NY*

Will take rounds or split any length I can pick up or will take delivery's.
Private Message me with any info.

THANKS
Andy


----------



## MNGuns

*Princeton, MN and Surrounding Area*

Looking for free firewood of all types to feed my outdoor boiler. Can haul logs or rounds of any size or length. Thank you.


----------



## cat320

I'm in Stoneham,MA looking for free hardwood logs I have a 12' dump trailer to pick them up or you can deliver if you need a place to dump. I can cut and split if i can get the logs. thanks


----------



## rickwilliams

Looking for hard woods in northern Indiana. Will cut and haul away. My mother has a Leader wood furnace and I use a Century wood stove and I will take all I can get. Have a truck and access to a couple trailers in the Plymouth area south of South Bend. Thanks..


----------



## donatello

*Would appreciate free hardwood/dropped trees in Ct.*

I'm looking for free hardwood in Connecticut around the Hebron,Glastonbury,Colchester,East Hampton and even South Windsor (my dad lives there) areas. If the trees are already dropped, I will cut it up and haul it away. Even the biggest trees :greenchainsaw: . 
And it's not for resale, but to keep the family warm in the cold months...


----------



## ulyssesjones

I am located in Mansfield Center CT. If you need a place to dump any hard wood (any length) let me know. I live on 40 acres of wood but am always willing to accept stuff that is already cut.

Jones


----------



## firewood man

*Wanted oak logs 12 lenghts southern N.J.*

Looking for steady supplier of Oak Logs must be 12 lenths simi straight can pickup in southern N.J. If its worth while 5 cords or more. Located in Woodbine N.J.


----------



## sawchip

southern maine here (york county) looking for some free wood. will take pine too as long as its not totally infested with critters. so any tree services and so forth give me a holler. would appreciate it very much


----------



## johnnylabguy

*firewood drop in Mansfield/Shelby, Ohio area*

I always thought this thread was kind of a waste of time, but I'll give it a shot... I'm looking to take any wood you've got to drop off. I live in the Shelby,Ohio area. PM or email me at [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## KIRK63

*Wanted free firwood*

Located in the phila area in Wayne PA. Looking for hardwood firewood for myself have a fireplace and need some wood. Went through at least 2.5 cords last year will need more for this year. email me please thank-you Kirk


----------



## ironheadwillys

*Upstate New York Georgetown Earlville Area*

Hi, I have a firewood processor and am Looking for Hardwood Logs up to 18 inches round.
Willing to give you some firewood in exchange for Logs.

Ask for Mike 315-691-4441 leave message 
Thank You,
Michael


----------



## rburke65

jayskye2000', where are you South of yo. ?? I'm in area near Whitehouse Friut Farm. Just curious that's all.


----------



## steel

*Elm*

Hi
I live in moira ny,I am looking for free fire wood. If you have any elm you want to get rid of I will take it......that is if you can drop it off. I can cut and split it.
518-529=0338
Wade


----------



## bonnieville

Looking for hardwood logs near Westchester County, NY. I have an F350 flatbed. If you can load 'em, I'll come get logs up to 10' long.
Thanks.


----------



## Lasher

*Nw Ct*

I am located in New Hartford CT. I am willing to take any wood (hard or soft) other than pine, hemlock or any other evergreen type tree.

You can drop it off at my house in any length. I can pay you for gas or leave a case of beer (on ice) for you with prior notice of you favorite brand. Or I can pick it up on site.

PM me or call at 860 766-7253 (daytime) to make arrangements.


----------



## Hansenj11

I am always looking for wood. I am located in chester county close to Delaware. No pine. I will take all wood even if green. Email me at [email protected] I am looking for a load of logs( will pay)


----------



## tm84p

*Late to the woodcutting party*

Just found this site today and have been having some fun with the posts on here. My dad just got a wood furnace put in his house in upstate NY and as you know it is a little late to be gathering the wood he needs for the season. If anyone has some free firewood in the Binghamton, Ithaca, Syracuse area please gimme a buzz and we can bring a couple guys to cut it and haul it. Much appreciated.


----------



## hangnail

I'll give it a shot, doubtfull in this ara I can scrore anything, but would love some hardwood, and size, can easily unload a truck in my side yard

located in auburn ma

also willing to drive a short distance to pick up


----------



## 2 split 4

*free firewood*

We are in Central Illinois. We'll take what free firewood you can come up with. 2split4


----------



## Hoping4Heat

I am in Southbury, CT and looking for firewood. Can arrange pick up if wood is cut to length or will pay for drop off. [email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## Wife'nHubby

*Milwaukee or Waukesha Counties - Wisconsin*

Cut to length wood needed. We hope to get our splitter fixed and keep the oil heating bills lower this year! Hubby can't help so it's up to me (wifey) to do the heavy stuff - therefore cut to length would be great! We have a small 4x6 trailer and a small SUV. Can you help us out?

Wifey


----------



## Haywire Haywood

What do the vets here notice about the last 6 of 7 posters on this thread? I see a trend.

Ian


----------



## Tree Machine

I see a trend consistent in the last 29 pages and over 400 posts; people want free firewood.

I've had a fair number of men and women from this thread call me and I've supplied them til they can't take any more. It's been kinda fun meeting the people. They consistently seem surprised that whatever I supply them _actually IS free_.

As far as a trend, gosh, in increase in need for firewood because fuel and heating oil prices are up? I'm not sure about the 'trend', but maybe I'm not seeing something.

What are you seeing, Haywood?


----------



## Haywire Haywood

A lot of people with 1 post. Register, beg for wood and disappear without contributing to the community.

Ian


----------



## Lasher

Haywire Haywood said:


> A lot of people with 1 post. Register, beg for wood and disappear without contributing to the community.
> 
> Ian



While I may have only posted a couple times, I have not disappeared. I actually read this website on daily basis. I am simply a home owner who is now trying to heat with wood. I have used a chainsaw over my life for clean ups and dropping the occasion tree. But now, with 3 acres of overgrown woods, a new insert in the fireplace I am using the chainsaw weekly.

This forum has been valuable to me in many ways and I find new information daily on here. Why do I not post more? Because I am still learning and I usually find the answer to my question by searching....

ps...still looking for free wood!


----------



## Wife'nHubby

Lasher said:


> While I may have only posted a couple times, I have not disappeared. I actually read this website on daily basis. I am simply a home owner who is now trying to heat with wood. I have used a chainsaw over my life for clean ups and dropping the occasion tree. But now, with 3 acres of overgrown woods, a new insert in the fireplace I am using the chainsaw weekly.
> 
> This forum has been valuable to me in many ways and I find new information daily on here. Why do I not post more? Because I am still learning and I usually find the answer to my question by searching....
> 
> ps...still looking for free wood!



Ditto here. New to the list but learning every day. With hubby sick I have to just 'jump in' and learn the ropes. What can I contribute you may ask? A willingness to learn (like a willingness learning how to repair our log splitter....).


----------



## Haywire Haywood

I'm just a grouch sometimes... pay no attention.

Ian


----------



## Hoping4Heat

I think that most of us who are new discovered the site looking for which wood to burn or where to find wood that is not $300 a cord which seems to be the average here in CT. Certainly not trying to offend anyone by "begging" for wood. Just trying to keep our family warm this winter. As far as not contributing, I read and contribute what I can, but most people here seem to know a lot more than I do. Hope that doesn't offend


----------



## KsWoodsMan

I wasn't seeing a connection. I think it is a great idea to have this as a sticky so it stays at the top of the list. It keeps it from being burried in a few hours or days too.

I'd post here to if I was going to be short for the winter. Don't sweat it !


----------



## Tree Machine

Keep asking, that's what the thread is for.


We DO like to hear back occasionally on successful hookups. It lets the readership know that this thread is working as intended.


----------



## bonnieville

I have scored a few truck loads from members here over the last couple years. Unfortunately, I've missed out on a few too because I couldn't get myself where the wood was when it was there, not because it wasn't available. To get the free stuff one has to be able to work with the guys who are in business and understand that time=$$$. If you make it too complicated for them, it gets harder for them to work with you.


----------



## Hoping4Heat

Just got a nice load of wood from a great guy! We paid a fair price for gas/time for him to bring it over to us. Good amount of Ash that we'll burn this year and the rest red maple-I know it doesn't burn the hottest, but if we used it in the fall/spring it should be great for us. Hopefully we can get some hickory or oak for the colder parts of the winter. Here's a couple pics!










Here's what we already have ready for this winter-an ok start:





This guy protects our wood when our real dogs are resting:


----------



## GLOBOTREE

*Free Wood*

I cant believe this! Its too good to be true, all this wood going for free?, all you young guys should be jumpin all over this! Do you realize it takes no time to fill up the back of your truck with a load of saleable wood, its everywhere I can hardly sleep at night if there was wood leftover, like even the little pieces that are curvy and have lil nubs on them and stuff, it all burns. We might set up a wood boutique for different vendors just outside the small country store, we may bag it for convenience. The young lads love it, they can stretch out a chord, if you know what i mean. Bring on all the wood you can and keep track of what you have, I have noticed the piles shrink before, but thats cause it shrinks naturally, not because some lazy sob stole it.:greenchainsaw: YA MON !


----------



## Wolfcsm

Still looking for wood in the Central Texas area. Have a 16 foot trailer and truck. As well as lots of saws and just a bit of knowhow.

Hal


----------



## BurnerMM

Brand new to the site, and I'll try to contribute in the future but my need now is wood for the 09-10 winter. I'm lived in Chicago with my wife and son, but we've decided to move back near family with another one on the way. My father has a wood lot, but it's only enough for him and I don't want to impose.

I'm north of Pittsburgh, PA. Have F150 4x4, but only a 5.5 bed to fill, will pickup .

Thanks in advance and I appreciate all the info I'll learn from th site.


----------



## toddstreeservic

Haywire Haywood said:


> I'm just a grouch sometimes... pay no attention.
> 
> Ian



Sometimes?


----------



## LNG24

*Log Lenghts Wanted: Wappingers Falls, NY 12590*

I can take firewood or log lenghts. Easy site to dump deliver or boom off. 

I am located in Wappingers Falls, NY 12590. Open to taking wood all year! I can use 5-7 cords worth. If you bring more, I will donate it.

FYI: The request for Firewood in Mohegan Lake is not for me, but for a friends sister.


----------



## cuda567

*wood needed*

Looking for free wood, have saw and dump trailer, log lengths or split, would also entertain cash sale
I am located 20minutes from harrisburg pennsylvania in Marysville Pa.
thanks so much
what a great website
please email [email protected]


----------



## toddstreeservic

The trend continues haywood.....


----------



## Haywire Haywood

Done poking me with that sharp stick? If so, you can drop trou and squat on it for the rest of the evening, compliments of me.

Ian


----------



## toddstreeservic

oke:


----------



## Haywire Haywood

That stick you chose is forked and crooked. You're gonna have a looong evening. LOL

Ian


----------



## wdchuck

A big thanks to John Sanborn, and fireman for keeping me busy with wood during the 13 months since I first posted in this thread. 

Yesterday I went in for a 30"dbh silver maple removal, solid tree. The rounds that needed to be moved by dolly just about filled the surface of the 20' trailer I had, and the rest filled 2/3 of my 7x12 F350 dumping flatbed. 

While I was cutting it up, a passerby asked the bystander if I had a card, too bad they didn't get my attention, might have been an opportunity for a money job. 

As it turns out though, the phone rang today with another offer of logs to be removed, in the same area, just have to go take a look to scope out the lay of the land. 

Now I just have to remember the rake, shovel, broom, garbage can, to clean up my mess before I leave the jobsite. I'm usually cutting where a mess makes no matter, so adding these other tools to truck will take some getting used to.


----------



## USAFretired

*Firewood needed*

Any one in the Washington, PA area looking for a place to get rid of logs, let me know. My source over the last few years bailed on me and I really need firewood. You can dump on my property, or I can come and get it. Send me an e-mail, [email protected], or PM me.

Thanks - Joe :greenchainsaw:


----------



## bobilly

Anyone working in or around Alamance County or Burlington, NC that needs a place to dump logs can contact me at 336-506-1300. We have a very easy place to access and dump logs. Thanks


----------



## poulson01

*Easy access*

Just reminding anyone in the Northern Jersey area that I'm taking everything and anything. We burn it all. I'm just down the hill from West Milford (Warwick turnpike) so driving in NY isn't really an issue. I know we're ball busters up here about weight/axles etc. Easy access for tri-axles or tractor trailers. I have a tractor with forks. Also, I can pick up within reason. I have a couple guys and a mason dump. I can also come get 10' logs with a single axle Mack dump if you can load with an excavator and thumb etc.


----------



## jhnjeit

I'm in yardley, pa and I have scored a truckload or 3 from members here over the years, thanks to all who contribute. always looking for firewood to feed the wood stove!


----------



## Illinibrew

*Is there a free wood season?*

I am both a new homeowner and wood scavenger. I live in Northern Westchester County NY, about an hour from NYC. I get that anytime wood falls and permission is granted my saw should be ready. Beyond that, is there a consistent season I should expect tree guys to be dropping more trees than usual?


----------



## 2 split 4

Still wanting wood. We live about 35 miles from Peoria and 30 miles from Bloomington, IL. Winter seems to be getting longer so we need lots of wood. We have a Classic woodburner-love it. We were using an old horizontal logsplitter but finally got smart and purchased a horizontal/vertical 26 ton Husky. But still looking for free wood!!!


----------



## mohawkedyo

Looking for free firewood in North Jersey!


----------



## MATTYB11

Still looking for hardwoods in RI.


----------



## LNG24

Illinibrew said:


> I am both a new homeowner and wood scavenger. I live in Northern Westchester County NY, about an hour from NYC. I get that anytime wood falls and permission is granted my saw should be ready. Beyond that, is there a consistent season I should expect tree guys to be dropping more trees than usual?



Hi Illinibrew: Northern Westchester huh, around Yorktown at all? Thats my neck of the woods.


----------



## magna19

ifyou need a place to dump chips or pine logs or any other wood i have a place just outside of jermyn which i push the chips and pine over the bank and burn the hardwood in my stove for heat.the ones dumping bring me the occasional load of logs cut to 18-20" for dumping over the bank now.the chips make great mulch when they rot.


----------



## bonnieville

LNG24 said:


> Hi Illinibrew: Northern Westchester huh, around Yorktown at all? Thats my neck of the woods.



I'm right near Croton on Hudson. And looking...


----------



## hangnail

still looking, able to pick up if needed, located in auburn ma


----------



## Cristahl

I'm in the indianapolis area and need wood! I can pick up if you can help me load it (I'm a wimpy girl lol) as much as possible would be rockin! thanks!
Cristahl:greenchainsaw:


----------



## njtuna

*craigslist stamford, ct*

this looks great for anyone up there: http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/zip/945971428.html


----------



## woody49705

njtuna said:


> this looks great for anyone up there: http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/zip/945971428.html



---About 35 miles away but all highway and if I can score a couple of truckloads with the only costs being $10-$15 worth of gas and run it through the splitter I consider it a good catch!!! I emailed a couple of hours ago and I'll post if it is real deal or bogus!!!!


----------



## njtuna

good luck! let us know how it goes


----------



## tylerjwitte16

*Looking for Free Wood*

Im a home owner in Mt holly NJ 08060 Im looking for free fire wood. I will pick it up so for all you tree service people in Mt holly area within 1 hr of driving plz contact me. I have a pick and trailer and will pick the wood up myself. No labor to you.


----------



## toddstreeservic

and the trend continues haywood.


----------



## MrDrift

*SE Michigan area.*

If anyone is looking to get rid of some hardwood in SE Michigan (Lake Orion), I have a good size plot of land for you to drop off. Will take any hardwoods, I heat mainly with Ash dropped off over the last few years to my Neighbor, but looking for my own source now. Thank you!


----------



## Brian VT

*VT, Rutland to Manchester*

I'm not proud. I'll even take sticks down to 3"or so.


----------



## Nailgunner

Any combustible wood taken near Herefordshire, England. I mean anything, standing trees, blowdowns, furniture, pallets, window frames, doors, deadwood, offcuts, anything. I'm freezing here, my dog cries 'cos it's so damn cold. PM me with wood offers, or I'll be forced to solve one problem with another and put my dog on the fire. Thank you


----------



## ponyexpress976

*free wood near allentown pa*

I'll come and get it...only catch is you have to tell me where!


----------



## herrick

*Peoria Illinois*

Anything near Peoria, IL? I can cut and haul.


----------



## chumley50

Hello, I am located near Akron Ohio in Portage County, I have 11 acres available if someone needs to dump any hardwoods, I also have a rolloff container truck, I would be willing to travel up to a couple of hours, including western Pa to pick up good wood. Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## 30dodgeboy

*Muskego dumpsite for tree services - SW suburb of Milwaukee, Wisconsin*

I have a site available for dumping logs and wood chips. Site is right off a major highway with easy access and has plenty of room. It has good drainage, so it isn't very muddy unless it is springtime with the frost is coming out of the ground...

I can use a large volume of wood each year (20+ cords), as it is used to heat my house as well as my dad's house and brother-in-law's house. Hardwoods are preferred of course, but I will occasionally accept some low quality wood if good firewood has been brought by the same person before. The chips are used to mulch our trees.

No stumps or garbage.

Feel free to PM me for directions or call me at 414___803___3168.

Thanks for the use of the website.


----------



## ponyexpress976

*any kind of wood*

Come on all you guys within an hour of Allentown Pa!!! Tell me where it is and I'll get rid of it for you. Prefer hardwood but I'll take anything that burns.


----------



## magna19

on myrtle street in waymart half way down street neibor has free wood,
he had 3 trees cut down into fire place length, and has it on side of
his driveway and its free,easy access,he has a sign up free go get it
for burning,MYRTLE STREET IS IN BORO OF WAYMART,, BRICK HOUSE ONLY
BRICK HOUSE ON STREET


all of it is cut up and it is pine/hemlock.i dont want it but maybe someone can use it.


----------



## thejdman04

If somone has some firewood in N IL or S. WI I would be willing to buy some. I resale firewood and if anyone has quite a bit left over and wants to wholesale some, I would be interested


----------



## gilraine

I am in Norwich, ct and I'm in need of some free fire wood.. I can cut and haul it...being at home with mom on disability, moneys really tight.. any help would be appreciated.. I can be reached at 860 373 4416


----------



## mryb

magna19 said:


> on myrtle street in waymart half way down street neibor has free wood,
> he had 3 trees cut down into fire place length, and has it on side of
> his driveway and its free,easy access,he has a sign up free go get it
> for burning,MYRTLE STREET IS IN BORO OF WAYMART,, BRICK HOUSE ONLY
> BRICK HOUSE ON STREET
> 
> 
> all of it is cut up and it is pine/hemlock.i dont want it but maybe someone can use it.


 You guys in Waymart can get free electric heat by running an electric wire down from one of those 43 wind turbines you have up there. No need for a woodstove...


----------



## magna19

worst part in that is all the power from them is going to ny and jersey!! we get none of it!!


----------



## mryb

magna19 said:


> worst part in that is all the power from them is going to ny and jersey!! we get none of it!!



I thought Florida power was buying the electric from them?


----------



## Longshot

I'm guessin' this _is_ a 'longshot', but I might as well get on the list. I've got the site and the need to gratefully accept a few loads of hardwood if any of you boys are cutting in the Hunterdon county area of NJ.
Thanks, up front!


----------



## skinnykid02

Southern NH. I will cut and pick up if needed.


----------



## powerstroke73L

Longshot said:


> I'm guessin' this _is_ a 'longshot', but I might as well get on the list. I've got the site and the need to gratefully accept a few loads of hardwood if any of you boys are cutting in the Hunterdon county area of NJ.
> Thanks, up front!



I'll second that request for firewood in Hunterdon County! I'm right off of Route 31/513 and you can dump right in my driveway-just PM me first so I can move the trucks.


----------



## hangnail

whos got wood from the ice storms piling up, give me a shout, I'll come get it


----------



## jeremyweber

Quite a lengthy thread, but I thought I would toss my hat in... Im in the Naugatuck Valley area of Connecticut. I'm looking for free or really inexpensive firewood for my owb. I'd be willing to cut and carry, also be willing to team up with someone who has access to wood and help them on weekends.

BTW, I've heard that there are some carting companies in CT that will drop dumpsters of wood, for really cheap... Anyone know anything about this, Ive made some calls but I get the feeling you need to know someone first.


----------



## happycamper

*wanted free firewood closae to the lebanon,pa 17042 area*

wanted free firewood cloase to the lebanon,pa 17042 area


----------



## vwboomer

*WI wood*

Looking for wood around the Sheboygan area in Wisconsin. Logs are fine. I've got a truck and trailer.


----------



## HD-tech-NH

NEED WOOD! Have truck and tools will travel. Does NOT need to be hard wood! Does NOT need to be cut to length. Let me know, thanks.Tim Lakes Region NH


----------



## ray benson

happycamper said:


> wanted free firewood cloase to the lebanon,pa 17042 area


Are you still selling wood?
http://www.arboristsite.com/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=1697&cat=16


----------



## jack_90125

*wanted firewood or logs NE Iowa*

can dump or can maybe come and get logs ,rounds or firewood ready to burn can pay some if need be.
thanks


----------



## never2muchwood

*Also looking for free firewood....NW IL*

I'm located outside of East Dubuque, IL, 5 miles from Dubuque, Iowa, just 1/2 mile from the southwest Wisconsin state line. I am installing a wood burner this summer, would absolutely love to get stocked up on wood now for next heating season. I'll haul, cut and split, log form is perfectly ok, any way you want to give it to me would be fantastic. I'll find a way to make it worth your while, I won't leave any messes either. I can be reached at 815-747-2613 Thanks!


----------



## munnster

*SW Michigan*

Looking for free or cheap firewood (already cut) that is NOT rotten (having issues with this from a couple places this year ). Thanks!


----------



## pyromaniac guy

munnster said:


> Looking for free or cheap firewood (already cut) that is NOT rotten (having issues with this from a couple places this year ). Thanks!



but if it's free, should you really have an issue with it?


----------



## munnster

Well, that was wood we PAID for (sight unseen), so yes it does matter. Just seeing if there was any free in my area--can't complain about condition of something if it is free, no.


----------



## joeone1039

*Looking for free wood DE*

Looking for free wood will to travel 50/60 miles have small pu-truck,saw and splitter.
thanks
Joe


----------



## wisconsindvm

*Northeast wi*

Oshkosh, Neenah, appleton area. Lots of room to dump wood or I can pick up as well. Not too picky.


----------



## maxfior

I'm always up for wood removal for not only my self, but for my friend that heats with wood... Times are tough, so I've been giving him some so he can stay warm. Any way, anything in the North West Ohio area, Toledo, Bowling Green, Findlay, etc. We will try and take it, no pine though, as it messes with the converter on our stoves... Thanks!

Max


----------



## willsaw4beer

I live in Alpine NY, if anybody needs a place to dump hardwood logs. I have a small truck and some saws and could come pick up hardwoods if you're somewhat close. Not really interested in softwoods but would take some if they came with the hardwood. Thank You


----------



## BluCllrSchlr

*West Metro/Boston/Worcester*

Hi,

I'm in Medway, Mass.

Have truck, have saw, will burn.

PM me if you have wood to get rid of.

Wes


----------



## jimandlu

*wood in wisconsin*

looking for wood in southcentral wisconsin. can haul and cut if you need something cleaned up or just have some wood to get rid of.


----------



## TPP

*Wood in Wisconsin - West Bend Area*

Also looking for wood. Have a truck and saw.


----------



## woodbooga

I have plenty of wood and do not need any. 

LOL!:spam:


----------



## parrisw

Anybody in the Victoria BC, Canada area need rid of any wood. I'm game.

Will


----------



## bml

I'm looking for free hardwoods in the NE Georgia area. I live in Banks County, but will drive a reasonable distance. I have my own truck and saw.


----------



## nparch726

*Always Looking!*

I'm always looking for wood, not real picky about species, and definately not afraid to do all the work in getting it! I'm in the Quad Cities area of Illinois/Iowa and have truck-trailer-splitter, and a young strong back. Get ahold of me if you have any wood you'd like to get rid of or trees you'd like to see come down, Thanks!


----------



## CTsplitter

Need free wood in Mystic CT. I keep cases of beer in barn for trading for hard wood dumped in my drivewazy


----------



## Wet1

CTsplitter said:


> Need free wood in Mystic CT. I keep cases of beer in barn for trading for hard wood dumped in my drivewazy



Where exactly did you say this (hopefully unoccupied) barn of yours is???


----------



## gravity316

Outside PIttsburgh, PA, will take any wood off of people hands.


----------



## AKTS

we will be taking down a bunch of pine trees in Hawthorne, NJ---anyone in that area able to use the pine logs (or the wood chips) ---maybe some outdoor wood burners? please let me know, can be delivered depending on where you are at.

if no one can use the logs, any place for me to dump them? 
It isn't my usual territory, working for a client of mine that moved there.


----------



## solar

We're always looking for free hardwood and would accept it by the grapple load in Lincoln, Massachusetts.

Please shoot me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## TheLumberJack

I'd like to add myself to this list as # 593 on the list of people wanting free wood!

Will travel a bit, load, cleanup and say thank you!


----------



## BriGuy89

*Wood and chips in Northern Westchester County, NY*

I'll throw my name into the mix as well.

I can use hardwoods of any size as well as wood chips (derived from any wood).

I live in Yorktown Heights, NY

I have a 4x8 trailer, and just ordered a new Husky Rancher (455), so I can come and get wood that's not too far away in northern Westchester.

Drop-offs work for me as well if you're doing some work in the area and don't want to haul a load back to the home office.

Send me a PM if and I'll get back to you right away.


----------



## woodburn

*Always looking for hardwoods for firewood*

I'm always looking to pick up any hardwoods you may have for firewood.

If you are a tree company and don't want to deal with hardwood leftovers from jobs that would make good firewood, you can drop it off, or I will come and cut up and take what I can (I only have a pick-up truck, and me and my saw, so I can't cut up anything super-huge!)

I'm located in Central MA...

Thanks!


----------



## andy8962

*Don't pay to dump*

Firewood wanted easy access don't pay to dump hardwoods only no brush or stumps jamesport area north fork of long island
email [email protected] or call 631 766 6529


----------



## Echo4400

*Looking for free firewood!!!*

I am located in Wappingers Falls, NY (dutchess county)... looking for a tree guy to drop off trees for firewood...

I am willing to pay for delivery and gas...

Thanks please email me at [email protected]

Thanks so much
Chris :greenchainsaw:


----------



## johnnydel29

Recently had a lot of swamp willows cut and piled at the back of our lot. Free to anyone who wants them for their outdoor wood boiler. You cut and load. Easily accessible by truck, even when wet. 

Located in the Albany NY area.


----------



## Schneeblie

*Minnesota, South of the River*

Free, Free, Free - Everybody wants something for free.....

I'll jump in too, anyone who has a project in Minnesota, specifically Metro, south of the river - Burnsville, Savage, Eagan, Apple Valley, Rosemount, Farmington, Lakeville, etc. I'm willing to take it off your hands.

If delivery is an option vs. the dump, PM me and we can work something out.


----------



## notanarborist

I am interested in firewood in West Michigan(Muskegon and Ottawa county area). Doesn't necessarily have to be free(but won't complain if it is of course). For now, only have a pickup truck but will remove from sites if they aren't too far a drive, or pay to have it dropped off.
If you don't personally have it, some contacts of people or companies in my area that deal in firewood would be fine. I just don't want to pay $200 per cord for wood that is supposed to be seasoned but never is, and don't feel comfortable as newbie to down anybody's trees myself.


----------



## Kiliam

I'm a newer member located in Plainville Connecticut looking for wood. I do have a fullsize truck so it doesn't need to be delivered if it's close. I am not a picky individual about what I get for free, so any help will be greatly appreciated. You can contact me via Pm, I check the boards every morning before work. 

Thank
Karl


----------



## CTsplitter

Need free wood in Mystic CT. I keep cases of beer in barn for trading for hard wood dumped in my driveway , also can pickup if needed, big or small, ash is worth mucho beer


----------



## JTK

I'm located just north of Utica, NY. Anyone looking to get rid of Hardwood , please PM me
Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## jhnjeit

*Free Firewood Wanted in Yardley*

Always looking for free firewood in Yardley, PA. PM me if you want to dump a truckload, anytime. Thanks.


----------



## snofrog

*Monroe county Michigan*

getting ready to stock up for winter . hardwoods please . I have saws . thanks in advance !!! Mark


----------



## PaulP

I can help you dispose of soft and hardwood in CT. I'm half way between Hartford and New Haven.


----------



## lanningjw

*Minneapolis....West end Plymouth MN*

If your out in Plymouth Minnesota, I have cold beer for some fire wood!
Jim


----------



## ttamoneypit

firewood needed here

72 Mourey Drive 
Danville PA 17821

3 miles from Buckhorn truckstop


----------



## hangnail

has anyone benefited from this on going thread?


----------



## bonnieville

I have. Only once, a couple years ago, but it was a year's worth of Oak.

Sorry about the double post.
Please Remove.


----------



## bonnieville

I have. I got almost a years worth of Oak from one guy. Two good truck loads from another, and two more loads from a third guy. 


While I'm here... Still looking for wood in Northern Westchester or Putnam County, NY. I have saws and a 1 ton flatbed. I can take logs up to 10' long if you can load. 
Thanks.


----------



## woodbooga

hangnail said:


> has anyone benefited from this on going thread?



Not as a free wood recipient, but as a frequenter of this forum, it's nice to have this thread so the others aren't littered by posts from one-and-done members begging for wood.


----------



## avalancher

hangnail said:


> has anyone benefited from this on going thread?



I have done pretty good, got hooked up with a tree service nearby thanks to this thread, and regulary get wood from them.
Just be patient if you havent had any luck,someone will come along wanting to get rid of something.


----------



## hangnail

just wondering, because near me, no ones giving out free wood. i would pay a little, but I'm not gonna pay a lot if I still have to do all the labor


----------



## Rockwood75

I'll take any wood someone can bring me in the Southeast WI area (near Fond du Lac). I'll be buying a nice big dump trailer in the near future, so could even maybe come all the way to Milwaukee to pick-up. Thanks


----------



## BriGuy89

hangnail said:


> just wondering, because near me, no ones giving out free wood. i would pay a little, but I'm not gonna pay a lot if I still have to do all the labor



Check more north by Fitchburg and Leominster -- they got so badly nailed by ice storms in December; there was tons of free wood available when I was in the area during the ski season, and likely is a lot now too as people have some more cleanup in the Spring.


----------



## innovative

Looking for wood in SW Michigan near Kalamazoo. I am willing to pick up if needed but you are welcome to drop if off also.


----------



## happycamper.

*free firewood*

[email protected]

has free firewood

you have to cut the trees down

poplar and maple trees


----------



## happycamper.

*free firewood*

free firewood
poplar and maple trees

you cut down

womelsdorf ,pa

phone number 610-589-1457
cell 484-797-4775


----------



## PA Plumber

happycamper. said:


> free firewood
> poplar and maple trees
> 
> you cut down



In town, out in the country?

Hazards of any kind?

Pictures?


----------



## Spikem

Looking for wood, both hardwood at pine (for outdoor camping), and I live in Middleboro, MA. (Near Plymouth.)


----------



## vf171

Looking for wood in East Central Ohio....

Carroll, Tuscarawas, northern Harrison, northern Jefferson, southern Columbiana counties.

I can haul it out or you can drop it off, whatever works best for you. 

Thanks


----------



## JR82

Always looking for free firewood in sussex county nj. Will come cut up downed hardwoods and haul away. Or you can drop off.


----------



## happycamper.

*wanted free hard wood firewood*

wanted free hard wood firewood
[email protected]


cloase to lebanon,pa area:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## happycamper

*wood*

sorry to far a way
im inb lebanon,pa


----------



## BigPITA

Hi all! First post, after lurking for months. I'm new to all this, but learning fast. Looking for free wood in SW CT. Obviously, I'm willing to due the work of cutting and splitting.

I'll keep checking the various threads to learn about other ways of obtaining free wood.

Appreciate any help and advice!


----------



## JJ3500

*Free wood in northern NJ*

I was driving to pick up wood from a tree company. In route to their job site, I saw on the shoulder of the road a large load of log rounds. It appears that a tree truck did a quick dump and then shot out of there. Looks like about two cords. ~ 24" in diameter rounds. 

I don't have room to take it, otherwise I wouldn't be mentioning it. PM me if you want precise directions.


----------



## Pa_woodchucker

*firewood*

I have a convenient location right off 309 in souderton for tree men to dump logs or rounds. Hardwood or pine is ok. Also willing to pick up if it is local.
Thanks, Matt


----------



## mrowens33

*Free firewood -New Berlin*

I have a couple of trees to takedown and I am trying to hold the cost down for the homeowner. Does anybody on here live near to New Berlin,WI and want some willow wood and some ash logs. The bulk of the wood will be from the Willow, but there is a good amount of Ash as well and if I bring home more firewood my wife will kill me. The trees will be dropped right on the driveway and it will all be bucked. I would post a it as a free item on craigslist but they are not comfortable having every random Joe come to pick up some wood. The wood will be available on Saturday, July 25th.


----------



## TPP

*Free firewood -New Berlin*

mrowens33,

Sent you a PM.

Tim


----------



## JAM

Looking for some Hardwood in the Hibbing, Mn. area.


----------



## gtu160

*Looking for some help (in need of 4 cords)*

Lehigh valley PA area. It's been a really bad start this season. Rounding July and I have a pile for starting in Nov and 2 1/2 cords spilt and stacked. I've had two fall outs from my woods guys. That lastest has been 3 weeks of back and forth for 4 cords del sun at 7. Had to guys here and never showed. Called and got a bunch of crap of problems he was having. I have one solid tree guy, but he's been slow. I have one more number to call. Some of you's might wonder why I'm so far behind this year, well being a truck driver I'm only home Sat-Sun. I depend on these people, but's it's not coming. Anybody out there, I can cut and haul, pay, beer. I got to do something soon. The 4 cords will be used late Jan so 6months to dry will be good. Thanks..


----------



## nvr-enuf

*West Bend, Fond Du Lac, Milwaukee MKE Area*

Looking for free wood to burn in a home fireplace, 

Please send me a PM or call me at 262-719-4047

I am in the west bend area, close to Fond Du Lac, Milwaukee, Waukesha, Slinger, Etc. 

Scott


----------



## nategyoder

*Elkhart, IN*

Looking for free firewood in Elkhart, IN. If anyone was looking for a place to drop off hardwood logs on the North side of Elkhart I will take them.

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## 30dodgeboy

*Dumpsite near Milwaukee, WI for logs / firewood / chips*

I have a site available SW of Milwaukee (near Muskego) for dumping logs and wood chips. Site is right off a major highway with safe easy access and has plenty of room. It has good drainage, so it isn't muddy unless it is springtime with the frost is coming out of the ground...

I can use a large volume of wood each year (20+ cords), as it is used to heat my house as well as my dad's house and brother-in-law's house. Hardwoods are preferred of course, but I will occasionally accept some low quality wood if good firewood has been brought by the same person before. The chips are used to mulch our trees.

No stumps or garbage of course.

A few local tree services have been using it and like it very much, but they just can't supply enough wood.

Feel free to PM me for directions or call me at 414___803___3168.

Thanks for the use of the website.


----------



## Pilot

*Fox Valley Wisconsin area*

Hi all,

Always appreciate a lead on some good indoor burning wood. Have truck, trailer and saw. Will travel 50mi. from Appleton

Thanks.


----------



## MN Ripper

*East of St. Paul, MN*

Looking for any kind of logs from storm damage, removals etc. 

Easy delivery for grapple trucks or I can come to your site and get them too. I'll make any deliveries worth while because I know it ain't cheap to drive out of your way in the big trucks.

PM or call 651-792-8623

Thanks, Andy


----------



## tripleH

*Near Hershey, PA*

Looking for 4 cords of wood for 2010. Free would be nice, but willing to pay depending on the circumstances. Bought wood last year, but was disappointed in the quantity, the quality, or some combination of both.


----------



## 12vdzl

*Hardwood*

Could use some hardwood, wouldn't mind lesser dense species if it was a must take to get the hardwood.

Can pick up or delivery would be very appreciated.

Easy on and off I-94 in Albion MI.

Thanks!

Curtis
517-404-7762


----------



## USAFretired

*Washington, PA - need wood*

Anyone near Washington, PA needing to dump some logs, I sure could use it. Just PM me.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## tractorman310

*looking for*

looking for wood in the southern mn area


----------



## Squid327WFD3

Looking for Firewood in CT i'm in the waterbury area let me know if you have anything you are looking to get rid of 

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## Hoping4Heat

I'm in Southbury. If anyone has any wood that they are looking to unload, we'd be thrilled to help! Willing to pay for it to be dropped off!


----------



## landb

Im looking for firewood in western Cuyhoga county in Ohio.if anyone need a place to dump? thanks Bob. [email protected]


----------



## riverrat1981

Hello my name is Kelly,
I'm located in the Harrisburg Pa, area I'm looking for free firewood. I'm willing to pick it up or it can be dropped off at my house your choice. Please contact me as soon as possible.

Thanks,
kelly


[email protected]


----------



## danielrosol

*Have trees to get rid of in NJ*

All,

I have some hickory or oak trees in my yard and they are ruining our cars because of the acorns.

If anyone is interested in taking them down for the wood, they are yours. 

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## T-Boned

danielrosol said:


> All,
> 
> I have some hickory or oak trees in my yard and they are ruining our cars because of the acorns.
> 
> If anyone is interested in taking them down for the wood, they are yours.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> [email protected]



kEWL dUDE, I can drop those babies for some free hickory, your house got insurance, right? Unless these trees are in a field we don't need none. Yeeehaw!!!!!!

Where ya at in Jersey and are ya gonna have a toilet for us to use? Well, not me so much as my cuzin harold, he always has the runs.

Lokkin forward to it dooood!


----------



## Wolfcsm

Looking for wood in the Waco, Killeen, Austin Texas area - to support a GTG in Central Texas. Would like to get some large diameter wood and some in the 12 to 16 inch area. I have a 7000 trailer and 3/4 truck to pick up with.

Thanks,

Hal


----------



## jay.sass

*Free firewood janesville-madison area*

i am looking for free firewood in the janesville-madison WI area. dump it at my home or i can come get it. not pickey, just no piine.

thanks.


----------



## stonykill

looking for any free firewood, pine, willow, I don't care. Easy drop off location. If your a tree service guy looking for a place to dump the pine and willow cleanup logs for free, I'm your guy. Canaan NY, 5 miles from the berkshire spur or the taconic parkway (last exit)


----------



## ttamoneypit

*still lloking for free firewood Danville PA 17821*

I live between Bloomsburg and Danville 4 miles from Buckhorn truckstop

thanks


----------



## pennsyltuckian

*Looking for free firewood in Wayne County PA 18445*

Hello all,

Am looking for firewood to burn in my house. 
I live in Newfoundland Pa, 18445 off of rt. 196 about 5 minutes from I-84. Willing to take logs or cut wood, just no pine please. 

Send me a pm and will reply.

Thanks.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## sthomas77

Hi,
Im looking for firewood in the central ny area. I can pick up or will pay a small fee for drop off. It can be in any form and just about any species.
Thanks, Sean


----------



## laser

*Any seasoned firewood*

I'm looking for any seasoned firewood, doesn't need to be split, doesn't need to be pretty. Doesn't need to be hardwood. I need it for this winter, though. I have no issues with pine, poplar, or other unpopular species. I can pick up, but only about 1500lbs at a time (small trailer). I'd prefer cut on 2ft + diameter, as I'm not that good yet...first season with a chainsaw.

I'm going to need 5 cords this winter, I figure...and I have about one so far. I'll take what I can get.  We just moved into a cabin in August, and I didn't know I was going to have to rely on our wood stoves for heat until the wife fell in love with cabins. We were in a townhouse previously. Not exactly prepared. 

I'm near Lucketts, VA, north of Leesburg. I will drive up to an hour to get wood, as long as I can fill the trailer (I will even make multiple trips).


----------



## texastough

*firewood*

Double Oak, located north of Dallas and south of Denton.

Recently converted our gas fireplace into wood burning so seasoned would be great. 

Our son brings kids over from church so we have a lot of bonfires. Junk wood is fine.

For both, in the long run, or log run, beggers can't be choosy so hit me up.


----------



## redhot

*Free firewood ohio*

I'm in the Garfield Hts., Bedford area. I'm interested in any wood. I can pick up with my trailer or you can dump in my driveway anytime. Email me at [email protected].


----------



## willis09r

Redhot,
Don't know exactly where you're at but I can fill your trailer up with
large but cut wood in Clermont County. It's in 45103, and although
it's been down and cut for about 6 months, I think it's Elm.


----------



## redhot

willis09r, I am up by Cleveland. I appreciate the response, but 4 hours is a little far to pick up a load of wood. Thanks.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## war-wagon

*any wood you've got*

I've got a OWB so i'll burn just about anything. I'm in the Hammondsport,NY are. Give me a shout if it's close.


----------



## Scorpion

Will haul or cut any hardwoods within a fairly reasonable distance from my home between Altoona and Bedford, PA. In Pittsburgh throughout the week, so I am interested in anything around there as well.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Always looking for wood in Central Texas.

Hal


----------



## Z71

*RE; Free Firewood*

Will cut & remove any hardwoods in the Mpls metro area. Happy to leave you some cut/split wood. We use the wood to heat our home, we are not re-sellers. Just a couple of nice guys with families who have been cutting our own wood for years. Can drop trees as long as we can't hit anything with them! email us at [email protected].


----------



## curtis026

Looking for free firewood in Western Pa area. I live in north beaver county on the lawrence county line. Willing to cut. It might be tricky becuase if that new law about taking wood across county lines becuase of the beatles. Im not sure what counties have that ban but I dont think beaver or lawrence does. Just looking for a cord or so to burn in the fireplace at home some nice winter night heat, nothing major. Please PM me if you can help. Thanks


----------



## joez777

*Need wood - Central Mass*

Anyone in the Central Mass area (auburn) looking to get rid of some wood? I'd love to take it off your hands and pay you for your time if you can deliver it. Thanks : )


----------



## julian 1973

I see plenty of requests for free wood here. Might I suggest calling around to the local tree services. That is what I do and I get way more offers for free logs for using for firewood or having milled for lumber than I can handle. Another suggestion is to watch craigslist in the free section for people who are having trees cut down that are giving the wood away.


----------



## jfournier

I live in Windsor, CT and would accept any firewood anyone's looking to get rid of...I'm trying to get ahead so I can have well-seasoned wood, and I'm not afraid to burn pine...

Here's a link to my email address: http://scr.im/jonf


----------



## dadof4

*I could use some firewood in Telford, PA*

Would love to talk to anyone in the area that needs to offload some firewood. I have been out of work for over a year and am trying to make ends meet.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
God bless.


----------



## nitro

*free wood is always warmer!!!*

clinton nj area ...always lookin ...thanks y'all


----------



## mackvision78

*ATTN Tree Co's in NE. OHIO.....*

We will pick up at your jobsite any wood that is bucked to firewood length, and YES....WE WILL TAKE PINE, and also have 2 drop sites in Clinton, OH, and Green OH, if you are working in the area.....

Send private message for details...Thanks!


----------



## tibikedad

My neighbor and I both have wood stoves, and heat our houses with wood. Between the two of us, we need about 17 cords of wood a year. We live in Medway, MA. If anyone has tree length logs (hardwood of any kind) and can deliver it, we will pay for your time and efforts. We have a large landing where you can just drop it, without worrying about messing up a lawn (it is a clearing in the woods).

Thanks


----------



## mrowens33

*Free wood*

Looking for free hardwoods in Milwaukee,WI area. We are just starting to heat the home with our Quad insert. I'm willing to add a little labor in for a good score of wood. I'll also toss in a case of beer to the crew. 
Thanks, 
Mark


----------



## PappaWheelie

*ATTN: Long Island tree co's*

I'm in North Babylon NY 11703. I can take a truck load or two of hardwood and
I will cut to length or I can pick up 17" or 34" logs depending on how big 
around.

Thanks
Chris [email protected]


----------



## 92utownxh

*I'll take wood around Bloomington, IN*

I'm always up for free wood around Bloomington, IN. I can pick it up or just dump it off at the house. Thanks!


----------



## simo33

*hardwood*

Interested in any hardwood in Merrimack Valley, Ma southern New Hampshire area..I'm five minutes off 495. Also will cut and haul..Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## semichag

I live in the Adrian, Mi area. Jackson, and Ann Arbor are respectively 30-45 minutes from me. If anyone near Toledo, Oh. Or Within 50 miles of the 49221 area code, I would be more than happy to come and cut/haul away any firewood you want to get rid of. 

Thanks in advance,


Shane. 

email me at [email protected]


----------



## gwiley

*Goochland, Va between Charlottesville and Richmond*

18 acres in Goochland, Va between Charlottesville and Richmond where you can drop off logs of any size - send me a private message and I will provide the address. Easy place to dump them at the roadside.


----------



## Old Cane

*Murfreesboro/Smyrna, TN*

If anybody in southern middle TN needs a place to drop some wood I have it. I'm looking for hardwoods to cut and split. Easy access from I-24 and 840. No gates to open.


----------



## jlehocky

*Southwest Michigan*

Looking for free wood in the Grand Rapids / Byron Center areas. Have truck and 24' tri axle trailer. Please contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## unkerdas66

*latrobe pa (westmoreland county)*

looking for firewood in pa near latrobe


----------



## cro9487

I'm located in Hyde Park, NY its in Dutchess County. I'm looking for any hardwood, it doesn't matter if its cut/split. I'm willing to come and cut it and pick it up.


----------



## howellhandmade

Looking for hardwoods near Oakmont, PA. Will cut, haul, clean up.

Jack


----------



## Freyboy23

Hey guys I am looking for any hard wood. I am running short on wood this year. I am located in Elverson Pa. I will cut haul and clean up. if anything body know some were for me to get wood about me let me know. well Thanks guys!


----------



## MinivanFan

Looking for any hardwood in the Monroe/Carbon county area. Doesn't have to be cut or split but it does already need to be on the ground. 

Please contact me via private message.


----------



## Freyboy23

MinivanFan said:


> Looking for any hardwood in the Monroe/Carbon county area. Doesn't have to be cut or split but it does already need to be on the ground.
> 
> Please contact me via private message.



Hey man I was just wondering were you are in Eastern Pa?? Cuz I am looking for wood to. good luck finding some!


----------



## MinivanFan

Freyboy23 said:


> Hey man I was just wondering were you are in Eastern Pa?? Cuz I am looking for wood to. good luck finding some!


Just north of Allentown.


----------



## Freyboy23

MinivanFan said:


> Just north of Allentown.





Ok nice I am about 45 min from Allentown in elverson pa. are you selling any wood or anything?? any work for you????


----------



## WorkandFish

Hey All,
I am located in Chesterfield VA, always looking for wood as I heat with it . I am willing to come get it, or I have a place in in Chester, or beach road area of Chesterfield County for you to drop. Willing to pay for some fuel and a case of your fav. beverage.

Feel free to P.M or Email @ [email protected]
Thanks alot
Really enjoy the site. Learning alot.


----------



## USAFretired

*Guess I'll try again....*

Any one in or near Washington PA looking for a place to dump some logs or nice size branches, let me know, I can sure use the firewood. Just PM me or email me at [email protected].

Does anyone ever get contacted from this thread about firewood?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## PA Plumber

USAFretired said:


> Does anyone ever get contacted from this thread about firewood?
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe



From the other side of your question, I have responded.


----------



## USAFretired

PA Plumber said:


> From the other side of your question, I have responded.



Thanks for the hope! I have posted here before and never got a response, so I thought I'd ask.

Joe


----------



## Freyboy23

Found some Free Fire wood yesterday it was Red Oak. I was all over that like white on Rice!! hahahah keep on looking guys! :monkey:


----------



## subhunter

Yea today i found a cl add for free ash and oak! I was all over that and filled my 16ft trailer up twice with decent sized logs.


----------



## Connor77

I'd be very happy to take any wood anyone in the Bridgewater, MA area is looking to get rid of - if someone doesn't already have dibs on any free stuff in my area....


----------



## snofrog

Monroe or Lenewee county Michigan . I`m happy to pick up anything on the ground and less than 6 foot diameter thanks :chainsawguy:


----------



## johnlvs2run

I could use any firewood near Orcutt, Nipomo, or Santa Maria, California.


----------



## cassandrasdaddy

*fredericksburg va area*

guy with a tandem axle dump bed will gladly haul off firewood can take longer pieces if that makes it easier


----------



## headleyj

anyone in Monroe County Indiana (bloomington/ ellettsville area) I'm always looking.


----------



## icecold

*wood*

i need free fire wood for me and my daughter. i would like hard wood because pine clogs the pipes. i live in woodruff sc, i will drive to pick up the wood. maple,oak,hick, and just about anything else. i used to cut behind pulp wood cutters and i know sometimes there are tops left over. i ain't scared to work for it,


----------



## mike reynolds

*Joshua Tree California*

Our firewood business is located in Joshua Tree, California I'm happy to travel up to 150 miles to pick up your logs, rounds or whatever, I also purchase wholesale firewood. Best Regards Mike
www.joshuatreefirewood.com


----------



## RATHRBCUTN

*North Central Ohio*

Looking for all and any free wood I can get my hand on. I heat 5 houses with wood (mine, both grandparents, father in-law, and brother), and my current spots for cutting are getting thined out. Not asking for cut and split loads (unless you want to get rid of them) but if anyboady has a woods they need cleaned up let me know. I am loacated in Sycamore Ohio about half way between Columbus and Toledo. Will travel aways if it's worth it.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Looking for wood in Central Tesas.

Have truck, trailer, lots of saws!


Hal


----------



## BeaconWoods

*Wood accepted in Quad Cities area.*

I can take any amount of wood and / or chips you might have. I'll even take the brush and torch it if you don't have a chipper. I'm located just south of Milan in the Illinois Quad Cities.

Thanks,

Gary N.
309-798-4060


----------



## prentice110

*Mchenry county, Illinois*

Will accept any amount of logs at our yard in Crystal Lake. No willow or pine. Nothing under 16". Would prefer it uncut. Possible chip dump available after thaw. Also have chip dump in Woodstock, 10 miles northwest. PM first for access.


----------



## aussiedog3

*Wood wanted in Ottawa county, West Michigan*

Looking for hard or softwoods, any size bigger than your wrist.

I can pick up with a truck and trailer and saw from Grand Haven to Saugatuck and East to Hudsonville.

Also have plenty of room for you to dump wood if you are in my area North of Holland near Lake Michigan.

Started heating with wood this year. Looking to get a few years ahead.

Thanks so much for your help or any leads.


----------



## ShipWreckDiver

*Wood wanted in Lake Shawnee (Morris County) NJ New Jersey*

I'm located in North New Jersey, Jefferson Twp. (mailing/google maps address is 6 Highview Terrace Wharton NJ) It's on Lake Shawnee, Just South of Sparta. Just several easy blocks off of Route 15. Yellow house on the hill.

Can drop in parking area at base of stairs or be nice and drive around the block (up the mountain) and find the driveway between #10 & 14 on Highview Trail, back down and drop it where it lands. (don't even try it if there's snow on the ground)


----------



## USAFretired

*Really need some fire wood*

Any one in the Washington, PA area needing a place to dump logs, I could use them.


----------



## InTheFlow

*Requesting wood in the Colorado Springs, Colorado Area*

I'll pick up any tree limb, branch, or trunk larger than 4" in diameter for FREE. Green or Dry...Any tree species is fine with me. In addition to home/property owners, my offer is good for tree service companies as well. Provided we can work out the details, I'm willing to come to your job site as well.

I have my own equipment and safety gear. The wood does not have to be cut up...I can buck it myself.


----------



## treeslayer

free wood in McHenry county, Illinois.

PM me phone # if interested.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Always looking for wood in the Killeen, Texas area ( within 50 miles).

I can buck just about any tree in Texas. I doubt there is one big enough I can't cut it up. In fact, if there is one larger than I can cut, I will buy the gear to cut it up.

Have truck and trailer to haul, or it can be dropped off at my home.

Hal


----------



## NeoTree

*Akron Ohio and surrounding areas*

I'm allways looking to stock up for the winters, anyone with overflowing wood they don't want can contact me in the northeast ohio area


----------



## icecold

*wood*

i have gotten no service from this site. winter is about over so i can look else where next year. anyone in the greenville, spartanburg area i have a site i found in the paper that has free wood. if you need some e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## tlrlc

*Firewood wanted Long Island, Suffolk county*

I am looking for free or very low cost hardwood logs, drop off in Smithtown, or i could pick up in Smithtown and adjacent townships with my 1ton dump truck.
Please and Thankyou.
Long Island, Suffolk county New York, Smithtown, Huntington, Islip, Brookhaven.


----------



## 1harlowr

*Newark-Zanesville OH area*

Always looking for wood in Newark-Zanesville area. Will pick up if needed. Will also buck logs. Any type of wood appreciated.


----------



## icecold

*well*

well then from the bottom of my heart i apologize. i hope you and your family live long and make all the money you need. i take back all i said about your mother, she is probably a fine person. i should never have said what i said. but i have posted here and got no reply. i got one phone call and the man is so busy we can't get together. one post is all it should take. if you post and say you need water, or wood or whatever and i read it then that is all it should take. the people here may mean well but i know people that heat with wood and meaning well does not heat their house. i am grateful to all who post here that they have free wood but these people the wood. winter is going to be gone in 3 to 4 weeks but they are calling for very cold weather and snow this week and next week here in sc. if i offend anyone when i say i have gotten no service i am sorry but when i used to cut wood for a living and i told people i had free wood, i always gave it to them. i guess the ones here in the south did not count on the people asking for it or maybe they need to make some money, i don't know. but like i said i have found a man with 25 acres that was cut and he is giving it away, and if you are in the area and need some just give me a holler.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

icecold said:


> i have gotten no service from this site.




You aren't likely to. This site isn't here to provide "service" to you. As a favor to members, the management made this thread where you can make known what you need. That's it. No promises. If you had read the terms, instead of just coming expecting "service", you'd know that.


There are a few posts on this thread which provide good advice on how to make yourself welcome to people who want to get rid of some wood. I suggest you find them, read them, and heed them.


----------



## icecold

*post*

no thanks, i am done with this site. you led people on and don't deliver. i found a site that gives what it indicates it would give. you have a good day.


----------



## treeslayer

icecold said:


> well then from the bottom of my heart i apologize. i hope you and your family live long and make all the money you need. i take back all i said about your mother, she is probably a fine person. i should never have said what i said. but i have posted here and got no reply. i got one phone call and the man is so busy we can't get together. one post is all it should take. if you post and say you need water, or wood or whatever and i read it then that is all it should take. the people here may mean well but i know people that heat with wood and meaning well does not heat their house. i am grateful to all who post here that they have free wood but these people the wood. winter is going to be gone in 3 to 4 weeks but they are calling for very cold weather and snow this week and next week here in sc. if i offend anyone when i say i have gotten no service i am sorry but when i used to cut wood for a living and i told people i had free wood, i always gave it to them. i guess the ones here in the south did not count on the people asking for it or maybe they need to make some money, i don't know. but like i said i have found a man with 25 acres that was cut and he is giving it away, and if you are in the area and need some just give me a holler.



Appreciate it. 

Can't speak for the others on here, but I do agree with your principles.
I give wood away all the time, and will be cutting a lot in Northern VA
next week, if anyone wants some.


----------



## dh1984

I'm located in luttrell tennessee. I'll take any hardwood you got. E-mail me @ [email protected] thanks and god bless


----------



## Tree Machine

I should have my firewood guys (that I connected with through this site) post on quite a different experience than icecold.

Icecold, you have to make the effort to contact producers. Firewood is a valuable resource, we don't see it as waste. Don't expect for producers to come running to you.

This thread is a tool so you can make the connections. Tools don't automatically produce results. You use the tool to help create the results you want. 

The wood is free. Isn't it worth doing a little work to find the source?
If complaining works for ya and creates a desired result, good luck with that.


----------



## icecold

*yeah*

tree machine i have done all that. i posted, e-mailed and called when i was given a number to call. the guys here probably mean well, but that does not keep the old people warm. no body here owes me or anybody else anything and i do appreaciate any one trying to help. it must be different where you are but here in my area there is nothing. i have been driving 40 miles one way to get some wood for a few friends that need some help with their heat. i have a heat pump and i am fine, but i like being in the woods and cutting wood. do not take what i have said the wrong way it is just it has been at least 4 weeks and nothing has happened. maybe i need to rent a big truck and come and see you. lol, one good thing is winter will be over in 3 weeks and i have the whole summer to find wood for next year.


----------



## jonsered630

*Located between Columbus and Circleville Ohio*

Looking for log form or rounds. I can cut and haul or if good hardwood pay to have it delivered. Will take most anything but pine. Thanks.


----------



## ihookem

Icecold, I hear ya, I went 35 mi. one way to get 1/3 cord of soft maple. I am, going to stop running for it for now. I do know that for some reason it is hard to find in winter. Seems wood is on everyones mind this time of year. Totally slim pickins now but wait till Memorial day and no one wants it then, and enough time for it to dry for next year. Good luck.


----------



## banshee67

central new jersey here
always lookin for free hardwood
willing to drive a reasonable distance to pick it up with truck and trailer, will cut it up too, of course! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## CTSawTech

Newington, CT here next to West Hartford.

Oil tank is almost dry...used for DHW mostly.

I could really use a load of logs and something ready to burn right about now.

Easy access from I84 and RT9...have large driveway for unloading.

PM for details.


----------



## nate9868

Lonedell, MO. Looking for anything free. Can cut and haul, or pay some for delivery.
Thanks


----------



## Tree Machine

Londell, Missouri Welcome to the forum.


Hey, anyone in this area of North Carolina, can you lend a hand to icecold? Hooking up *IS* what this thread is all about. Somebody give icecold a hand.



> winter is about over so i can look else where next year. anyone in the greenville, spartanburg area i have a site i found in the paper that has free wood. if you need some e-mail me at [email protected]




I'm going to offer the readership a possible venue. Call around to cleanfills or recycling or composting facilities. Call and ask if they have loggage you could dissect and take with you. For example, here is our cleanfill, they have an area partitioned off for clean loggage, I have no idea how they process or who their buyers are or anything. I went here once and on my way out I snapped this shot.

This should be an inspirational poster in a firewood processor's shop.


----------



## mga

that pile is free wood?

it wouldn't last a week around here.


----------



## siearly

*Landenberg, PA Firewood wanted*

Firewood wanted.

Hi, I just joined the site and my really cool (and old) Jotul #4 is hungry. I'm willing to donate free labor, especially if I can learn more about tree felling.


----------



## icecold

ihookup, i know what you are saying, treemachine i thank you for trying to help. i guess it was just the wrong time to ask. you know, spring was not far off and everybody was trying to work as much as possible and get everything cleaned up. i will stay here and try again next winter. besides there are some nice people on this site. i got my family thru by going to the saw mill. that is a tough way to get wood but it kept them warm. to everybody here stay safe, have a nice summer and talk to you every now and then.


----------



## ihookem

Icecold,dude, now is the time the fishing poles and water skis come out. No one wants to cut firewood when it's 90* . When it gets hot people forget about wood. Find it soon and be dry by November.


----------



## NorthernOntario

Doesn't hurt to ask... Looking for free firewood in the Greater Sudbury area. I'm in Whitefish.


----------



## needwood

*I need free firewood in Indianapolis*

Pleas if anyone has free firewood that they need to have haled off, let me know!


----------



## D&B Mack

*Pa*

Looking for wood in the Reading/Pottstown Area. I will cut for firewood, if there is substantial quantity and not in a "rush" to get it moved, I may even be willing to pay. Take anything pretty much except for pine.


----------



## SherLynn

*Looking for Free Wood*

Live in the Gettysburg PA area and we're trying to find where we can cut wood for free. We're willing to cut, clean up the brush and haul it away to burn in our woodburner. We Love saving money on our heating bills and heat entirely with our woodburner.


----------



## Mr Good Wood

I am looking for hardwood to cut for firewood in the Toledo, Oh area. If you know where I can get some or buy at a reasonable rate let me know.


----------



## savage1756

*Looking for free wood.*

Looking for oak, cherry, locust, maple, hardwoods around Hastings PA to Johnstown Pa. A few of us at work are heating with wood and we'll cut logs from large to small diameter and may be able to clear brush afterwards. Please send me a PM or email if you have something. Thanks.


----------



## happycamper.

*fre firewood*

Zimmermans chair shop
1486 colebrook road
Lebanon,pa 17042

phone 717-273-2706
faxs 717-270-9737


thay have free scrap wood

in the dumsters can go their any time and get the free firewood

misc sizes mostly had woods


----------



## SherLynn

*To Happy Camper*

Thanks for the tip, we'll take a run over to see what's there. Do I need to let them know we're coming or when we get there?


----------



## ja1724

*Free wood in New Haven, CT area?*

Looking for free hardwood in the New Haven county region of CT. Of course I'm willing to travel, cut, and haul away. Also willing to provide beer money for apple or hickory wood.

Contact [email protected] or PM me.

Thanks,

Jim

-----------------------
Stihl 028WB
Shindaiwa 500
Shindaiwa 488
Shindaiwa 680


----------



## happycamper.

*firewood*



SherLynn said:


> Thanks for the tip, we'll take a run over to see what's there. Do I need to let them know we're coming or when we get there?



no you just go their and take it
only the wood in the dumsters


you never knoe if their going to have any wood


----------



## SherLynn

Thanks happycamper!!


----------



## BigSix

Hi all,

A really good friend of mine heats solely with wood in *Binghamton, NY,* but he does not have the internet. (He doesn't have woodsplitter either, so he splits by hand--yikes!). He's actually in Hillcrest, NY (a suburb) so you won't have to go into the city itself.

He started out knocking pallets apart, but he's progressed to scrounged logs. 

He has plenty of room, with a large driveway, so there's room to turn a large truck around. He would take whole logs, or bucked-to-length--whatever you have, as long as it is hardwood. 

Please PM me for his number--he'll have the beer on ice for you! LOL

Thanks much.

Big Six


----------



## KIRK63

*Where on web site*

I mentioned this thread at www.woodheat.org and I see a few are stopping by and putting in their information.

Not everyone will get connected of course but the information in this thread is a good guide for homeowners who want to contact local tree companies even if you don't get lucky here.

Take Care,

Dan 

Dan 

Where on that web site do you post for contacting local tree companies?

Kirk


----------



## Git-R-Split

Thought I would throw a dart and hope for luck. Im near Joliet Il (South Chicagoland). Just lost my wood sorce  , so i have been scrounging for logs. If anyone in the area has extra unwanted, I am interested in pick up or delivery. I have a big lot that makes dumping easy. Thanks Git-R-Spit


----------



## Total

*Oregon*

I live in portland, OR and am always interested in free wood. If any one from NW Oregon reads this and has some free wood to get rid of let me know!

Thank you!


----------



## Steve2910

*Free wood*

Craigslist is a great source for free wood. Around here it seems to usually be already cut to length--- load & go. I even found about 1.5 cd. cut/split/seasoned locust being given away. You may have to weed through some postings by people who don't know what kind of wood they have, as well as some people trying to sucker somebody into hauling their junk away. Overall, it's worth a look.


----------



## crowbait

*Willing to assist in sawing, or dropoff: Antioch, IL*

I'm in north east Illinois...Antioch.
I'll take any wood.
Soft or hard.
I can also travel to your job site, with my trailer, and chainsaws...and even a couple of laborers, to assist. Just want the wood.
eMail me at: [email protected]


----------



## NJChris

I live in south NJ and will take any wood that somebody is nice enough to offer!

[email protected]

Thank You!!


----------



## Skier76

*Southern VT: Brattleboro/Dummerston*

I'm always looking to get ahead with our wood supply. 

We've got a weekend house in Dummerston...just a minute or two from the covered bridge. I'm not really picky; I'll even take pine for the firepit. I've got a saw, so I can cut stuff if it comes a bit long. 

Feel free to zip me a PM. It'll notify me by e-mail and that gets sent to my phone.


----------



## jeff1981

*Always looking for free wood*

willing to cut, pick up, whatever pretty much anywhere in Knox, Waldo, and Lincoln counties of Central and Mid Coast Maine. For decent hardwood will go further
615.1809 (maine area code)


----------



## stovedude

*Free firewood*

I will take all your hardwood firewood logs you can give me...pine too. Cut up or not. I can pick up too. My truck can hold about three cords 10' long logs max and my trailer much more it can handle logs up to 14' in length. Let me know if you have wood within a 40 mile radius of Manhattan, Illinois. Thanks so much.


----------



## KYDave

I'm in the central Kentucky area ( Lexington ) and looking for any source of wood, be it standing, down, leased, free, or what have you.

email is [email protected]

many thanks, 
Dave


----------



## oifla

*Monroe County, Indiana*

Will pickup in Monroe and adjacent areas. Have pickup and trailer, can cut and haul. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## o6cummins

*wood wanted in northern IL*

title says it all... looking for your un wanted wood, hardwood only please. timbers or rounds. I have a truck and trailer can travel to you also I have a location if you could drop off. I'm willing to travel 40 miles from mchenry illinois area. let me know what kind of wood you have and how much. 
send me a message on here or email me @ [email protected] (it's the letter o not a zero
in the email address) THANKS!


----------



## timbertree

*free firewood - East Earl, PA*

My computer died last week, so all of my contacts for firewood got lost. Anyone who has contacted me for free firewood, please call my cell 717-371-8178. I will keep your phone numbers written down this time. Sorry. 

We did remove 2 large Norway Mape trees in East Earl, PA this past week. All the wood is still there and needs to be removed. Located next to the driveway, so very easy to get too. If someone would like this wood, please call my cell phone and I will provide you with the address. The customer knows that someone will becoming for the wood.


Thanks,
Tim


----------



## USMC0802

timbertree said:


> My computer died last week, so all of my contacts for firewood got lost. Anyone who has contacted me for free firewood, please call my cell 717-371-8178. I will keep your phone numbers written down this time. Sorry.
> 
> We did remove 2 large Norway Mape trees in East Earl, PA this past week. All the wood is still there and needs to be removed. Located next to the driveway, so very easy to get too. If someone would like this wood, please call my cell phone and I will provide you with the address. The customer knows that someone will becoming for the wood.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim



Tim, I just left you a voicemail. Thanks. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## capecodtree

*free wood*

we will pick up wood of any type log length. we have a mack with a serco 7000 rear mount. southeast, mass. northern RI. [email protected]


----------



## Pete C

*Free Firewood*

Always looking for free firewood in and around Doylestown Pa. Willing to drive, cut and haul away. Thanks for looking!!


Pete C.


----------



## USMC0802

Pete C said:


> Always looking for free firewood in and around Doylestown Pa. Willing to drive, cut and haul away. Thanks for looking!!
> 
> 
> Pete C.



I know a guy on another forum who has land in your area. He offered to let me cut, but it's too far from Lancaster County to make it worth while. Shoot me a PM with your contact info and I'll give him a buzz.


----------



## icecold

well, its september and i thought i would just say if anybody in the upstate has free fire wood i would love to take it off your hands. my daughter burns wood to cut down on her power bill in the winter. i can be reached at [email protected] thanks in advance.


----------



## Greyhip

*Free Firewood*

New to this forum and site and haven't seen much from people in my area..South Dakota, Black Hills region. Looking for any free hardwood that may be available. Prefer not to drop trees but would cut to lengths to haul off site. Any leads would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## woodman44

*Fayetteville WV*

In the home of white water rafting. I run a firer wood business here and all ways looking for free wood.


----------



## Mike Williams

*Looking for wood in the Carroll County GA Area*

I live in Bowdon, GA, Carroll County and I'm always looking for firewood. I will cut and haul. If you need trees removed or have trees down send me a pm or email me. This is for personal use not resale.

[email protected]


----------



## Hoping4Heat

*Firewood?*

I'm in Southbury, CT. If anyone in the area is looking to unload some wood, I'd gladly pay for your gas/time [email protected]


----------



## BimmerPower

I'm in Mystic, CT and sell firewood to survive in the winter. If any tree gurus have a lot of wood, let me know and I'll gladly take it off your hands. I will even pay you to deliver it if you'd like. Thanks! [email protected]

:chainsawguy:


----------



## Winn R

I've got plenty of firewood but I need a new Porsche. I like them bright yellow.


----------



## BimmerPower

Winn R said:


> I've got plenty of firewood but I need a new Porsche. I like them bright yellow.



I guess that would debunk the whole 'free' notion of this thread


----------



## banshee67

Winn R said:


> I've got plenty of firewood but I need a new Porsche. I like them bright yellow.



i concur, but prefer silver,thank you


----------



## cooper

*Logs*

looking for load of logs willing to pay reasonable price easy for big trucks to get in and out of. I am in east Gresham Oregon


----------



## jeff1981

*Will take any wood, KNOX, WALDO, LINCOLN county Maine*

I will take any free wood, hard or soft, I am in Appleton Maine, you can drop it in my wood yard, or I will pick up. 207.615.1809

Willing to cut up down trees for the wood as well.


----------



## Gui272

*Morgantown PA Area*

Hello All,

I"m always looking for next years firewood but always have a hard time getting in somewhere to cut or someone to clean up the trees they cut and don't want to remove.

If anyone has trees down or property to cut on in the morgantown area or surrounding area i'm interested.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## treemandan

*Phoenixville Pa*

I have a bunch of poplar logs, I can load your truck, let me know. One thing is if you make me have to cut and load a pick up ( 1/2 ton) its 20 bucks. If you have a bigger truck and trailer I waive the loading fee.


----------



## treeman82

If anybody is around Mount Kisco, NY and needs wood I am doing a job this coming weekend and will have a descent amount of norway maple. Also have a load of chips that I will need to get rid of.


----------



## Larryofmichigan

*Looking for free firewood*

I'm in Michigan, near Ann Arbor (Dexter). Looking for free hardwood firewood in any form (logs, or shorter lengths). I heat with wood, and cut and split my own. Thanks.


----------



## Larryofmichigan

*Looking for free firewood*

I'm in Michigan near Ann Arbor (Dexter). Will take any hardwood in any form (logs, log sections, split, unsplit etc). I heat with wood, and cut and split my own, for my own personal use. Thanks


----------



## anysawpat

I am looking for free wood in colchester ct area,I can pick it up,cut it.


----------



## mxjunkie123

if anybody has anything but pine i can take it im in lawrenceville area can also pick up the wood


----------



## 066Bigbear

If anyone has firewood near or around central VA or close to charlottesville and even in the Shenandoah valley have a big farm to dump chips and even whole logs please e-mail at [email protected] or PM me on here


----------



## rustyolred

*Firewood needed in NC*

I live in central NC. Lexington/Thomasville/High Point/Greensboro/Winston Salem/Charlotte area. I need all the firewood that I can get. Me my father-in-law, my brother and my wife's uncle heat with wood. PM me here or e-mail [email protected]


Thanks
Rusty


----------



## mdaniloff

*Southeast Wisconsin - Free Firewood wanted, like the rest of them*

I am looking for free firewood, prefer mixed hardwoods, and have a truck, trailer, saws, splitter, and time. Ozaukee, Washington, Sheboygan County area.


----------



## boltboss

*Southwest Michigan (Michiana area)*

I live in Southwest Michigan between Edwardsburg and Cassopolis. I heat with wood and will take mixed hardwood (logs, or rounds). I can also take your truck loads of chips (with or without green leaves mixed in). 

Thanks!


----------



## happycamper.

*wanted free hard wood pallets*

wanted free hard wood pallets
to be cut up for firewood
please email me if your cloase to lebanon,pa area
[email protected]


----------



## rwbinbc

I live in Montague, Muskegon County, Michigan. I will take all wood dropped off, Pine and all Softwoods Welcome. Brush accepted with a small Fee 

Contact Me through [email protected]


----------



## Jersey Bob

*free firewood*

Just found this on CL. Don't know if anyone is interested.

http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/2056884354.html

I HAVE POSTED THEM BEFORE BUT I DID NOT ALLOW ANYONE TO BE THERE SINCE THERE WERE SO MUCH BRANCHES AND DEBRIS IN THE YARD. I HAVE NOW SEPARATED THE LOGS AND READY FOR PICK UP. BRING YOUR TRUCKS AND LOAD THEM TO YOUR HEART'S CONTENT. THESE ARE SEASONED OAK THAT I CUT LAST SPRING. PLEASE RESPOND BY E-MAIL. PICKUP OF FIREWOOD WILL ONLY BE ON SATURDAY NOV 20 8 AM- 4PM. 

I WILL RESPOND TO E-MAIL FOR DIRECTIONS. 

LIFT AT YOUR OWN RISK..


----------



## Jersey Bob

*Cl*

In reference to my previous post, I am NOT the person with the wood, nor do I know the person with the wood.


----------



## Jredsjeep

always on the look out for more firewood in the York/Lancaster/Harrisburg PA area. please PM me and let me know

have splitter will travel
thanks
Jared


----------



## maxny

Looking for firewood logs in Sullivan county NY - Liberty area. Easy spot to dump off main road. 

[email protected]


----------



## BSD

*Danbury, CT*

I'm looking for wood in Danbury CT. Right off RT 7. Have room for any size truck to come in, dump and run. All solid ground (3/4 process) no risk of getting stuck in the mude by someone's wood pile in the back-forty. Can take rounds or logs up to 2500lbs with my forks on my machine. 

I'm also available for hire to run logs on our 12k lb deckover equipment trailer. Can bring Kubota L48 machine as well if necessary. Makes very short work of a lot of wood.


----------



## TBone303

*Any free stuff in Denver*

Hey, I work for a tree company in Denver but I rarely get any access to decent wood and my boss wants to charge me an-arm-and-a-leg for the stuff he splits in our yard. Everywhere else wants stupid high prices (upwards of $190+delivery) for rotten, junk wood they have laying around. I use my fireplace to help heat my house cause I'm freakin poor, but I cant afford wood cause I'm freakin poor. Anyone in Denver or the immediate surrounding area please let me know if ya'll have any free, decent firewood,split or not, any species (other than willow) is fine as long as its worth burning. I can even pick it up, or you can drop it off in my big driveway. I would really apprciate anything available. Thanks.


----------



## happycamper.

TBone303 said:


> Hey, I work for a tree company in Denver but I rarely get any access to decent wood and my boss wants to charge me an-arm-and-a-leg for the stuff he splits in our yard. Everywhere else wants stupid high prices (upwards of $190+delivery) for rotten, junk wood they have laying around. I use my fireplace to help heat my house cause I'm freakin poor, but I cant afford wood cause I'm freakin poor. Anyone in Denver or the immediate surrounding area please let me know if ya'll have any free, decent firewood,split or not, any species (other than willow) is fine as long as its worth burning. I can even pick it up, or you can drop it off in my big driveway. I would really apprciate anything available. Thanks.



you can get free fall offs scrap wood
from zimermans chair shop
on cole brook road
lebanon,pa 17042


you can gom their any time and take the free wood thats in the dumsters

do not takethe wood in the bags that wood is for sale


----------



## daddy

happycamper. said:


> you can get free fall offs scrap wood
> from zimermans chair shop
> on cole brook road
> lebanon,pa 17042
> 
> 
> you can gom their any time and take the free wood thats in the dumsters
> 
> do not takethe wood in the bags that wood is for sale



Could be a bit too far for him to drive...


----------



## crash386

*Free firewood*

I live in Cedar Hill, Mo (ST.Louis Mo) I am looking for free firewood. I can cut and pick up the wood or you can drop off. I can use all wood I can get no pine please.


----------



## happycamper.

*free scap wood fall offs*

free hard wood firewood scrap wood
misc sizes of hard woods

zimmermans chair shop
cole brook road
lebanon,pa 17042


free wood is in the dumsters

the wood in the bags is for sale


----------



## hammercore

I'm always looking for some free wood. I'm located in northeastern wisconsin, near green bay


----------



## happycamper.

*WANTED FREE HARD WOOD FIREWOOD/hard wood palllets*

wnated free hard wood firewood and hard wood pallets
to be cut up for firewood
im located in the lebanon,pa area
[email protected]


----------



## happycamper.

*455 rancher 18 inch*



hammercore said:


> I'm always looking for some free wood. I'm located in northeastern wisconsin, near green bay



how much you asking for your 455 rancher 18 inch gas chain saw


----------



## pl_silverado

new guy here...just started heating my new house with wood this year...always willing to take in free firewood, if i have time i'd even come pick it up.

located in west chester, PA


----------



## happycamper.

*free scap wood fall offs*



pl_silverado said:


> new guy here...just started heating my new house with wood this year...always willing to take in free firewood, if i have time i'd even come pick it up.
> 
> located in west chester, PA



Zimmermans chair shop
colebrook road
\lebanon,pa17042



free scrap wood mostly hard woods
misc sizes most will fir fireplace and or wood stove


free wood in the dumsters



come and take the wood 
any time


no need to ask 



thats were i get my firewood for camping
and my out side fireplace

















the wood in the bags 
is for sale


----------



## happycamper.

*free firewood*



pl_silverado said:


> new guy here...just started heating my new house with wood this year...always willing to take in free firewood, if i have time i'd even come pick it up.
> 
> located in west chester, PA



check out craigs list 
for free firewood


----------



## pl_silverado

happycamper. said:


> check out craigs list
> for free firewood



been looking. got an 8' bed of red oak 2 weeks ago, but its gotta season til next year. already split and stacked.

i check craigslist a few times a day.


----------



## Wood Junkie

Would like to find some tops reasonable in the West Michigan area to cut up. Every place I check is spoken for....

Thanks


----------



## ecocavalier02

Looking for a tree service or whoever that needs to get rid of what. ill take just about anything large diameter/ or whatever ya got thats good for burning.


----------



## ecocavalier02

Looking for a tree service or whoever in the bristol, ct area that needs to get rid of what ill take just about anything large diameter/ or whatever ya got thats good for burning. ill pick up or cut as well.


----------



## Marine5068

Anyone around the Madoc/Tweed Ontario area looking for tree removal contact me.
Send me a pic of the job to my private messages.
Thanks.
~Stan


----------



## porgyiii

Looking for free firewood in and around New Castle County, Delaware. I'll gladly haul it.


----------



## axo938

im always looking for wood in the latrobe, pa area. i'll cut and haul it myself


----------



## darkbyrd

I'll take hardwood firewood, and any timber. I might be able to help cut/haul depending on the day. Lenoir/Hickory/Morganton/BR/Boone North Carolina area. Thanks!


----------



## oldboyscout

looking for firewood in kingston / west pittston / harding / centermoreland / dallas area of NE PA. I can haul in a small utility trailer. please PM me THANKS!


----------



## TN_WOOD

happycamper. said:


> check out craigs list
> for free firewood


 
For sure. Craigslist often has free wood available. Sometimes it's already split and seasoned.

Another tip is to check with real estate developers (or construction crews). They're forever cutting down trees.


----------



## pacman

*Wanted Tops To Cut*

Any body near or around Columbia Tennessee have any tops of oak or hickory I can cut ? If no answer please leave a message thank you. 931-286-1403 Michael


----------



## TN_WOOD

pacman said:


> Any body near or around Columbia Tennessee have any tops of oak or hickory I can cut ? If no answer please leave a message thank you. 931-286-1403 Michael


 
Check Craigslist. Looks like there are/were a few folks in the Nashville area with trees on the ground.


----------



## pacman

*ok thank you*

Thanks for the advice


----------



## novaguy10

Looking for free firewood in Leesburg, Dulles,Herndon,Reston,Ashburn, Chantilly, etc. areas of NOVA.

If anyone has some info, I'd be grateful for the help. (yes, I am also looking @ craigslist)


----------



## woodfar

*Firewood wanted*

I live in Concord NC and would like free wood. Like to bring splitter to site and work there. Can't lift big rounds the way I used to.
[email protected].


----------



## TN_WOOD

woodfar said:


> I live in Concord NC and would like free wood. Like to bring splitter to site and work there. Can't lift big rounds the way I used to.
> [email protected].


 
try Craigslist
charlotte free stuff classifieds - craigslist

charlotte all for sale / wanted classifieds "firewood" - craigslist

There is an ad this morning in Charlotte about free, oak, cut wood that needs splitting.


----------



## Storm_trooper

*South East Indiana (47001) By CIncinnati Ohio Firewood*

I am a Combat Disabled Veteran, I own 80 acres of wood. I had it logged 2 years ago and I can not get it cut by myself. What I will do is you give me 1/2 of what you cut. If you have a splitter even better. I can help a little. You will need to provide your own equipment. I am not asking for money but I wont turn it down, But I mainly want to share what I have with you and you me. The logs are taken and the tops are easy to get to. I will have to be with you to go to the woods easy drive on a logging road. If you are serious so am I. I don't want people that are rude as this is where I live. The tree tops are from all hard woods, everything they cut was hard woods so you cant go wrong.


----------



## pacman

Storm_trooper said:


> I am a Combat Disabled Veteran, I own 80 acres of wood. I had it logged 2 years ago and I can not get it cut by myself. What I will do is you give me 1/2 of what you cut. If you have a splitter even better. I can help a little. You will need to provide your own equipment. I am not asking for money but I wont turn it down, But I mainly want to share what I have with you and you me. The logs are taken and the tops are easy to get to. I will have to be with you to go to the woods easy drive on a logging road. If you are serious so am I. I don't want people that are rude as this is where I live. The tree tops are from all hard woods, everything they cut was hard woods so you cant go wrong.


 
Sounds like a real good fair deal here ! I wish I was in your area.


----------



## Mike Williams

Storm_trooper said:


> I am a Combat Disabled Veteran, I own 80 acres of wood. I had it logged 2 years ago and I can not get it cut by myself. What I will do is you give me 1/2 of what you cut. If you have a splitter even better. I can help a little. You will need to provide your own equipment. I am not asking for money but I wont turn it down, But I mainly want to share what I have with you and you me. The logs are taken and the tops are easy to get to. I will have to be with you to go to the woods easy drive on a logging road. If you are serious so am I. I don't want people that are rude as this is where I live. The tree tops are from all hard woods, everything they cut was hard woods so you cant go wrong.


 
Definitely a good deal. A little far for me to drive though  I'm working a similar deal now and it's working out well.

Also, want to thank you for your service. I'm also a veteran but was lucky enough to serve during peace time.


----------



## bassflyrodder

*Roseville Tioga county PA*

Looking for hardwood logs or tops to cut and softwood logs. Would like to stay within 20 miles of home. Will remove down trees or cut trees that are not near any buildings in exchange for the wood.

Thanks,

Pete

[email protected]


----------



## JohnnyRotten

*Murfreesboro TN*

I'm in woodbury Tn, thats about 20 min outside Murfreesboro. I'm looking for uncut hardwood logs for my firewood business.


----------



## treeslayer

I landed a big 3 yard job with 30+ large dead oaks in Cary Illinois.

Anybody want some free oak? you/we cut and you haul after I drop trees.

Sweetest burr oak firewood I've ever seen.

PM me quick please, job will start monday.


----------



## no tree to big

man if I didn't just drop 12 oaks/hickory/walnut and fill up my wood storage area I would be all over slayers offer hmmmmmm... I guess I could always fill up the vegetable garden with wood not like i eat my vegetables anyway :wink2: what the helz, slayer I'm sending you a pm.


----------



## chadjacobs

treeslayer said:


> I landed a big 3 yard job with 30+ large dead oaks in Cary Illinois.
> 
> Anybody want some free oak? you/we cut and you haul after I drop trees.
> 
> Sweetest burr oak firewood I've ever seen.
> 
> PM me quick please, job will start monday.



Dang how far are yah from hanover, Pa. I even have a little grapple trailer we could use.


----------



## treeslayer

of course it's a freezing rain this morning.....:msp_crying:

gonna slow us down, but we're going.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Warped5

*Free Firewood in Northwest Indiana*

Looking anywhere in Northwest Indiana / Chicago / SW Michigan. I'm not going to resell, just looking to heat our homes, that's all. Have access to saws / splitter / Freightliner. 

If you're a tree service looking to get rid of what you cut, please let us know at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## davek134

*Need friewood New jersey*

Anyone have any free wood can pick up


----------



## Guido Salvage

Jersey is a fairly long state, you might want to pinpoint what areas are convenient for you.


----------



## Hedgerow

Friewood???:msp_confused:


----------



## offroadaudio

There are lots of State Parks in the south - Pine Barrens.
Might be cutting opportunities if you are close to there?


----------



## banshee67

i dont think we are allowed to cut any wood off state land in NJ
hell most areas you need to *buy* a "permit" to cut a tree down on your own property... not that many people pay attention to that oneumpkin2:


----------



## davek134

north jersey


----------



## StinkyBunny

I could use some in north east Maryland. With the storms today, I think I'll be up to my gills in firewood from the craigslist ad, lol.


----------



## treeslayer

Got a lot of dead oak and cherry down in Cary Illinois, got a 4X4 and a saw, come get it. no saw, bring $20 per load. 

PM me your #.


----------



## nandoz

*eastern iowa*

I will take wood in any species/size as long as I can get it into my truck. Have saws, truck, working on trailer. Louisa, Washington, Johnson, Cedar, Scott counties, or close by. Give me as much notice as you can. Also will take trees dropped off if you are in the area (Louisa County, IA).


----------



## RS156

*Firewood*

You can drop off hardwood, Bellport NY 631-443-1685...........Rich


----------



## ozzy73

*Hard/Softwood in Toronto area.*

Would take any softwood / hardwood that is available in the GTA.

Ozzy.


----------



## CharlieG

*Free Firewood*

Looking for free firewood in Mahopac, NY (Putnam County, NY)
Please PM.
Thanks!


----------



## Exterminator650

I live in Lansing MI and free firewood is always good. You call and I"ll saw and load. give me a call or email (517)331-4524 [email protected] Thanks, Steve


----------



## fdny129

*LONG ISLAND Tree companies!*

Hello all, Im located in Suffolk County, NY. I'm looking to collect any available firewood on Long Island, NY. Unsplit fresh logs and stumps are FINE! I have the ability to take almost anything you can cut down. I'll show up with a Military 
M35A2, AKA a "Deuce and a half" and take away up to 6 ton at a time. This is for personal heating only, no profit here. Thanks for all of your help. PLease Email me directly at: [email protected]


----------



## yochujr

*Firewood wanted in Southern Indiana*

Anyone have any free firewood they want to get rid of in the Southern Indiana area? Specifically, anywhere between Vincennes and Evansville?


----------



## johnha

*Still looking in SE Pennsy*

I am in Lansdale, have pickup, trailer, and saws. Whatever is needed. Thank you.


----------



## o6cummins

*wanted wood in mchenry il*

I have a site In mchenry for you to drop loads of logs for free don't have to be cut. 
I am also available to pick up large loads of wood for free if close. 
Accepting all hardwood 
Pm me for phone number


----------



## Motodeficient

Would like to PAY a decent price for a 5-10 cord load of tree length hardwood to Oxford, Maine. If you know of someone that will charge $100 or less per cord, let me know. I bought a 5 cord load of tree length for $450 last year, would like to find a similar or better deal!


----------



## GLOBOTREE

have lots of wood here but thats no use to ya in maine...try callin up a local Tree Service or ?? usually you can work out a deal for something or other for you to get the woods!


----------



## otisburg

*Looking for free logs delivered in S.E. Mass*

I live in Southern Massachusetts and was looking for tree companies and others that will deliver logs to my property for cheap money, like $80 a cord or lower. I have a splitter and chainsaw but no hauling equip like a truck or trailer. Any thoughts?


----------



## hoottay

*Need Wood Will Travel Jackson WI*

Looking for free hardwood in the Jackson Wisconsin area. If it is cut to length I would have it out in a jiffy. As always I would respect the property I pick up from


----------



## HocusPocus

Looking for wood in Southern California.

Los Angeles, Orange County, San Bernardino and Riverside Counties.

We can meet you at the job site and haul the wood off. Even help cut it up once its on the ground.

If you have a company that can deliver a semi load, let me know your price.

Thanks,
email: [email protected]


----------



## parttime

*easiest firewood*

here's the way to get firewood. lol


----------



## SRV540Rob

*Free firewood Northeast LP Michigan*

Hello.New to the forum here.A friend of mine suggested that I make a post here for some free firewood.I'm about to move into a house that has a wood furnace as it's sole heat source,and would like to get ahead on stocking wood.Of course,I'm not going to rely on freebies,as I will cut wood myself,I just want to get ahead.
I'm in the Whittemore/Hale/Tawas area,and will pretty much take any wood that's available.I have a truck,trailer,saw and will pick it up myself.....wouldn't expect anyone to deliver something I'm getting for free.
If there's anything available,pine,oak,you get the picture,please send me an email with contact info.
Thanks a ton,in advance. Rob


----------



## medic5050

*Firewood in the PNW*

Hi all. Just looking for wood of any kind in the PNW. I live in Troutdale (east of Portland) and am willing to cut, load, and haul if needed. Delivery would be even better, of course.

Thanks in advance, I love this site.


----------



## mp5n

*Looking for hardwood in SE Pennsylvania*

I'm looking for free or cheap hardwood in SE Pennsylvania (Bucks County). Please PM if you can help out. I can handle big rounds and or logs.

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## CRThomas

*Info*



Timberwerks said:


> Free firewood in Milwaukee, WI you pick up. Contact me for info [email protected] or 262-236-3765.
> 
> Dale



You folks that need firewood are doing something wrong I made a deal with a tree trimmer and I get about 15 ton a day 5 days a week weather permitting. I have about 200 tons stocked up for the year 2012 season I you have tree trimmers that don't have means to move the big stuff you can make a killing sometimes they pay you to move it. I gave 2 dump truck loads away do to run out of room. I have not had to start my chain saw in months. So I would look in to that way to get fire wood. Later


----------



## medic5050

CRThomas said:


> You folks that need firewood are doing something wrong I made a deal with a tree trimmer and I get about 15 ton a day 5 days a week weather permitting. I have about 200 tons stocked up for the year 2012 season I you have tree trimmers that don't have means to move the big stuff you can make a killing sometimes they pay you to move it. I gave 2 dump truck loads away do to run out of room. I have not had to start my chain saw in months. So I would look in to that way to get fire wood. Later


 This is a great idea. EXCEPT, all the tree services in the PNW are set up for all the wood moving they do. They all want $180+/chord for UNSEASONED rounds, mixed.

Hence why I posted here.


----------



## CRThomas

*Reply*

I had three tree service but had to give up two do to I run out of room the other two call me couple times a week and offer to pay. We have those big out fits here also They come out of St Louis Mo. And high dollar people. I done a job for a lady for 400.00 dollars she told the people that stop befor me wanted 2940.00 for the job I was back home in 4 hours and me and my grand daughter eat lunch to and don't say I'm cheap. I own all of my tools and I am retired and I make a comfortable live fooling with fire wood later


----------



## CRThomas

rbr28 said:


> Lots of wood, free for the taking. The problem is that the wood is down and needs to be cut. I have one big poplar, a decent size cedar, and a mix of locust, sassafras, sumac, and some others. Most is in a good location for cutting, but getting it out would have to be a couple hundred feet by wheelbarrow or four wheeler...no truck will fit back where the wood is. Drop me an email if you would like more information.



You need to get all you can this summer be cause your fly by night venders will be out in full force. they put us full timers on a limb by selling a S12 or Ranger with a 4 or 6 bed as a rank of fire. I got called on my size I went home got my rack came back put the load in the rack when I got it full I had some leftover and the guy said you been cheating your self and I said you getting a good deal is all


----------



## CRThomas

*Info*



Woodchuck_ said:


> I've got a pickup, 16 foot trailer, and and 044 Stihl to help you buck up the logs once you drop 'em. I'm in far northern IL. Willing to travel.
> 
> -dirk
> eMail me.
> [email protected]



Heck with Doug at Ramsplitters in Rockford IL. He's up onevery thing going on up northern IL He might help you get some wood free. Later


----------



## johnwest38

*Will pay for good hardwood logs dumped*

Looking for a company that will dump hardwood logs at house that I can cut up and split. Will pay a reasonable fee (Maryland/Montgomery County area) email [email protected]


----------



## CRThomas

*Info*



Urban Forester said:


> Just a quick reminder... I'm sure you all know this...
> If you are in the Great Lakes area bordered by Michigan make sure the wood you accept is NOT Ash from within the Michigan, Ohio or Indiana EAB quarentines. First and foremost firewood is the main vector for movement by the larvae and with 35 million dead trees here this little devil is NOT something you want in your area. Secondly the fines for moving wood outside the area have increased dramatically.


Go to Craigslist I P/U about a 100 to 150 ton year free there. So you might try there e ery body not knowing about this.


----------



## CRThomas

*Info*

I am a full time firewood dealer and I can't believe this about people can't find free firewood I just drive around and see it lay beside the road in peoples yard after a storm I work from daylight till dark getting free firewood I go get the logs and limbs in the morning and saw and split all after noon. I always end up with 5 to 6 ton on my dump truck and couple ton on my trailer. I had to give 2 truck loads away I run out of storage space. But as I said I am full time and people call me I am there I guess that makes a difference. Later


----------



## altec876

would love to get any free wood you dont need im in mid michigan email me with your info thanks


----------



## kimsmom

Schultzz said:


> Also looking for free wood, or to buy poles. Located in Eastern OH


 
have free wood in boardman ohio area. do you need firewood? some of the wood is maple from a large tree cut down in my back yard.


----------



## Lumberzack

I'm about 25 miles east of Cincinnati. I've always got my eye open for free firewood or logs! I've had a tree service dump here before. Thought I'd see if there's anything out there! Thanks! Z


----------



## Vortec-Z71

New member here. I saw this thread and thought I'd post. I live in Middleboro, MA which is about 30 mins south of Boston. I'm looking for some free hardwood. It doesn't matter if it's cut. Let me know if you're in the area and have some you want to get rid of. -Chris


----------



## ozarktreeman

Will have plenty of FREE firewood in the Beaver Lake are,Eureka Springs,Ar
Doing work for the corp of engineers. All you have to do is show up. Will load.
870-847-4488


----------



## obee

new to this site, pretty awesome, thanks for all the info. not sure how this works, but i'd love to trade labor for firewood, concord/pittsfield area NH. we just moved here and are trying to get set for winter. oh and i'm still looking for a real job....
corey


----------



## Lumberzack

I guess I wasn't clear enough! I'm interested in any free firewood or logs on the East side of Cincinnati. Z cell 383 2742 Thanks!


----------



## Lumberzack

Still looking for wood! Thanks! Z


----------



## CRThomas

*Info*

In southern Illinois Bufford Bros in McClure Il will propel sell you a semi load every day for 275 check or 240 cash. Later


----------



## telemaster

*Central PA.... Firewood wanted*

I live in the real central PA (not harrisburg)... I have a truck and am willing to come get just about any wood.... no pine. Doesn't matter if it is standing, on the ground, cut to length.... whatever. It's all good.

PM me if you have anything you want to get rid of.

Thank you.


----------



## D&B Mack

*Free Firewood (Muhlenberg)*

Free Firewood

Free Firewood (Muhlenberg)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-07-11, 6:26PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Recently cut down maple tree. You chop it you take it. Call 484-335-8531 


•Location: Muhlenberg 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2489178383


----------



## cormid

*free firewood*

I have approx one cord (maybe more) of split mixed hardwoods free for pickup ASAP.
thanks



mdaniloff said:


> I am looking for free firewood, prefer mixed hardwoods, and have a truck, trailer, saws, splitter, and time. Ozaukee, Washington, Sheboygan County area.


----------



## SRV540Rob

Hello again.Figured I'd get another post on here.Still looking for anyone in NE lower Michigan thats looking to get rid of some free wood.I have a truck,trailer,saw,and ability to cut it/load it myself.And I'm not picky,will take whatever is out there.....pine,aspen,oak,cherry,boxelder........you get the picture,if it's free and I can burn it,I'll take it.Got 10 cord of aspen,and another 5 cord oak cut myself.So if ya have any to get rid of,please shoot me a call at 989-820-7494.Thanks....................and please,don't spam my phone with a bunch of craigscrap


----------



## jeffputts

Looking for free wood, soft or hard in Canton, CT
I have a good dump site on the side of my driveway, will take anything to burn. Beer and or delivery fuel $$ can certainly be provided 


I can also pickup what ever you have I have a F350

my email is jeff at jefftoman dot com

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## RCWoodsplitter

*looking for free fire wood*

hi i am a new member i am looking for free fire wood in lancaster pa thank


----------



## D&B Mack

RCWoodsplitter said:


> hi i am a new member i am looking for free fire wood in lancaster pa thank


 
There is a lot of new construction going on in your area, contact some contractors, should be able to come up with something.


----------



## RCWoodsplitter

*looking for free fire wood*



D&B Mack said:


> There is a lot of new construction going on in your area, contact some contractors, should be able to come up with something.


 
thank you for the info.


----------



## D&B Mack

RCWoodsplitter said:


> thank you for the info.


 
Am sending you a PM for some info.


----------



## RCWoodsplitter

*looking for free fire wood*

thank you for the info and your time i will give it a shot.


----------



## CRThomas

*Help*

How do I put pictures on I have some pictures of wood some body in my area might want.


----------



## D&B Mack

CRThomas said:


> How do I put pictures on I have some pictures of wood some body in my area might want.


 
Upload the pics to a free photo share site like photobucket or flickr, then post a reply and embed the link.


----------



## CRThomas

*Info*

People from Northern
ILL send semis down and get free loads of hard
wood makes the part time firewood people mad but I
don't care because I am covered up. Remember 
I don't sell in the bulk I sell wrapped and bag
Bulk you get 45.00 dollars a rank bagged you get 500.00
A rank.


----------



## CRThomas

*Don't know*

Some of these people talk like they want you to bring the wood and keep there wood burner full can't believe some people


----------



## CRThomas

*My operation*

Go to drop box [email protected] raisin to see my operation and all the free wood I got in three week 300 tons


----------



## Somesawguy

*Free Firewood Wanted - Southern Maine*

I work in the Portland area, but live near Wells. I can cut and haul.


----------



## alhenry

*I have 3 truck load of free firewood. 864-6314044 tonio*

I have 3 truck loads of free fire wood to someone will to pick up and haul off


----------



## Lumberzack

I'm still looking for firewood or logs on the east side of Cincinnati. If a tree service needs a place to dump contact me. Maybe we can work something out. Thanks!


----------



## Trapper63

*Wood wanted in CT*

I am a woodburner and will take any hardwoods tree services need to dispose of. Butts, stumps, just plain ugly, we don't care, it all burns. Don't mind the work, as long as me and my sons can lift it and log length is no problem . We cut too if needed to get to a manageable size. 
We are in Clinton CT and I'll go to West haven south of me, Ledyard, Groton, Waterford areas north and inland to about Durham and Colchestor. 
Please Email if you have wood in our area. 
[email protected]
Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## sb47

Hi: I’m in the Houston area and am trying to get some wood saved up for the winter.
I do sell what I don’t need for myself, so if you need a place to dump your wood please let me know.
Must be hard wood or smoking wood like pecan, hickory, mesquite, oak.

Thanks Dennis


----------



## jrep21pr

*Wood chips wanted for animal shelter in Westport, CT*

I work at a animal shelter in Westport, CT we are in need of wood chips for the dogs play pens. We work on a limited budget and are a non for profit organizations so we are looking for any company that is willing to donate wood chips to our shelter. Please contact me with any information. 
Thank you.


----------



## Afansler

Firewood wanted in Central ohio have flatbed truck can pick up large loads.
614 327 4347


----------



## needwood

*Im still looking for firewood in the Indianapolis area.*

If any one knows of an arborist in the Indianapolis area that needs a place to dump a few loads of wood,I have the space. I can pick up too..... Thanks guys"


----------



## cheeves

Vortec-Z71 said:


> New member here. I saw this thread and thought I'd post. I live in Middleboro, MA which is about 30 mins south of Boston. I'm looking for some free hardwood. It doesn't matter if it's cut. Let me know if you're in the area and have some you want to get rid of. -Chris


 I live in Plymouth. Cut wood just down the road from you. In book under wife Ruthann's #. Look in profile. Will hook up and maybe cut together. Just got a super saw!!! Ran it today really for first time. Cut down a big burr oak down in a gully behind house and been hauling it up with a tow rope. Give call. Bob


----------



## capecodtree

*wood*

I've got a couple of truckloads of "odds n ends" taking up space in my wood yard. The yard is in East Falmouth. Pm me if you are interested. jim


----------



## avason

*pine wood/wood chips*

Always looking for wood for my burner. Will take large stuff that people don't want to deal with. I have plenty of room if you need to dump unwanted wood like pine. Also looking for wood chips...thanks! I am located in mansfield, CT down 2 miles from willimantic. Easy access.


----------



## Steve2910

If anybody near Bel Air, MD has wood to get rid of, please PM me. Can pick up. Have big saws, skid steer, etc. Also plenty of space for drop off.


----------



## sb47

Steve2910 said:


> If anybody near Bel Air, MD has wood to get rid of, please PM me. Can pick up. Have big saws, skid steer, etc. Also plenty of space for drop off.


 
Looks like you’ll be having plenty of wood after Irene blows through.lol
I just talked with my uncle that lives in La Plata and he said that a guy I use to work for is going out of business. He may have some saws and equipment for sale.
The company name is The Chainsaw Wiz and the guy’s name is Bert.
Tell him Dennis From TX sent you.

Good luck and stay safe!


Dennis


----------



## Steve2910

sb47 said:


> Looks like you’ll be having plenty of wood after Irene blows through.lol
> I just talked with my uncle that lives in La Plata and he said that a guy I use to work for is going out of business. He may have some saws and equipment for sale.
> The company name is The Chainsaw Wiz and the guy’s name is Bert.
> Tell him Dennis From TX sent you.
> 
> Good luck and stay safe!
> 
> 
> Dennis


 
So far, it's just a rainy Saturday, so We'll see what the next 12 hrs or so bring. Thanx for the info., I'll try to track him down.


----------



## Steve2910

sb47 said:


> Looks like you’ll be having plenty of wood after Irene blows through.lol
> I just talked with my uncle that lives in La Plata and he said that a guy I use to work for is going out of business. He may have some saws and equipment for sale.
> The company name is The Chainsaw Wiz and the guy’s name is Bert.
> Tell him Dennis From TX sent you.
> 
> Good luck and stay safe!
> 
> 
> Dennis


 
Are they in Port Tobacco?


----------



## sb47

Yep. I know he has several chippers a bucket truck and about 30 saws, mostly Huskvarna. I don’t know when he plans on shutting down but you can call and find out.
He may have plenty of wood for you also. I haven’t seen him in years so some things may have changed. 


Dennis


----------



## JTP

*Wanted: Firewood on Long Island, NY*

Hi, 

I'm always looking for free firewood for my personal home heating. I'm located in central Suffolk County, NY. I have saws and a truck to pick up any downed trees you might have. 

Thanks, 
James


----------



## Dobeman

*Looking for wood in LaSalle Co, IL*

If anyone out there has any wood available that isn't evergreen I will be more than happy to come and get it- cut it up/cut down, ect. Just send me an email and I'll get back in touch right away.


----------



## Tonyd56

*Need Firewood!*

Can anyone provide us with free wood in the Muskingum County/Southeastern Ohio area? It doesn't matter what kind, as it's for an outdoor burner. We will cut it and haul it all away ourselves, usually need between ten and fifteen cords a year. PM me if you can, Thanks!


----------



## castlegates

*Pennsylvania (South Central) Tree removal if I can keep the wood*

I'm always up for removing trees in exchange for the wood. I'm willing to barter removal for the wood if it's relatively close by (South Central West Chester/Lancaster PA area).


----------



## Widgett

*Hardwood wanted Denver metro*

I can buck it and haul it. 303-881-3264 - Tom


----------



## jack768

*Firewood Wanted Nassau County NY*

I am willing to pick up firewood in northern Nassau County. Can take dropoffs of anything except log length. Email [email protected].


----------



## kenlspa

keith c raymond said:


> Any hard wood I can get in the Northern RI,area,have trailer and saws, will come!


 
Hi. We have oak trees that were cut into large sections 5-7 years ago just laying in the woods in our yard. We also have a tree that fell during hurricane Irene that could be cut and taken. If you are interested please email me at [email protected]


----------



## mamelin

*Looking for free hardwood - Central MASS -*

I live in Rutland MASS, if anyone has any hardwood they need to unload (it can be log length etc..)
I have a location on my property where you can drop it. Also If you have any wood that needs picked up just let me know!

Thanks

Matthew


----------



## keaton

Hi I was wondering anyone around white plains, NY need to unload some of their wood if they work in the area to cut down trees? I don't have a truck... Please PM or call 914 3 one 9 five zero 6 seven. Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## Hoping4Heat

*Firewood Wanted in Southbury, CT*

If anyone has any, we would be greatful. Have maybe 1/4 cord right now and need about 5 for the winter. More than willing to pay for drop off! [email protected]


----------



## snofrog

western monroe or eastern lenewee counties in S/E Mi . I would pick up or pay for your time and effort to drop it off . thanks in advance , Mark


----------



## woodhooker

*Free Wood*

Hey Guys, 

If there is anyone around southeast WI (Pleasant Prairie) Who needs to get rid of hardwood I will come to where it is being cut and take it. My father-inlaw, neighbor, and I all burn wood for heat and can process almost any size timber. We all work together and would all like to get ahead before it gets to cold. I also have a spot for drop off if someone's looking. Call me at 262 nine 4 five 2 eight 5 six. 

Thanks:msp_thumbup:


----------



## dankub

If you are a tree company located in the anywhere in the Hudson Valley, NY looking for a place to dump wood and chips, let me know.


----------



## ChipMonger

*Free firewood needed*

If anyone has free firewood in the Newtown CT area please let me know. Don't really care what specie as long as it's burnable. Hard woods are preferred, pine is fine also. I don't have a vehicle to pick it up in but I'm more than willing to pay you something to deliver it. Please PM me if this is something you can help with. 

Thanks in advance,
CM


----------



## sawjust

Schenectady County Upstate NY. Looking for hardwood for burning in wood stove. I can cut, split, and pay for delivery. Room for six cords. 518nine2eight5sixsix9. Thank you.


----------



## Joeypole

*Middletown NJ Are*

I can cut up downed stuff and haul it away, or you can drop hardwoods if you want. Easy access to my place.


(myusername) at hotmail dot com


----------



## audible fart

The guy in my avatar is in your shed going [email protected]#$ right now.


----------



## avason

Herman Caincow said:


> The guy in my avatar is in your shed going [email protected]#$ right now.



I told you it creeped me out! Now every time I go out there I'll be thinking of him..lol


----------



## adam21584

*anoka county mn*

I heat with wood and will be losing a source soon. Willing to trade or work for wood. I have a trailer truck saw and splitter.


----------



## woodweasel

*Gardnerville, Nevada (near Lake Tahoe)*

I'm looking for firewood. I can cut and haul away.


----------



## prollynotjeff

located in the corning, caton, lindley area willing to take any kinds of wood can pick up or have an easy place to dump 

Prollynotjeff at yahoo.com


----------



## Vortec-Z71

Looking for free firewood in Massachusetts. Can pick up, message me with details.


----------



## Warped5

Looking for free firewood in NW Indiana or NE Illinois.
Please PM me with details.
Thanks!


----------



## bass_on_tap

*Looking for firewood in Rhode Island*

Looking for firewood in Rhode Island, I can cut and haul, have a small dump truck, PM me or better yet email at [email protected] dot com thanks


----------



## damato333

I am located in Bucks County PA. If there are any tree service companies in my area that would be willing to drop wood off at my house that would be great. I can offer you beer, cash or whatever everytime you drop off a load. I also have a dump truck so if your close enough and have a tree that has fallen or that was already cut down I can pick it up. If you can help me out please e-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## BgBn

*Looking for firewood in Ohio*

Canal Winchester, Ohio. Looking for firewood. I can come and get it. Thanks


----------



## Livennine01

Not sure where you are at being country or close to a city, but I land some good success in scoring wood by simply calling tree cutters. They usually have more than they can deal with and are looking to unload during the summer cutting season. Also, a lot of them have "drop zones" and will tell you where to go and just start cutting!!!

Best of Luck!!!

"Enjoying Mother Nature with my Stihl"


----------



## dansjeep2000

*Bancroft, MI area--Need wood to heat house*

No source to cut, I have a truck, saw and splitting maul. dansjeep1992 @ yahoo . com


----------



## Slow95gt

Looking for wood in West Central Indiana, willing to travel a bit. length doesnt really matter as i have a saw and 8' flatbed f350. 

doesnt matter what it is, slab-wood...cut offs...ect. getting cold here and new to the area and dont have any contacts to cut wood nearby.

Thanks
my norseman 2500 is hungry


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne

i just go into the woods to get wood, if i see a bunch of downed stuff, I just ask the owner, almost always they say yes. If you put on craigs list that u need wood, the tree services will call to. Illtake my 4 wheel drive tractor in and drag out whole logs that are just laying around


----------



## jc3116

I am east of Atlanta (Stone Mountain/Grayson) looking for free hardwood firewood. Can cut, split and haul.
E-mail me at my user name at yahoo dot com.
Thanks









.:chainsawguy:


----------



## castlegates

I put an ad on craigslist and have been busy for MONTHS! So far about 10 cords of wood (so much I had to buy a dual axle trailer). No more heating bills ever!!!!!!!

New construction house with hurricaine damage...about 10 BIG trees! Keeps me busy, in shape and my yard is full of wood; I'll be cutting and stacking for months to come! I love cutting wood...something about it that's so rewarding!

I haul about a cord at a time (hahaha)! in my minivan and dual wheel trailer (the cops love me)!


----------



## dvanbee

*Got Wood?*

I'll take (almost) anything that will burn in a fireplace. I can come get what ever wood you are willing to part with around the Wheaton, MD (close to DC) area.


----------



## katwill

*Free Firewood in Dutchess County NY*

Looking for free firewood in Dutchess County NY, will pick up and process. 
contact Frank 845 797 1748


----------



## huskydude

If anyone has any hard wood they want to get rid of in the manchester,NH area, please let me know. i have plenty of saws and a pickup. thanks.


----------



## gblass1

Looking for wood in western CT. I'll take anything I can get. Will cut and haul or if your in my area and need to get rid of a load you can dump it at my house.

Thanks
George
[email protected]


----------



## jrider

Looking for free firewood in the south Jersey area. I can pick up fireplace lengths or you can drop off whole trees. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Warped5

Looking for free firewood in the Northwest Indiana / Northeast Illinois area. Have trailer and will pick up and cut if necessary.


----------



## bakerz

Hi. Found this forum looking for wood. What a great place and I have learned a lot just reading these posts. Obviously, I too am in need of firewood. I am located just south of Plymouth, Indiana. 

Thank you for your time

:biggrin:


----------



## CRThomas

*Free firewood*

Free firewood go to Craigslist for your area. Your local news paper and as you drive down the road look left and right. I had free firewood culled out of my bundling business that would not wrap nice so either give it away or use it for fill I had so much proplem giving it away I now push it in a big hole and burn it in my kiln. People got mad because I wouldn't haul it. A lady give my wife a cussing because she wouldn't help her fill the trunk of her car. Free firewood is getting harder to come buy do to the way people want it. A fellow had a tree company cut some trees down they haul the small logs away and sold them left the tops and the big stuff. I call the guy said I would come get the bigs stuff he said ok I showed up. Truck tractor splitter read to start. Manor down the street showed up told the own he wanted the wood the own said ok. Then told me I am going to have to give it to my nab. I said ok was getting read to leave the nab said where you thank you going. I said home. The nab said I don't thank so you going to split this stuff and haul it to my home. I said $50.00 and hour. Nab said after I kick your but you be glad to do it for free. I reached in the truck and said I don't thank so. He called the police and they showed up had to tell them the store of what was going. The owner of the wood run in the house and wouldn't come out. Later Went by there a year later wood still there with head high weeds growing up around it. Lots of time free wood is not free. Where I live I can buy 5 ranks of split and dry wood for $100.00 bill and they load it. I don't even look for free wood any more. Later


----------



## bakerz

CRThomas said:


> Where I live I can buy 5 ranks of split and dry wood for $100.00 bill and they load it. I don't even look for free wood any more. Later



That was a nasty story. I hope I can find wood for that price. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Jakeman

*I have firewood in Crown Point (Winfield)*



Warped5 said:


> Looking for free firewood in the Northwest Indiana / Northeast Illinois area. Have trailer and will pick up and cut if necessary.



We cut down two hugh tree's. (The men hired skipped and did not complete cutting up wood) so we have some pretty large and small as well. . Fire wood for MANY YEARS TO COME!!!!
will sell for 200.00 call Ana at 219-718-0412


----------



## Jakeman

Warped5 said:


> Looking for free firewood in the Northwest Indiana / Northeast Illinois area. Have trailer and will pick up and cut if necessary.



I live in Crown Point we cut down a hugh tree, some very large wood and some that is allready cut. Asking for 200.00 Fire wood for MANY YEARS. You will need to haul and cut. Ana 219-718-0412


----------



## glennschumann

*Looking for Ironwood (Hop Hornbeam / hornbeam) in South East Wisconsin*

I'm looking for ironwood (Wisconsin local, not Ipe or some desert ironwood) to pick up. Will take firewood lengths, or saw logs (well, as big as they get, anyway). I'm willing to cut trees, but only those that do not pose any danger to houses etc. I'm not looking for split wood. I'll be cutting it into blanks for wood working (my own work, not for resale). PM or call 414 351 1618 thanks!


----------



## branchbuzzer

*CL Locust Giveaway in Kingsport,TN*

This isn't from me. Looks like might be a good deal tho, too far for me.

free fire wood


----------



## Warped5

Jakeman said:


> We cut down two hugh tree's. (The men hired skipped and did not complete cutting up wood) so we have some pretty large and small as well. . Fire wood for MANY YEARS TO COME!!!!
> will sell for 200.00 call Ana at 219-718-0412



Thanks, but the title of this thread is "Free Firewood Wanted" ...


----------



## Sha43Gal

I've got firewood available in my area


----------



## Zeppper

*Free fire wood*

I live in Dutchess county. Looking for free fire wood. Can take full logs, easy drop off from log carrier. Can reach me at [email protected]. Thank You


----------



## seanvan

*Firewood wanted near Omaha, Nebraska*

Looking for free firewood. Have trailer and saws to come get it. Also, have an acreage with easy dump site if someone has some jobs and would like to get rid of the wood easily. No matter the size of the rounds I have tractor to move them once onsite.


----------



## fastbub

*Hunterdon, Warren County, NJ wood wanted.*

I live in Hunterdon County, NJ (near Milford) and am interested in logs or rounds for firewood. I have saws and a truck and can pick uo wood, or if you are looking to get rid of wood from a job in the area, you could dump logs/rounds at my house. Get in touch with me if we can help each other out.

Thanks!
Austin


----------



## firefig18

Looking for hardwood trees standing or not standing, bucked or not bucked, split or not split.

Located in Central Pa (Upper Northumberland Co.)


----------



## smithm1979

*Olean, NY Bradford, PA area*

Will take anything. Can pick up or you can drop it off.
seven one six three zero seven five four nine three


----------



## kjb1622

*free pickup or ill pay to have you drop it off*

ill take anything you have in the dartmouth, Mass. area just let me know what you have 774-263-2167 Keith


----------



## Flinshot

*Always in Search of free firewood*

:help: We have a small firepit will hold up to 4 foot logs. We also have a fireplace insert that will hold up to 18 inch pieces.:biggrinbounce2: Please email me with where to pick up or arrange a delivery. Will accept pallets, scrap wood etc... some cardboard to start fires. [email protected] :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Jonesy11

Anybody near Kansas city, MO that has wood standing or chopped blocked and ready for pickup. I'll take all ya got.


----------



## dtpoor1423

*free firewood*

Here in south Woodford Co. Versailles kentucky dump your wood here call or text 859 553 5154


----------



## winland

Like someone said above...
Looking for hardwood trees standing or not standing, bucked or not bucked, split or not split.
Tiffin, Ohio 44883
419-four four seven-8308

Thank you.


----------



## CRThomas

*Free wood wanted*

I don't under stand not being able to find free firewood. I see it all over the place. At Tractor Supply this after noon fellow looking at the look splitters. I had one of my Jackets on and he stop me said I guess you know about log splitters I said a little what do you think of these splitters. They alright but for the gas jobbys are loud. I am electric or three point. Any way he had about 25 tree being cut down. He said you want some I ask what kind he said oak and hickory I said no thanks I only do ash sorry but I'll pass it on. He thank me for the talk. That's every week where I live. Ad for free pallets to haul a way. I only have a half acre of ld for storage. Don't know later
I just looked in Craigslist in my area there were 6 people with free firewood and 3 places with free pallets. You fellows need to open your eyes and look around.


----------



## Gruber91

*Looking for firewood*

Im located in Lehigh Valley Pa and am looking for free firewood, standing trees or already down. I can cut/haul it myself and can take large amounts as well. Please contact me at 610-709-4387.


----------



## Brenda666

I'm in northern Virginia (Stafford) and always on the look-out for free wood. I have a pick-up truck and saw and am happy to pick up wood pretty much anywhere between DC and Fredericksburg. This would be for my personal use in my wood burning stove.


----------



## Islero

*Would Very Much Appreciate Any Leads On Acquiring Free Firewood*

I am seeking free firewood in the Albuquerque, Los Lunas or Belen, New Mexico area. I have a 1975 3/4 ton Ford Pick-up, a 42cc Poulan chainsaw, a 260 Stihl electric chainsaw, a Jackson Wheel barrow, a five ton electric log splitter, two strong arms and legs and one strong back. Willing to go for the wood and will cut and load it myself. If you are aware of any individuals or a company that needs to remove downed trees/firewood, please inform me of the name of the individual/company and the contact person. Thank you, Islero


----------



## calopolus

*Unwanted wood*

I'm in Rockford, IL and looking for wood. I have a trailer and a Jeep, and will cut and load by myself. I have a fireplace and an outdoor wood burner (I rent, the last tenants left the ash door open and burned it out, will be fixing it soon) So I will take what others would not. Have willow, elm, pine etc? Not a problem for me. Also would be willing to pay you a little for gas if you happen to be doing a job and it would be easy and not far out of your way to just drop it off here. I don't have a lot of extra cash, but hopefully you could get a burger and cup of joe on me. 

I'm outside of town on prairie rd, by the Faith Christian School. 

[email protected]

PS Rockford Tree Service are the nicest guys in town. Have talked to him on the phone a few times and he is always helpful and never seems upset that a customer has dared to call him. A little thing like that goes a long way with me.


----------



## CRThomas

*Info*

If your from Rockford Illinois contact Doug at RamSplitters he give you some idea.


----------



## calopolus

CRThomas said:


> If your from Rockford Illinois contact Doug at RamSplitters he give you some idea.



I drive right by that shop 5 days a week, have always thought about stopping!


----------



## nutmeg_9

I'm in Castle Rock, Colorado and just need a few feet of un-quartered hardwood (the larger diameter the better) - anyone know of a spot I can pick up some logs. Maybe you've seen a pile on the side of the road somewhere?

Thanks for the help,

Megan


----------



## Lumberzack

Live on the east side of Cincinnati and i'm looking for free firewood. Thanks!


----------



## joaoabre64

mryb said:


> Hi all,
> I might as well jump on the bandwagon too. I could use hardwood firewood to get a year ahead for me & dad. I can pick it up. We have 2 pickups, 1 14' tandem axle trailer, plenty of modified saws and spliters. We are around the Harrisburg, PA area. Pm or email me...Thanx Rick/Saw Slut
> 
> P.S...Please - No pine



I am giving away free oak and huge maple tree wood. call me 407 460 3834 luis


----------



## joaoabre64

Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> i just go into the woods to get wood, if i see a bunch of downed stuff, I just ask the owner, almost always they say yes. If you put on craigs list that u need wood, the tree services will call to. Illtake my 4 wheel drive tractor in and drag out whole logs that are just laying around



I am giving away free oak and maple wood call luis 4074603834


----------



## stihl362

if anyone is in the northern part of nj i have some free firewood available. i have dirty split firewood( a couple cords). I sell firewood and these are all the pieces that ended up on the bottom of the pile. I burn them myself but i wont be able to finish it off. PM me if interested
thanks, 
ryan


----------



## Bucksaw7

If anyone has any free or reasonably priced hardwood in the southern NH area I would be interested. Have a truck, access to trailers, and plenty of saws.


----------



## drummerboy

Free firewood would be nice but probably not obtainable considering I do not own a truck. I just bought an outdoor wood burning boiler I am looking to buy from a seller of logs that can be delivered to me in Fowlerville, Michigan. I have the means to cut and split the wood, just no means to haul it. I am looking for enough wood that when cut, split, and stacked would equate to about 10 full cords per season. If you can help, please PM me.


----------



## thmsbdd

I am looking for any wood in the Fairfield County area. If anyone has any large branches or trees down I am will into to take them away for free. If you fit this, please PM me.


----------



## stoolie10

always looking for free firewood cut up or not on the eastside of lakewashington near kirkland,wa. I have truck, saw, and am able to remove wood.


----------



## KP Firewood

*Suffolk County NY - Have free firewood available for pickup*

Hi all,

We just had two large maple trees cut down in our yard (Kings Park) this week and we're happy to have anyone who wants it come take it away. It's cut into logs, but not split. No charge. Please let me know and I'll send you the info.


----------



## D&B Mack

*Might be a good deal for someone in Pennsylvania*

free firewood



free firewood (kutztown)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-03-30, 6:52AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Had some land cleared, so there is a ton of trees on the ground waiting to be cut up. Many different types of wood, not sure of the types, and no pine. Some larger trees and many smaller and all sizes in between...at least an 18 wheeler truck could be filled with this cut up wood. Come cut what you need. Cut at your own risk. call 610-334-4861 for more info.

Thanks! 

•Location: kutztown
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2930343619


----------



## mborba

*Need firewood*

Times are tight right now. Looking for free firewood in the Vancouver, WA or Portland, OR area.


----------



## cal_jrp

*firewood needed in pa*

looking for firewood in the kittanning pa area. want anything but pine. call me and i hope we can work something out or if you are in the tree trimming business i will take any amount any time for drop off. i can direct you where to drop it off. thank you. 412 352 2388. i work odd hours so please leave a message.


----------



## ancy

Firewood (Altoona)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-04-17, 9:34PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I am going camping in a couple weeks. Looking for firewood that is already cut up in fireplace or firepit size. NOT interested in cutting down a tree or hauling away huge tree trunks. I dont have a chainsaw. I do
not want to pay anything for it so if you sell firewood, do not reply. I will come pick up at your convenience. Dont want brush either. Sorry for being picky but just illustrating what I want.


----------



## kgip2k

Wanting firewood in Decatur, IL area


----------



## jeff0828

Looking for wood in Thomasville Ga. Can come cut up and haul away or whatever it takes. Looking for mostly oak but let me know what you got


----------



## Vortec-Z71

*Looking For Free Firewood in MA*

I live in Middleboro, MA which is about a half hour south of Boston. Looking for some hardwood. I have a truck, trailer, and a saw. I can pick up if needed or have an area to dump. I will take as much as I can get. Send me a PM if you're interested. Chris


----------



## metalli445

Firewood wanted in Baltimore, Md or from the surrounding counties.


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## bayard

*bethel , ct. locust trees*

my friend down the street has 10- 12 yellow locust trees down on the ground. most are 12 -18 inch in dia. he wants them gone. close to newtown ,ct.


----------



## Tonyd56

*Firewood*

Looking for firewood in the Muskingum Ohio area. I'll take anything, and the more, the better. Bury me in it if you can. Send me a pm.


----------



## mrhan

Add me to the line of people wanting free firewood. My house is all electric heat and it gets super expensive heating in the winter. I'm located in Reston, VA.


----------



## artbaldoni

If anybody, tree services etc, needs a place to drop free firewood in the Carlisle PA area PM me and we'll set something up. I have plenty of room with easy access.

Thanks.


----------



## damato333

CRThomas said:


> I don't under stand not being able to find free firewood. I see it all over the place. At Tractor Supply this after noon fellow looking at the look splitters. I had one of my Jackets on and he stop me said I guess you know about log splitters I said a little what do you think of these splitters. They alright but for the gas jobbys are loud. I am electric or three point. Any way he had about 25 tree being cut down. He said you want some I ask what kind he said oak and hickory I said no thanks I only do ash sorry but I'll pass it on. He thank me for the talk. That's every week where I live. Ad for free pallets to haul a way. I only have a half acre of ld for storage. Don't know later
> I just looked in Craigslist in my area there were 6 people with free firewood and 3 places with free pallets. You fellows need to open your eyes and look around.



You probably live in a nicer area where people understand that there is a lot of work that needs to go into logs to make it firewood. Around me alot of people don't understand that. I emailed this guy and he raised it to $350. There might be two cords there. It's probably closer to 1 1/2 cords.

firewood wood stove wood oak and hickory


----------



## ans

*from Arkansas*



12guns said:


> I'll Cut Any Hardwood Anyone Wants To Get Rid Of. I'll Even Trim Trees Or Clear Brush In Exchange For A Couple Truck Loads Of Wood. I'm In Central Arkansas On The Slim Chance That Anyone Else Is From Here On This Site.



I am in Little Rock, AR and am in need of tree removal services. I have 12 trees in my yard that currently need to be removed on pine tree the rest oak ( all large except one). I am willing to give you as much as needed if not all of the wood in exchange for removal. ( I have no fireplace or need for it).Please contact respond if you are serious.


----------



## ans

*needing contact help*



Wolfcsm said:


> Looking for 2-3 cords of hardwood in the Central Texas area.
> 
> Hal



I am in the central Arkansas area (I understand thats too far for you to travel) and am in need of 12 trees to be cutt down. All are oak except one is pine. I am looking for free tree removal service in excange for all of the wood. I have no want or need for it. We have allot of storm in Arkansas including severe tornados and the trees are becoming more of a risk. If you know anyone that is closer to me or wouldnt mind traveling for the free wood could you please help me out. It seems that you have great connections and I see your posts quite often so I thought I thought it would be worth a try because it seems like noone on tis site is from or even around te central arkansas are. Anything you can do to help me out is greatly appreciated and if you cant God bless anyways.


----------



## dopi747

*free wood*

anyone giving away hardwoods in the asheville nc area ?


----------



## FLEX MEANSTREET

I'm located in Maryland, Carroll Co/Frederick Co. area. Looking for hardwood for firewood material. Have small dump truck so I can haul from your yard or from a job. Please contact me, any help would be great, thank you!


----------



## busahauler

*Bucks, Pa*

I will gladly take any hardwood in my area. I can cut and remove large amounts of wood. Not afraid of the big stuff either.


----------



## Kegonsa

Looking for firewood in southern Wisconsin, located in Brookly WI


----------



## bayard

*brewster ny free locust*

a friend of mine has 30 to 40 locust trees to get rid of.you cut em you take em. you can back right up to them.k


----------



## Delaware Devil

*I'm in Central Delaware*

I'm in central Delaware, always looking for free firewood. I can come and cut up what you have on the ground. Can move it with a tractor with front end loader (turf tires). I won't drop a tree unless it is perfectly safe. I'm not a tree service, don't have a chipper so I don't clean up the little branches or loose leaves. I do stack the small branches, the larger ones, over 2 inches I cut and take. I'm an older fellow with health problems, but given time I get the job done. Oil is just too darned expensive.


----------



## SFC B

*SFC B in Colorado Springs....*

Howdy!! I a stationed at Carson and live on the North side near the Academy. I have a truck, a trailer, a saw and an ax and would love to help you get rid of some wood!! Send me an email at 
[email protected] and I will come and get it in the area. Thanks!!


----------



## Landis Logs

*Firewood*

I'm down here in Delaware and would be willing to bring a truck and trailer to your site to get some hardwood firewood.


----------



## Delaware Devil

*Landis logs*

Please give me a call at 302 222 8180 That's my cell phone.


----------



## shawnw

Rochester, NY here looking for firewood.

Thanks,
Shawn!


----------



## Philbo

*Boone, NC*

Always looking for free wood. Willing to cut already downed trees/logs, but not take down trees (no real experience yet.) Have a 4x4 pickup, saw, and axe. No heavy equipment, though, so must be relatively easy access. Can't have enough locust, so that's preferred, but I'll take any hardwood for free.


----------



## WoodTick007

*Metro Detroit Area - Downriver - Livonia*

I am always looking for anything other than box elder, poplar, or pine. Email to make arrangements and I will pickup or you can drop off reasonable size truckloads.


----------



## hardypalmguy

Hi all -

New to the site. Looking for firewood in the southern Wisconsin area. Live near Milwaukee. Will take all I can get!


----------



## Jrandyg

*Free firewood please*

Help!! Firewood needed in Montgomery, il
630-946-9942
Randy


----------



## smokee

*Looking for hickory in Lancaster, Pa area*

Looking for some not necessarily a lot. I'd like to do some cooking over it. It doesnt have to be free but would like some this week with the nice weather, if possible.

Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Itsme7

Any leads on free wood in norther New Jersey, or the Montgomery/Middletown/Newburg/Warwick New York area, let me know.


----------



## protrapper

*Tree service oompanies*

Looking for tree service companies to dump logs on my property in south jersey. Willing to pay gas and some money. Accepting logs and chips.
Thank you


----------



## jdlbz

*need free wood in maryland*

need wood in maryland .live in damascus maryland . will cut or pick up at job sites etc. easy to work with. thanks -301-466-1681


----------



## larry4896

*free firewood*

I have dead tree in Manhattan IL i need removed. Free for the taking - tree is unknown. call Larry at 815.918.4896 for more details.


----------



## FatJay

In Montgomery county, PA, I'm interested in preferably seasoned hardwoods. Can't take brush or small stuff, nothing to do with it, but anything 4"-40" you can drop in my front yard and I'll take care of it. Shoot me a PM and we can go from there. My trailer is a joke so I can't really pick up much.


----------



## autoimage

any luck jay? name is chris in collegeville too


----------



## FatJay

Not since I posted 3 hours ago nope


----------



## havenodog

All points around Point Pleasant NJ including Brielle has trees piled up in their public parks. Lots and Lots of limbed trunks. Incredible! I've seen pictures. They would probably be happy to have people come and get it.


----------



## Freyboy23

Looking for fire wood in my area. Elverson, Morgantown,Birdsboro,Gigertown,Chester Springs PA I will cut up. NO PINE!!!!!


----------



## gweedow

*Need wood allso*

Hello all.
Would appreciate some free fire wood. Just got my Newmac Furnace. Appreciate it if wood would be cut all ready into 18 to 20 inch. Im near Centerville Pa. The one in South western corner of Pa. I am in the process of buying a load of wood. Just thought I would ask. Thanks.


----------



## sefh3

I would be interested in any firewood. If there is anyone in Monroe County or Lenawee County that want to get rid of any type of wood, please PM me. I can take any type of logs. TIA.


----------



## jmavro

Looking for free wood, logs of any size (hardwoods mainly). I have a large concrete driveway that can handle a truck load. Located on south shore of suffolk county Long Island. Will work out arrangements (gas, time etc.)

[email protected]


----------



## Tecook76

I'm a wood burner looking for hardwood on the NH seacoast. Have truck and saws and don't mind a little hard work. Will provide beer as a token of my gratitude. Thanks!


----------



## jwjseascape

I am a mid sized tree company in Rhode Island. We have a pile of mixed types of wood and mixed lengths. Pick wood from my pile and haul yourself is free. Will deliver locally for a charge. Perfect for campfires or outdoor furnace. email me [email protected].


----------



## Kotena

*Have free wood to pick up*

I live in Falls Church VA and I have 2 large trees worth of wood in the backyard available to pick up. The wood is great for burning in fireplaces or firepits. Please email at [email protected]


----------



## Kotena

mrhan said:


> Add me to the line of people wanting free firewood. My house is all electric heat and it gets super expensive heating in the winter. I'm located in Reston, VA.



I have hardwood from poplar trees in the backyard, can cut to rounds, about 2 ft in diameter, please email [email protected]


----------



## Richmac

*NH seacoast*

Looking for firewood. Have truck and tools to remove any hardwood you may have


----------



## pennsywoodburnr

If any tree companies in the eastern Pennsylvania, Monroe county area are looking to get rid of wood cut up from lot clearing or storm damage private message me. I've got over 3 acres for you to put the wood on. Maybe if I get enough wood and I start splitting it as a side business I can cut you guys in on the profit.


----------



## jtis

If there any tree companies that want to drop off any extra hard wood, it would be greatly appreciated. I can also pick up if needed but I would only be able to grab small loads. 

I am located in Hope Valley, RI. Only minutes from Rt 95.

Greatly appreciated 

Josh


----------



## kybaseball

Live in Shelby County, KY if anybody or any tree companies have an extra wood that they don't want or need to get rid of shoot me an email. I have a spot to put it at and can cut it up.


----------



## Keyless Chuck

I know this is a shot in the dark but hell why not try. I just bought a heavy duty pickup and looking for any kind of wood in Mercer / Burlington county NJ. Send a message through my profile if you got a hit. 
 Thanks for the great threads on this forum guys! opcorn:


----------



## Pcoz88

*Hardwood,tree tops,dead ash etc.In ohio ,seneca ,sandusky,huron,eire,hancock counties*

Looking for hardwood trees,tree tops from logging,dead ash trees in Ohio in Seneca,sandusky,Huron,Eire,Hancock,Ottawa counties.


----------



## straydog66

*In need of firewood*

Hello, New to the forum here. A friend of mine suggested that I make a post here for some free firewood. I'm about to move into a house that we just purchased right out of mancelona, mi. It has a wood stove as it's sole heat source, and we have no wood. I know it's winter and I'm way behind the eight ball. I have a pick-up truck, will travel, thanks


----------



## MacDIESEL

I'll take any hardwood in Southern NH or surrounding area.


----------



## piroguejoe

Lookin for some tree companies or anyone to score some hardwood for firewood around Farmerville La. Have truck and trailer. Thanks


----------



## remduck1

*South east Wisconsin or northern Illinois*

Looking for any and all wood in south east Wisconsin or northern Illinois. Will cut, pick up, help with yours, what ever it takes. Thanks


----------



## Brian B.

*Hello, Farmington Missouri firewood needed*

Hi guys- we are located in Farmington Missouri, we would be willing to accept delivery or even drive a short distance for bulk wood- doesn't need to be split obviously.. We have a splitter, we just have limited access to cut our own wood. PM me and I will gladly reply.


----------



## frank27

if anyone is looking to get rid of any hardwood in luzerne county pa i can pick up i can also cut up any hardwood trees that are down on your property for free thanks pm me here


----------



## dranyam

*Looking for free firewood or tree needed to cut down near westminster MD*

My father lives in Westminster md. Its time for us to start looking for wood to fill the storage area back up. We have our own chainsaws,trailer, and pickup. if you or know someone who does have a tree needed to cut down or allready down or cutup old wood to be hauled away let me know please.

thank you.
ben

[email protected]


----------



## syntax

Offering up a place to dump any free hardwood!  Any size, any length can be accepted and appreciated. Can be offloaded from the paved driveway, easy in easy out.
Located in Wilton, NH (near Milford/Amherst/Merrimack), about 30 min west of Nashua and less than 5 min off of 101A.
I can also pick up small loads of wood from your job site on the weekends, a pick up truck load at a time.
Give a call (six one seven - 908 - one three seven three) for the specific address and I'll make sure cars and kids are out of the way.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## macattack_ga

Looking for firewood. Have truck & 16' trailer in the Fairfax / NOVA area.


----------



## nomad_archer

Looking for hardwood firewood in Brickerville, Lititz, Ephrata, PA area. I am able to cut and haul or any tree service can drop off any unwanted hardwoods of any length. PM me.

Thanks


----------



## artbaldoni

Free drop off spot for tree services in Carlisle/Newville PA area. Will take any wood (even pine) except brush and construction debris. No pallets.
PM me if you need a spot to unload!


----------



## rygar

South Western CT
Looking for free wood
have truck and saws and access to trailers and log splitters.


----------



## Smulax

If you're looking to unload hardwood I have 2 acres to put it in north west RI. It will go to a good home.


----------



## svk

I'll pick up any non-stinky species of firewood in Minneapolis/St. Paul North Metro area. Will drive further for good hardwood.


----------



## dwasifar

Northern IL, Chicago far north suburbs

Antioch - Lake Villa - Round Lake - Grayslake - Fox Lake - Gurnee - Lindenhurst area

Wanting a couple of pickup loads' worth of unsplit hardwood. Happy to come out to your jobsite for it. Almost anything will do up to 16" dia, I can only take pieces up to 4 feet long or so but I will buck longer pieces onsite if that's okay.


----------



## kkesler

In Georgia (Atlanta/Athens area) and I could definitely use some timber. Have a 16' trailer, truck and a tractor. I will be more than happy to come get it, prefer it 7-8 ft long for loading with the tractor. Thanks.


----------



## castlegates

I'm in South Central PA looking for wood to clean (can clean up scraps in your wooded area, if you'd like). I've got a trailer and saws, just looking to heat my family since I've been burning green wood to get by (had surgery that put me out of during supply/storing time). Thanks in advance, I really appreciate it!


----------



## ReggieT

Brian B. said:


> *Hello, Farmington Missouri firewood needed*
> 
> Hi guys- we are located in Farmington Missouri, we would be willing to accept delivery or even drive a short distance for bulk wood- doesn't need to be split obviously.. We have a splitter, we just have limited access to cut our own wood. PM me and I will gladly reply.


Wow...Michelle Obama?


----------



## johnha

SE Pennsylvania, looking for hardwoods in any form. Have saws, pickup, and trailer or can take delivery. If I come to your location I promise to leave it in better condition than when I arrive. PM me, thanks.


----------



## jhoff310

Toledo Ohio area...Looking for hardwoods. Have truck trailer saws can travel or delivery is available 
PM me if you have anything

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## dabills

*NY - Genesee County, New York* (about 30 minutes southwest of *Rochester*) area looking for some firewood. Any help is very much appreciated. PM me is you can help. Thanks.


----------



## toaster816

Looking for free firewood in RI. Log length, split, seasoned, green..anything. PM if you know of anything, much obliged.


----------



## bwilbur

Looking for free (or low cost) wood North of Boston. Hardwood for firewood and softwood for timbersport activities. PM me if you can help. Many thanks!


----------



## Satchmo1960

Central Ohio area looking for free fire wood or timber


----------



## gunny100

wanted free firewood near lebanon,pa area
pm me if you have any wood

no pine or poplar and no willow


----------



## macattack_ga

gunny100 said:


> wanted free firewood near lebanon,pa area
> pm me if you have any wood
> 
> no pine or poplar and no willow



HAHAHA That'll been a while. I think happycamper got banned.


----------



## Mariessexton0708

zcsmatt said:


> *Tree Machine set me up good*
> 
> I found this forum item on Google when I typed in "free firewood indianapolis". Sure enough Tree Machine set me up with a truckload of Honey Locust the very next day! Unbelievable. I'm not an arborist but it's sure fascinating to read about the art and science of it on this website.


How can I get a hold of him. Thank you!!


----------

